# Telling my parents



## um_pineapplez (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes, I know there's a sticky about this topic. Yes, I read it. Yes, I did leave a comment on that thread. But I feel as though I must restate this topic with more details.

See, a while back, my parents caught me looking at mild furry porn. As a result, I stayed away from the fandom until my best friend (who is also a furry) piqued my interest in it again. However, it was only until a few months ago that I actually decided I was a furry, having learned enough to know that this whole thing is a rather cool fandom. While I was fine with keeping it a secret at first, I've found that it's lead to unpleasantries in my personal life, with my parents thinking I'm shying away from them due to constantly closing things related to the fandom (drawings I make, web pages talking about furries, etc. Currently, only two of my real life friends know: the one I mentioned earlier, and another that's rather neutral about it. However, I'm worried that my parents will disapprove of it due to said incident. Also I suck at trying to educate people about fandoms that are basically the toilet paper of the internet. Hell, I haven't even told my therapist about it out of fear thay they'll say that this is a problem. And keeping secrets about myself isn't my forté, and it only leads to me feeling bad about myself due to the fact that I have to keep this stuff private. I'm just honest-to-god scared right now.


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm in the exact same situation as you.
The "incident" planted a bad image in their heads.


----------



## Somnium (Jul 14, 2016)

Don't risk what you can't afford to lose.


----------



## Astus (Jul 14, 2016)

Some required reading http://furscience.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Furscience-Furbook-First-5.pdf

It's all the statistics researchers have done on furries at cons and such


I wouldn't be afraid to tell a therapist about the furry Fandom, they're there to help you, or what have you, through any problems or such. You spending more time away from your parents not out of some dislike just shows you are able to be social and get along with other people which shows good parenting on their part. They also should know that catching you with furry porn isn't something bad, people look at porn, it's natural even something like furry porn, because well porn is porn..  they should be more concerned if you didn't go looking at porn or such after a certain age, as that can be inductive of some problems... or maybe they're just asexual


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 14, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> Some required reading http://furscience.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Furscience-Furbook-First-5.pdf
> 
> It's all the statistics researchers have done on furries at cons and such
> 
> ...


I still dunno. My parents aren't exactly fond of homosexuals or transgenders (I, myself, am straight,), and the idea of most furries being liberal (I'd rather we all just shut the hell up about politics and find other ground where we can get along (#TeamHeavy)), coupled with the porn thing, wouldn't exactly make them happy about it. Not to mention the whole part about there being more males than females.


----------



## lyar (Jul 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> See, a while back, my parents caught me looking at mild furry porn. As a result, I stayed away from the fandom until my best friend (who is also a furry) piqued my interest in it again. However, it was only until a few months ago that I actually decided I was a furry, having learned enough to know that this whole thing is a rather cool fandom. While I was fine with keeping it a secret at first, I've found that it's lead to unpleasantries in my personal life, with my parents thinking I'm shying away from them due to constantly closing things related to the fandom (drawings I make, web pages talking about furries, etc. Currently, only two of my real life friends know: the one I mentioned earlier, and another that's rather neutral about it. However, I'm worried that my parents will disapprove of it due to said incident. Also I suck at trying to educate people about fandoms that are basically the toilet paper of the internet. Hell, I haven't even told my therapist about it out of fear thay they'll say that this is a problem. And keeping secrets about myself isn't my forté, and it only leads to me feeling bad about myself due to the fact that I have to keep this stuff private. I'm just honest-to-god scared right now.


Quite a predicament. However, it is a common one. Every so often someone asks for advice for telling their parents about being a furry. People don't _need_ to know everything about you and your parents love you regardless (I assume since you care about them knowing) so who cares. No one in my nuclear family really knows my sexual or furry interests and frankly its none of their business unless I want them to know. If its bugs you that your parents don't know the _furry side _of you so to speak then tell them and see what happens. Maybe they'll be like "whatever you like is okay" or maybe not. Parents have a certain view and expectations for their child and sometimes I feel we should leave them with that. No need to complicate their lives with worries caused by things they don't understand.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 14, 2016)

First, you must make sure that you're 100% dedicated to being a Furry, before telling anyone.  Especially your Fam.  Learn all there is to being a Furry.  Like the backstory, when and why it became a thing.  
If you do tell them, and they don't like it, don't argue about it.  They don't have to like everything you do.  You can't make them understand, if they aren't willing to understand.
Yes, porn is normal to be gandered upon, as @Astusthefox said.  However, the Furry Porn are animals having sex.  Even if they have human qualities, that's what most outsiders see.  They see it as being into beastiality.
Do you parents even know the word 'Furry'?  Mine didn't.  Made it a lot easier to explain it in a way they may understand xD. They may not even link the porn you looked at as Furry Porn.  Especially if you don't tell them.  Though I wouldn't leave out the dark side. If you're going to tell them, might as well tell them everything.
But honestly.. I don't think they need to know :/


----------



## Zipline (Jul 14, 2016)

I just remembered an old memory that I had blocked forgotten. I was looking at tame furry fetish pics in a youtube vid (fatty furs) and my mother walked in and the page froze so I could not change the page fast enough. It did not help i had my pants down. That may by why years later she always said she thought people in animal costumes were gross and all about porn. huh. I never told my folks either and now they are dead/ missing. Seems to have worked out.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 14, 2016)

You are free to have a personal private life. You parents dont need to know absolutely everything about you.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 14, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> You are free to have a personal private life. You parents dont need to know absolutely everything about you.


I know, but I feel like I should at least let them know a little.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I know, but I feel like I should at least let them know a little.


Are you looking for their approval about being a furry?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 14, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Are you looking for their approval about being a furry?


I guess. I mean, they did literally create me from two microscopic cells, and I metaphorically dream of going to Anthrocon (Or any furry convention in my area, for that matter), so I feel as though it might be for teh best.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I guess. I mean, they did literally create me from two microscopic cells, and I metaphorically dream of going to Anthrocon (Or any furry convention in my area, for that matter), so I feel as though it might be for teh best.


Well if that is what you think, I wish you luck, just come up with a good speech when you explain the fandom and tell them that not all furries are porn addicted degenerates 

But don't expect approval.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 14, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Well if that is what you think, I wish you luck, just come up with a good speech when you explain the fandom and tell them that not all furries are porn addicted degenerates
> 
> But don't expect approval.


Nah. I don't like direct confrontation. But I'll probably leave something "accidentally" lying around.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Nah. I don't like direct confrontation. But I'll probably leave something "accidentally" lying around.


Just make sure that "something" isn't a bad dragon toy. XD

(errr No idea how old you are so this might go over your head)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 14, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Just make sure that "something" isn't a bad dragon toy. XD
> 
> (errr No idea how old you are so this might go over your head)


Nah, I think I'll just go to that site and buy 'Cool Cat Saves the Kids' and show them that. Afterwords, I'll just say, "Oh, by the way. That orange abomination? It's called a furry, an' I'm one of 'em. No joke." And of course, I get a copyright strike from Daddy Dick Savage himself two days later.

Nah but really. Why do furries never do Cool Cat screenings like how other people screen The Room? And it'd just be somethin' subtle like a drawing of my fursona or that thing that guy linked up above or somethin' like that.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 14, 2016)

Seriously, you shouldn't need approval. Just be who you want to be. There's no point in "coming out". It's not like you're telling your parents you're gay or something.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 14, 2016)

Idk... I don't think that'd be a wise way to go about it.  If they just happen upon something you've written, they'll still think you were hiding it from them still and that it really is something bad.  if you act too serious, they may think it is something to possibly worry about.  Don't make it feel as if you're telling them you're gay xD if you give off the vibe that being a Furry is a bad thing, they will think that it is.


----------



## Daven (Jul 14, 2016)

You know some 4$ words


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

Try and show the positive side of the fandom as much as possible, but don't be dismissive of the...other side. Explain that the furry community are groups of people with one goal in mind, Creativity. Artist, performers, collaborators, musicians and etc.... That is what the fandom is supposed to be. That is how I explained  it to my friends and family. We all have a similar interest, but we express in different ways


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2016)

Leave your parents out? Everyone has secrets. Everyone have a private life they don't want to share with anyone, or the very least, very few. Unless your parents want to actually talk about it, don't bother mentioning it. 

It's called privacy for a reason. It's not something you share with others. 

Like any other fandom, Furries create porn, art, music, goes to cons, create merchandise, etc.

However, like for instance with the Star Trek fandom, Furries tend to be more open and accepting of all kinds of people. Furries are a lot less judging in terms of what you are, and more of who you are. And it shows. Furries generally gives a lot less fucks than the average fandom. 

TL;DR: Tell your parents it's a hobby/interest and that it have nothing to do with them. At all. Unless you start fursuiting, as that might sting their wallets a bit.


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Jul 15, 2016)

Only thing worse for me is that my mum saw a photo of my sona page which also has the fact im gay on it so..... i was kinda fucked XD


----------



## Besharia (Jul 15, 2016)

DisconnectedYT said:


> Only thing worse for me is that my mum saw a photo of my sona page which also has the fact im gay on it so..... i was kinda fucked XD



Wait, how did that happen?


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Jul 15, 2016)

Besharia said:


> Wait, how did that happen?


I have a pic of disco which next to it has info about me and mum walked in while i went to the toilet and i left my lid just open and she opened it and saw it lol


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 15, 2016)

DisconnectedYT said:


> I have a pic of disco which next to it has info about me and mum walked in while i went to the toilet and i left my lid just open and she opened it and saw it lol


I understand it's not my business, and I've decided I'll tell mum when dad's not home (he's probably less likely to accept the whole furry thing due to his political beliefs (which, like I said, I don't really give a f*** about unless it's serious)), but what exactly happened afterwards?


----------



## A HUGE GODDAMN BLUNT (Jul 15, 2016)

"Mom, dad; I like sexualized animals. I jerk off to them"


----------



## Besharia (Jul 15, 2016)

A HUGE GODDAMN BLUNT said:


> "Mom, dad; I like sexualized animals. I jerk off to them"



Maybe cause I was already pre-disposed to... Not standard ideas? And my mom is just used to my odd personality... I told my family and they just shrugged their shoulders as if to say who gives a shit and went on with their day. I was actually the one who was pissed cause I was trying to start a argument and they just ignored me.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Jul 15, 2016)

I never told my parents. And though it can be a bit of a pain sometimes, I never told any girl that I've ever dated either, and I lived with one for a while.
Call it a double life, but it's just not something I feel should be made public.
It's nobody's business but my own. In fact, Only two people in the world who actually know me offlline know that I'm a furry artist as well.
One is my roommate. He doesn't care. He never did. Only reason he knows is he's seen my drawing pad. (which I sometimes fall asleep on.) 
The other is a buddy of mine from the Marines. He's also a furry (there's a lot of furries in military by the way. don't ask me why.)
I don't hide my drawing pads, but I don't display them for any schmuck that happens to be in my house to get a hold of.
I just don't see the need to call attention to it. Parents are tricky things, especially when you still live in their house, and their rules.
I guess it's your endgame that matters. What do you hope to get out of telling them? Or do you just have the "urge to confess?"


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 15, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> I never told my parents. And though it can be a bit of a pain sometimes, I never told any girl that I've ever dated either, and I lived with one for a while.
> Call it a double life, but it's just not something I feel should be made public.
> It's nobody's business but my own. In fact, Only two people in the world who actually know me offlline know that I'm a furry artist as well.
> One is my roommate. He doesn't care. He never did. Only reason he knows is he's seen my drawing pad. (which I sometimes fall asleep on.)
> ...


I guess it's more or less the fact that I don't like keeping secrets.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 16, 2016)

They don't have to know. You're not keeping anything bad from them.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 16, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> They don't have to know. You're not keeping anything bad from them.


What if your fursona is a prison pedophile rapist that now deals crack at schools while littering?
Such a rebel.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 16, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I guess it's more or less the fact that I don't like keeping secrets.


A thing to remember is that "keeping secrets" and "not bringing something up" are two different things. I'm sure there's plenty of things I've never told my parents, that I wouldn't lie about if asked, it's simply not come up.

Practically anything will sound worse than it is if you make a huge deal out of divulging it. By setting up expectations for people to freak out, you're sending them signals that "this is something TO freak out about".


----------



## SolDirix (Jul 16, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> Practically anything will sound worse than it is if you make a huge deal out of divulging it. By setting up expectations for people to freak out, you're sending them signals that "this is something TO freak out about".



This X infinity.

The reason anyone gets a bad idea out of the fandom is that everyone makes it out to be controversial when first describing or mentioning it. Nothing is more convincing (and brainwashing), than controversy.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 16, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> A thing to remember is that "keeping secrets" and "not bringing something up" are two different things. I'm sure there's plenty of things I've never told my parents, that I wouldn't lie about if asked, it's simply not come up.
> 
> Practically anything will sound worse than it is if you make a huge deal out of divulging it. By setting up expectations for people to freak out, you're sending them signals that "this is something TO freak out about".


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Rin (Jul 17, 2016)

my advice. Just dont. There is too much stigma about this community, and theres no point trying  to make people understand it. If you really feel strongly about it, talk to your therapist first. Theres no way they will say its a problem if they're any good at their job, and they cant tell anyone because of their confidence agreements.


----------



## Troj (Jul 17, 2016)

Quoting Mungo is exactly right.

There is a difference between telling a lie and maintaining your privacy. There is a difference between neurotically trying to hide an elephant in the room and simply not sharing something because it's not helpful or relevant. 

Take a cue from the countless fandoms who don't treat their hobby or interest like a shameful skeleton in the closet. 

Granted, some furs _do_ have some reason to be anxious, given that even people who don't know much about the fandom have often heard or seen some negative things about it. Even people I know who aren't geeky or fandom-savvy have at least seen "that episode" of Tyra Banks or CSI.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

Tell them the specifics of your fetish and then sprinkle in how you are a furry at the end. They will be too focused  on the first part to care.


----------



## zorua (Jul 17, 2016)

I really have to agree with @TidesofFate. It's not like you're telling them about some big sacrilegious part of you, it's just an interest. I guess if you WANT them to know, that's fine, but more or less I see it as not that important. I guess it depends on how much you tell your parents. Do you explain to them every time you have a new interest in a cartoon, webcomic, video game, etc?

In the end most people are about as interested in someone being into furry fandom as they are with any of those things. You don't "owe" anyone to know your interests. It's not like furry is a lifetime thing like being gay or trans, there's no need to come out.

As an adult I can safely say that people think about furries that they are people who dress in animal costumes to party or especially have sex. I can also say that in my experience just being into certain art doesn't make you that.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

zorua said:


> Do you explain to them every time you have a new interest in a cartoon, webcomic, video game, etc?


Yes. I told them when I got into Homestuck. I told them when I got into Zootopia (whilst not mentioning the furry thing.) I told them when I got into Animal Crossing.


----------



## zorua (Jul 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Yes. I told them when I got into Homestuck. I told them when I got into Zootopia (whilst not mentioning the furry thing.) I told them when I got into Animal Crossing.



Sounds like oversharing to me then.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

zorua said:


> Sounds like oversharing to me then.


Well, it's not like I could hide the fact that I got the movie from them, as well as the fact that one of 'em was there when I bought Animal Crossing. And Homestuck doesn't seem like a topic that's bad to talk about.


----------



## Troj (Jul 17, 2016)

Reality check: Most of the people I know have zero qualms about the movies they've seen, the shows they've watched, the sweaters and scarves they've knitted, the deer and other animals they've shot and field-dressed, the sports they've played, the sports they've watched, the video games they've played, what their livestock are up to, what their kids are up to, and where they went over the weekend.

I don't buy that a person is automatically committing a heinous social offense if they share their interests to an equal degree. Anyone who shares their interests but freaks out when you mention yours to the same degree and in the same manner is being inconsiderate.


----------



## Voresh (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't see why you have to tell them that bad. If you do, just tell them you're part of a fandom that appreciates anthropomorphic characters (explaining what that is of course), show some SFW pictures and be like yeah that's it, just wanted you to know. If they ask about the mild porn image, just tell them you stumbled across it by accident and that rule 34 exists...


----------



## Rigby (Jul 19, 2016)

"Yes mom, YES DAD, I touch myself to pictures of animals!" How do you expect that sort of conversation to go? If you wanna subject yourself to the humiliation, go for it. It's just totally pointless though.

If you wanna stop hiding your "PG rated" furry interests, then you don't need to have an intervention with your parents. Just be yourself and they'll get the picture. They already caught you watching cartoon animals go down on each other, and congrats! They didn't disown you! I've been there and you're incredibly lucky, don't push it. It'll only freak them out if you come up to them bearing your soul about your passion for animal people.

And for FOX-SAKE, don't rush to close everything when they come in your room or w/e, especially if it's completely innocent. You're making them think you're looking at porn.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

I've said this before, but:

Privacy. No point sharing what doesn't need sharing, nor should be shared.



Rigby said:


> And for FOX-SAKE, don't rush to close everything when they come in your room or w/e, especially if it's completely innocent. You're making them think you're looking at porn.


Porn would be easier to explain though.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 19, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I've said this before, but:
> 
> Privacy. No point sharing what doesn't need sharing, nor should be shared.
> 
> ...



I dunno back when I was younger I normally just had a game running in the background


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I dunno back when I was younger I normally just had a game running in the background


Heh. I didn't give a shit back then. Told'em to fuck off and let me finish beating Junior. I still don't give a shit. But now I can make sure people come in on MY whim, and not theirs. 

Own apartment ftw.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 19, 2016)

It's not like I tell me parents every time a sex scene occurs in a novel or show I was watching(it's not often, but sometimes it does). Unless it's actually important for your parents to know, such as if it's school or work related, then yeah sure.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 20, 2016)

I understand all o' that, but my parents are.....not very open to gays and lesbians. If I showed them any of the stuff I've found, they'd probably be nervous about me being in a fandom that's mostly homosexuals.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 20, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I understand all o' that, but my parents are.....not very open to gays and lesbians. If I showed them any of the stuff I've found, they'd probably be nervous about me being in a fandom that's mostly homosexuals.


I have a solution!
Dont show them gay furry porn. Or any.
10/10 Solution. Everyone wins.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 20, 2016)

Side note. I cant believe this thread is still going strong when there is a damn sticky thread about how it isnt important to come out as a furry... its a damn hobby.
You get off to furs, good for you. No reason to share.
You watched a popular animated film with animals, whoopdeedo, who cares. Non furries watched it too.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> You get off to furs, good for you. No reason to share.
> You watched a popular animated film with animals, whoopdeedo, who cares. Non furries watched it too.


*whistling nervously while looking away*


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *whistling nervously while looking away*


*Nervous laughter*


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 21, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> I have a solution!
> Dont show them gay furry porn. Or any.
> 10/10 Solution. Everyone wins.


I didn't mean that. I meant all those studies that said most furries were homosexual.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 21, 2016)

This doesn't apply to me but, for those of you that go to furry conventions or basically do anything furry related outside your.. you know.. it is understandable to me that you'd like your parents to know what you're doing rather than having to lie about it which could make things worse if they find out a different way..

I'd like my best friend to know because I may be talking to one of you or looking at the forums at any given time and don't want to have to wait till its 'all clear' to do so.

Maybe we're just sick of this society making this an issue in the first place.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I understand all o' that, but my parents are.....not very open to gays and lesbians. If I showed them any of the stuff I've found, they'd probably be nervous about me being in a fandom that's mostly homosexuals.



You do realize majority of the fandom is comprise of gays, right?

Like I'm not even shitposting here. The fandom *IS *around the equivalent of 69 - 70% gays depending on which information you look at. Straights are usually around 20 - 30% straights and some list 11% as some bullshit nonsense like demisexual or something, so I lump them with the gays



_Hushy said:


> This doesn't apply to me but, for those of you that go to furry conventions or basically do anything furry related outside your.. you know.. it is understandable to me that you'd like your parents to know what you're doing rather than having to lie about it which could make things worse if they find out a different way..
> 
> I'd like my best friend to know because I may be talking to one of you or looking at the forums at any given time and don't want to have to wait till its 'all clear' to do so.
> 
> Maybe we're just sick of this society making this an issue in the first place.



If it's a friend then do whatever you want mate. Maybe I just trust my friends beyond reason but fuck, even when I was rooming with a couple of my best buds I kept furry porn and shit on my PC because I forgot about it. I let them use my PC because it can run some things there's can't; they'd simply just put it to the side and that's that.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> You do realize majority of the fandom is comprise of gays, right?
> 
> Like I'm not even shitposting here. The fandom *IS *around the equivalent of 69 - 70% gays depending on which information you look at. Straights are usually around 20 - 30% straights and some list 11% as some bullshit nonsense like demisexual or something, so I lump them with the gays.


That's.......what I just said. I just get the feeling that they won't like me being in a fandom like that.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 21, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> That's.......what I just said. I just get the feeling that they won't like me being in a fandom like that.


Then tell them the fandom is about animal sanctuaries like PETA and you dress like animals to encourage support. And vegans. Who still eat meat..


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Then tell them the fandom is about animal sanctuaries like PETA and you dress like animals to encourage support. And vegans. Who still eat meat..



Yeah this could work. Make sure you go to meat rallies or whatever the fuck they're called and act all PETA like to make it seem like it's true


----------



## Zipline (Jul 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Yeah this could work. Make sure you go to meat rallies or whatever the fuck they're called and act all PETA like to make it seem like it's true


So bomb animal factories and throw buckets of blood on passing strangers who wear animal fur in public. Seems easy enough.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 21, 2016)

Seriously though. I just remembered the other reason why I wanna tell my parents: I wanna to to Anthrocon. Or any popular family-friendly furry convention, for that matter.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 21, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Seriously though. I just remembered the other reason why I wanna tell my parents: I wanna to to Anthrocon. Or any popular family-friendly furry convention, for that matter.



That might actually be a good lead in, to be honest. Specifically state that you want to go to Anthrocon, give an explanation, and Maybe find some photos of family friendly events to make the case.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Seriously though. I just remembered the other reason why I wanna tell my parents: I wanna to to Anthrocon. Or any popular family-friendly furry convention, for that matter.


I dunno mate, if they're gonna found we're all homos then I don't think they'd approve of a giant gay meet up full of homos

Like, seriously


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 21, 2016)

ParamountYak said:


> That might actually be a good lead in, to be honest. Specifically state that you want to go to Anthrocon, give an explanation, and Maybe find some photos of family friendly events to make the case.


OR just walk up and show 'em Telephone.

Seriously. Who DOESN'T love Telephone? I get the feeling it would be impossible for them to say no to that........blank stare with pure white eyes.......

I gotta be honest. Telephone's face is starting to scare me.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> OR just walk up and show 'em Telephone.
> 
> Seriously. Who DOESN'T love Telephone? I get the feeling it would be impossible for them to say no to that........blank stare with pure white eyes.......
> 
> I gotta be honest. Telephone's face is starting to scare me.



Telephone is one of the most obnoxious and childish little shits I've ever witnessed in the fandom. Like shit, that whole Jessica Elwood fiasco pales in comparison to Telephone.

I fucking loathe telephone and don't understand how people legit find him cute


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Telephone is one of the most obnoxious and childish little shits I've ever witnessed in the fandom. Like shit, that whole Jessica Elwood fiasco pales in comparison to Telephone.
> 
> I fucking loathe telephone and don't understand how people legit find him cute


Moving on (and ignoring that you used the wrong gender pronoun).



ParamountYak said:


> That might actually be a good lead in, to be honest. Specifically state that you want to go to Anthrocon, give an explanation, and Maybe find some photos of family friendly events to make the case.


 I get the feeling I'd need to explain the fandom first, which would naturally include telling them I myself am part of this whole damn thing, which would require explaining both the positives and the negatives. And a lot of those negatives are damn prevalent. Of course, I don't view the homosexual thing as a negative, but like I said before, it would worry my parents if I told them.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Moving on (and ignoring that you used the wrong gender pronoun).
> 
> 
> I get the feeling I'd need to explain the fandom first, which would naturally include telling them I myself am part of this whole damn thing, which would require explaining both the positives and the negatives. And a lot of those negatives are damn prevalent. Of course, I don't view the homosexual thing as a negative, but like I said before, it would worry my parents if I told them.



Wot

Telephone is a dude is he not?


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 21, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> If I showed them any of the stuff I've found, they'd probably be nervous about me being in a fandom that's mostly homosexuals.


Then don't. There's no much you could do if they're not open on LGBT. Figure something out. Maybe there's an event that's in the same city. Just grab a real life furry friend or something and go. Even if you can't go to an an anthro con until you live on your own, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 22, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I get the feeling I'd need to explain the fandom first, which would naturally include telling them I myself am part of this whole damn thing, which would require explaining both the positives and the negatives. And a lot of those negatives are damn prevalent. Of course, I don't view the homosexual thing as a negative, but like I said before, it would worry my parents if I told them.




See, I'm privileged enough to have parents who are pretty cool with LGBTQIA people. My parents made it clear that regardless of our sexual orientation or gender identity, we are valid. So I never even felt the need to come out as bisexual to them. It just part of my life. For all my parents's faults, and everything I feel they have done wrong, that's one thing that I am glad about.


I want to be more positive but when your dealing with people who are, still in this day and age, homophobic you know your not really dealing with reasonable people.


----------



## Caraid (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't know your age, but if you're an adult or near-adult (which I assume you are), you are allowed to have your own opinions and interests. If you treat it like it's no big deal then others are more likely to do the same. And as someone pointed out previously, there's a difference between keeping a secret and not sharing everything. You don't _have_ to tell your parents about everything you do and enjoy - just explain it in a matter-of-factly way if it ever comes up.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 22, 2016)

ParamountYak said:


> See, I'm privileged enough to have parents who are pretty cool with LGBTQIA people. My parents made it clear that regardless of our sexual orientation or gender identity, we are valid. So I never even felt the need to come out as bisexual to them. It just part of my life. For all my parents's faults, and everything I feel they have done wrong, that's one thing that I am glad about.
> 
> 
> I want to be more positive but when your dealing with people who are, still in this day and age, homophobic you know your not really dealing with reasonable people.


I think it's more that they dislike the attention a lot of 'em demand. At least, that's what they (my parents) said....I think. Something about them demanding special privileges.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 22, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I think it's more that they dislike the attention a lot of 'em demand. At least, that's what they (my parents) said....I think. Something about them demanding special privileges.



Wow broham you're completely ignoring my legit question. Is that obnoxious bastard a dood?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorry but, wtf is telephone? Is that another American thing


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 22, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Sorry but, wtf is telephone? Is that another American thing


Telephone is a fursona. She's an angel dragon. Look up "Telephone furry" and you'll get it.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 22, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Wow broham you're completely ignoring my legit question. Is that obnoxious bastard a dood?


also no. I've seen most people use feminine pronouns to describe her. Now back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 22, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> also no. I've seen most people use feminine pronouns to describe her. Now back to the topic at hand.



Well mate if it's not 100% known then I'm sticking with dood




_Hushy said:


> Sorry but, wtf is telephone? Is that another American thing


You'll likely find him to be pretty damn obnoxious and childish mate. I don't recommend it


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 22, 2016)

That was kinda scary to me sorry 

Edit: to be fair all I saw was fursuit and I'm really not into that, to me it has nothing on good art works. 



um_pineapplez said:


> also no. I've seen most people use feminine pronouns to describe her. Now back to the topic at hand.



Okay on topic, I understand how you feel, scared shitless here. It sounds like they already kind of know though, can you just do it more subtly than 'coming out'. There's nothing wrong with some art work, close off less of what you do, bit by bit. That's all I can suggest, but best of luck


----------



## Troj (Jul 23, 2016)

It saddens me how many people care more about what "tribe" others belong to than whether they are fundamentally kind or good, or--as in the case of parents judging their kids' friends and associates--whether those people treat their loved ones with loyalty and respect.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 23, 2016)

I mean, it's only my family I'm having trouble telling. I tend to use both "furry" and "yiff" around my friends, considering I know most of them couldn't care less.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jul 23, 2016)

So I was on FAF religiously about 7-8 or so years ago, I was a young teen who's father found his huge stash of furry porn. He said to me that everyone has fetishes, some weirder than others. He didn't really care, but he wanted to make sure that older more experienced folks online weren't taking advantage of me, as the community does tend to be rather sexual. I suppose I was rather lucky to have an accepting father.

Plenty of furry folks let being a furry be a large part of their external life, I am not one of these people. My wife and I are both furry, but we tend to keep it in the bedroom and it doesn't really come up unless folks ask.

I know many people try to divide being a furry into something different than a fetish, but for the most part in my opinion it's not. S&M folks, Lolicon, Swingers, if you wear your fetish on your sleeve you'll get some odd looks and have some interesting conversations. Not saying you should be ashamed, but you should try to keep your furry banter with other furries and people who share your interests. You don't know where you'll be in eight years.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 24, 2016)

It's not a fetish. It's a fandom. No, it would be a fetish if I got hard while watching Zootopia (which I don't.)


----------



## SoulaCola (Jul 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It's not a fetish. It's a fandom.



I personally haven't told my parents, but I can definitely imagine it being worthwhile if you think yours won't form a negative opinion of you for it. I'd emphasize that it's a fandom and that it's just something you're interested in. With that in mind, I'd avoid making it sound like a confession or 'coming out.' You'll probably have to explain the sexuality, since it's a pretty big part of the fandom, and they've already caught you with it. If you manage to do that without weirding them out though, (with luck) you're going to be fine.

You did say that you're seeing a therapist, though. I'd consider bringing it up with them first, since I doubt any harm can come out of that.


----------



## Troj (Jul 26, 2016)

Unless your parents are avid Googlers or researchers, I don't even necessarily think you have to mention the sexual piece, aside from perhaps mentioning as an aside that every geek fandom has "those people." I don't think you have to mention the high number of LGBT people, either--and if your parents make any comments or ask any questions in that regard, you can feign disgust, disinterest, and/or ignorance/obliviousness.

But, my bias is that it's OK to lie to bigots to prevent their irrational bigotry from creating needless, pointless drama in your life.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 26, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> So I was on FAF religiously about 7-8 or so years ago, I was a young teen who's father found his huge stash of furry porn. He said to me that everyone has fetishes, some weirder than others. He didn't really care, but he wanted to make sure that older more experienced folks online weren't taking advantage of me, as the community does tend to be rather sexual. I suppose I was rather lucky to have an accepting father.
> 
> Plenty of furry folks let being a furry be a large part of their external life, I am not one of these people. My wife and I are both furry, but we tend to keep it in the bedroom and it doesn't really come up unless folks ask.
> 
> I know many people try to divide being a furry into something different than a fetish, but for the most part in my opinion it's not. S&M folks, Lolicon, Swingers, if you wear your fetish on your sleeve you'll get some odd looks and have some interesting conversations. Not saying you should be ashamed, but you should try to keep your furry banter with other furries and people who share your interests. You don't know where you'll be in eight years.



Majority of the fandom started up due to porn


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Like shit, that whole Jessica Elwood fiasco pales in comparison to Telephone.


Wait, wut? Jessica Elwood? Now I have to investigate this shit.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Wait, wut? Jessica Elwood? Now I have to investigate this shit.



Spoiler!



Spoiler



Jessica Elwood ripped off other artists work nearly identically with her own little touch.

She's also a dood who paid some low-tier cam whore to pose as her


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 29, 2016)

Moving on then.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2016)

My advice is to be open about it with your friends if you don't like keeping secrets. If they're real friends, they won't mind. Don't tell your parents, that never seems to end well.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 29, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Moving on then.



How dare you dismiss Jessica Elwood


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

So what happened here? Too many pages to read again. Did you tell them?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> So what happened here? Too many pages to read again. Did you tell them?



OP was actually a zoophile all along and we helped him realize it


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> OP was actually a zoophile all along and we helped him realize it



Yes, I can definetely take you seriously.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 29, 2016)

There's a reason Picard's my profile. It's so I don't have to take extra time to find facepalm images.

No, I'm not a zoophile, although I keep getting molested by domesticated animals for some odd reason. It's just that I don't know how to tell my parents without being to dramatic or them not approving of this whole fandom.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> There's a reason Picard's my profile. It's so I don't have to take extra time to find facepalm images.
> 
> No, I'm not a zoophile, although I keep getting molested by domesticated animals for some odd reason. It's just that I don't know how to tell my parents without being to dramatic or them not approving of this whole fandom.


Well, if you absolutely have to tell them... why not a educational video from someone with an un-bias opinion?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 29, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Well, if you absolutely have to tell them... why not a educational video from someone with an un-bias opinion?


Like?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Coming out with a video would be kinda weird I think.. if they know of the misconceptions it's easier to just talk about it.

Or turn them with a good picture.

Edit: that's friends I'm talking about. Family.. not so much.

Edit again: seeing as your parents already have an idea you're one of us then perhaps best start with the misconceptions. Perhaps video is a better fit in this situation. Now I'm keen to see....


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Like?


One of or both of these two. I would explain what the fandom is a bit yourself before hand.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Coming out with a video would be kinda weird I think.. if they know of the misconceptions it's easier to just talk about it.
> 
> Or turn them with a good picture.
> 
> ...


That might help as well, a still shot of every day life with anthros or something.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It's not a fetish. It's a fandom. No, it would be a fetish if I got hard while watching Zootopia (which I don't.)



Given this I have to wonder if you're attracted to any anthros. Are you simply into the art style etc. Or are you attracted to any anthropomorphic character/picture?

For clarification I don't get hard over zootopia. It's sort of like the bugs bunny example. Yuck to me. But the right anthro, F yeah man.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

The reason I ask ^ is because if you're not sexually attracted to any anthro then all this should be easy.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> OP was actually a zoophile all along and we helped him realize it


Another animal rapist?  Doesn't this fandom have enough of those already...


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Another animal rapist?  Doesn't this fandom have enough of those already...



Don't spread rumors. There's enough misconceptions regarding furries..


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Don't spread rumors. There's enough misconceptions regarding furries..


Dear god there are.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Don't spread rumors. There's enough misconceptions regarding furries..


That ain't a rumor.  It should be but it isn't.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> That ain't a rumor.  It should be but it isn't.



Funnily enough I don't immediately believe what you say either.

It doesn't matter anyway. I'll let the OP weigh in, but really.. whatever


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 30, 2016)

8D


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 30, 2016)

Please knock it off. You're derailing the thread and being disrespectful to the OP, neither of which is very appropriate behavior. I know it started as an attempt to make a joke, but making it at OP's expense was frankly a poor decision.

So. Drop the zoophilia discussion. I'm pretty sure I saw another thread for that recently, anyway.


----------



## Troj (Jul 30, 2016)

Pineapplez, I created a Youtube playlist for this exact purpose:

A Fuzzy Primer: Furry Links - YouTube

Telling people that you're a furry SHOULD be easy and no-stress, but what should be isn't always what is, sadly.

I've even had elderly people who live out in the farmland boonies of the Midwest immediately associate the fandom with sex, and these are people who barely know how to use Youtube or Facebook.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yes, I can definetely take you seriously.



Damn right you can. I'm 100% honest!



quoting_mungo said:


> Please knock it off. You're derailing the thread and being disrespectful to the OP, neither of which is very appropriate behavior. I know it started as an attempt to make a joke, but making it at OP's expense was frankly a poor decision.
> 
> So. Drop the zoophilia discussion. I'm pretty sure I saw another thread for that recently, anyway.



Fine, fine. I suppose I can since I actually respect you somewhat


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Given this I have to wonder if you're attracted to any anthros. Are you simply into the art style etc. Or are you attracted to any anthropomorphic character/picture?
> 
> For clarification I don't get hard over zootopia. It's sort of like the bugs bunny example. Yuck to me. But the right anthro, F yeah man.


Golly........I mean, I don't get hard over them, but if I had to list ALL the ones I'm attracted to, we'd be here all day. So I'll just list a few to give you an idea:

Judy Hopps
Sabrina
Krystal (really, I wouldn't be furry if I wasn't at least SOMEWHAT attracted to her.)
Jade Harley (What? She counts!)


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Golly........I mean, I don't get hard over them, but if I had to list ALL the ones I'm attracted to, we'd be here all day. So I'll just list a few to give you an idea:
> 
> Judy Hopps
> Sabrina
> ...



Interesting. We have very different ideas of attractive.

Edit: (nothing bad). Would it be better in any case just to tell them about it like it's a hobby? Easier first step.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Interesting. We have very different ideas of attractive.
> 
> Edit: (nothing bad). Would it be better in any case just to tell them about it like it's a hobby? Easier first step.


Except I don't think of it as a hobby, and I get the feeling they still might not approve.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Except I don't think of it as a hobby, and I get the feeling they still might not approve.


Doesn't matter if they approve or not. It's your choice, and it's their job to accept it and move on.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Doesn't matter if they approve or not. It's your choice, and it's their job to accept it and move on.


But they gotta accept it cause I wanna go to Anthrocon while I'm young and not weighed down by college and tuition fees and a dayjob!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2016)

Suggestion: Ignore college. End up with a moronic amount of debt anyway.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Suggestion: Ignore college. End up with a moronic amount of debt anyway.


Yeah! 'Merica!


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Except I don't think of it as a hobby, and I get the feeling they still might not approve.



Yeah but it's an easier first step, get to the other bit later. It doesn't have to sound like you lied. It's like girls, just a hobby right now. Can't say I won't go for more in the future


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 31, 2016)

From experience, I can pretty much guarantee you that if you ask to go to Anthrocon, your parents will be a LOT more worried about you going to "meet strange (as in, strangers) Internet people" than about whether you consider yourself furry. My mother didn't get over her conviction that everyone on the Internet is a dirty old man until I was in my twenties. Me getting engaged to an "Internet person" somewhere in my mid-twenties didn't go over super well with any of my extended family and would've been taken even more poorly if I hadn't also had some face to face time with my now-husband during one con weekend when I lived in the US for ten months.

My mom likes my husband fine NOW (apparently when I missed her calls last week she actually messaged him to see if he'd heard from me - sorry hubby!), because she's met him and seen for herself that he's a sweetheart. But my point is this is pretty normal behavior for parents. Chances are you'll need more arguments for why they should let you go see "Internet people" than for why they should let you be furry.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 31, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> From experience, I can pretty much guarantee you that if you ask to go to Anthrocon, your parents will be a LOT more worried about you going to "meet strange (as in, strangers) Internet people" than about whether you consider yourself furry. My mother didn't get over her conviction that everyone on the Internet is a dirty old man until I was in my twenties. Me getting engaged to an "Internet person" somewhere in my mid-twenties didn't go over super well with any of my extended family and would've been taken even more poorly if I hadn't also had some face to face time with my now-husband during one con weekend when I lived in the US for ten months.
> 
> My mom likes my husband fine NOW (apparently when I missed her calls last week she actually messaged him to see if he'd heard from me - sorry hubby!), because she's met him and seen for herself that he's a sweetheart. But my point is this is pretty normal behavior for parents. Chances are you'll need more arguments for why they should let you go see "Internet people" than for why they should let you be furry.


So you're saying I shouldn't mention Anthrocon and focus on telling them I'm a furry first.

Welp, now we're back to where this thread started.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 31, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> So you're saying I shouldn't mention Anthrocon and focus on telling them I'm a furry first.


Not at all. I'm saying that the furry aspect is probably not going to be the aspect of you going to a convention they'll be most concerned about. But by that same token, if your goal with telling them you're furry is going to Anthrocon, you can focus on figuring out answers for the questions and concerns they're likely to have about you staying safe. Chances are that if you have good answers to those, they won't even worry about the furry thing.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 31, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> Not at all. I'm saying that the furry aspect is probably not going to be the aspect of you going to a convention they'll be most concerned about. But by that same token, if your goal with telling them you're furry is going to Anthrocon, you can focus on figuring out answers for the questions and concerns they're likely to have about you staying safe. Chances are that if you have good answers to those, they won't even worry about the furry thing.


Well, what are some common questions (although my parents aren't exactly common, either.)?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 5, 2016)

A-anything? It's my birthday in 2 days, and I'm thinking about telling them then.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 5, 2016)

Like have been stated repeatedly in this thread:

Don't treat being Furry as a bad thing. Go around your business as usual.
Also don't bother telling your parents unless you have to.
In America at least, Furries get a lot of heat as millions upon millions are completely ignorant on the subject.
Don't have the tag/label Furry on yourself like you would do with for instance a T-shirt. It only causes unwanted attention.
Privacy. I probably shouldn't have the need to say more than that one definition.

As for your parents being negative on the subject: It's not uncommon. In America. Rest of the planet, eh, I don't know.


----------



## Queh360 (Aug 5, 2016)

Your parents have worried for know all about you... but if you want know how tell that you want:
You should know all about them, just like they worry about you.


I hope that you understand.


----------



## Queh360 (Aug 5, 2016)

Like the same way they understand to you.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 5, 2016)

This shouldn't be hard to understand at all. Yakamaru said everything you needed to know. Just don't think about it and go about your business.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 6, 2016)

Secrets are my currency.
My tribe thinks I should hunt and eat squirrels and birds but my heart lies with mice and the occasional rat.


----------



## Fopfox (Aug 6, 2016)

Don't tell you parents...Jesus. I came very close to doing that when I was younger and I would have regretted it if I had. It's your personal life and it's best to keep it that way; this is not like coming out that you're gay or something that will actually effect your day-to-day life, this is a hobby or a fetish or whatever it is to you and ultimately, yeah, it is a pretty weird thing to be into.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 23, 2016)

So, um.....I know old post is old, but I decided to say "f*** it" and tell my counselor today. Turns out she already knew a bit about furries, and was completely cool with it. (still haven't told my parents tho.)


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 23, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> So, um.....I know old post is old, but I decided to say "f*** it" and tell my counselor today. Turns out she already knew a bit about furries, and was completely cool with it. (still haven't told my parents tho.)



Yaaay! *hugs*
It might be easier to just have someone now to talk to about it..


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

So 2 things. 1) It's totally arbitrary, but I'm having trouble figuring out this new DLC for Lego Dimensions. It says I can download it in the E shop, but I haven't bought the story pack yet (And I don't want to because of how the reboot turned out, but I might as well because it's the only way I can continue.)

2) So last night, after having an unrelated mental breakdown, I accidentally let slip to my parents that there was something bugging me, and they pushed and pestered me to tell them until my mom mentioned the word "fursona", at which point I did the one thing I do best when I've been triggered (and not like that stupid SJW crap. I'm like a fucking sleeper agent when people mention things I don't want them to mention): I run out until I'm barely past the driveway when I remembered I had no pajama top on, no food, and no water. It seemed clear that they didn't know what any of that meant, but I'm worried they'll look it up and find nothing but the sexual side of the fandom. I'm literally so worried about it that I stayed home from the first hour of school to get my thoughts in order (too bad New Super Mario Bros. U is a b!tch if you make any screw-ups.)


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 30, 2016)

you should show them this:  
_



_


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> So 2 things. 1) It's totally arbitrary, but I'm having trouble figuring out this new DLC for Lego Dimensions. It says I can download it in the E shop, but I haven't bought the story pack yet (And I don't want to because of how the reboot turned out, but I might as well because it's the only way I can continue.)
> 
> 2) So last night, after having an unrelated mental breakdown, I accidentally let slip to my parents that there was something bugging me, and they pushed and pestered me to tell them until my mom mentioned the word "fursona", at which point I did the one thing I do best when I've been triggered (and not like that stupid SJW crap. I'm like a fucking sleeper agent when people mention things I don't want them to mention): I run out until I'm barely past the driveway when I remembered I had no pajama top on, no food, and no water. It seemed clear that they didn't know what any of that meant, but I'm worried they'll look it up and find nothing but the sexual side of the fandom. I'm literally so worried about it that I stayed home from the first hour of school to get my thoughts in order (too bad New Super Mario Bros. U is a b!tch if you make any screw-ups.)


Son, they obviously know. Parents that pay attention to their kids usually know things long before their child tells them about it. You should go ahead and tell them and let them know that being a furry does not mean you are automatically into the sex side, and that a good deal of us aren't. My daughter told me and my wife she is gay not too long ago, but we already knew, and we love her just the way she is. You could almost see her shoulders straighten up from the weight of that "secret" being lifted off them. It'll be ok. If they love you, they won't care.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Son, they obviously know. Parents that pay attention to their kids usually know things long before their child tells them about it. You should go ahead and tell them and let them know that being a furry does not mean you are automatically into the sex side, and that a good deal of us aren't. My daughter told me and my wife she is gay not too long ago, but we already knew, and we love her just the way she is. You could almost see her shoulders straighten up from the weight of that "secret" being lifted off them. It'll be ok. If they love you, they won't care.


very true


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> you should show them this:
> _
> 
> 
> ...


With a badly drawn picture like that, I doubt I can trust it. (I have trust issues in general)
(says the guy who can't draw anthros for shit)


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Son, they obviously know. Parents that pay attention to their kids usually know things long before their child tells them about it. You should go ahead and tell them and let them know that being a furry does not mean you are automatically into the sex side, and that a good deal of us aren't. My daughter told me and my wife she is gay not too long ago, but we already knew, and we love her just the way she is. You could almost see her shoulders straighten up from the weight of that "secret" being lifted off them. It'll be ok. If they love you, they won't care.


Both mom and dad didn't know what it meant, but the problem is that I don't know how to tell them. (I don't have good social skills outside of typing because I have trouble thinking of what I want to say.)


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> With a badly drawn picture like that, I doubt I can trust it. (I have trust issues in general)
> (says the guy who can't draw anthros for shit)
> 
> Both mom and dad didn't know what it meant, but the problem is that I don't know how to tell them. (I don't have good social skills outside of typing because I have trouble thinking of what I want to say.)


Here's an idea: have the counselor/therapist tell your parents or at least let him/her help you in telling. The counselor is obviously someone they trust and respect since you have sessions and such. Also, I'm assuming that the counselor has a degree in psychology, and as such would know how to explain it and say that you are perfectly normal, along with the other people in the fandom. On top of that, the counselor, I would assume, has a lot of experience in talking to people/explaining things. Seems like the best option possible to me. 

If you don't like that for some reason (even though I think it is _*the perfect answer*_), you could just show them/accidentally let them see this thread. It might sound crazy at first, but you have already stated all of your concerns and why they should accept you for being a furry. It is also a way, as you mentioned before, to not have to bring it up directly. It also would show them how much you care about being accepted and how much you respect them. It would also reduce the chance of you screwing up your speech/making it out to be something worse than what it is, while also making it a little less awkward. 

Both of these options seem good to me, but they are just my two cents and I hope you consider them. Keep me updated and good luck!


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 30, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Here's an idea: have the counselor/therapist tell your parents or at least let him/her help you in telling. The counselor is obviously someone they trust and respect since you have sessions and such. Also, I'm assuming that the counselor has a degree in psychology, and as such would know how to explain it and say that you are perfectly normal, along with the other people in the fandom. On top of that, the counselor, I would assume, has a lot of experience in talking to people/explaining things. Seems like the best option possible to me.
> 
> If you don't like that for some reason (even though I think it is _*the perfect answer*_), you could just show them/accidentally let them see this thread. It might sound crazy at first, but you have already stated all of your concerns and why they should accept you for being a furry. It is also a way, as you mentioned before, to not have to bring it up directly. It also would show them how much you care about being accepted and how much you respect them. It would also reduce the chance of you screwing up your speech/making it out to be something worse than what it is, while also making it a little less awkward.
> 
> Both of these options seem good to me, but they are just my two cents and I hope you consider them. Keep me updated and good luck!


Also, you said something about a friend who knows, right? (I can't remember if you did or didn't) If that's the case, you could have him/her help explain it/say that you are still a good (the same) person, etc. 

If you don't have a friend who knows, I would tell them first and see how they feel about it. Again these are just my opinions, but I happen to think they are pretty good


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Here's an idea: have the counselor/therapist tell your parents or at least let him/her help you in telling. The counselor is obviously someone they trust and respect since you have sessions and such. Also, I'm assuming that the counselor has a degree in psychology, and as such would know how to explain it and say that you are perfectly normal, along with the other people in the fandom. On top of that, the counselor, I would assume, has a lot of experience in talking to people/explaining things. Seems like the best option possible to me.
> 
> If you don't like that for some reason (even though I think it is _*the perfect answer*_), you could just show them/accidentally let them see this thread. It might sound crazy at first, but you have already stated all of your concerns and why they should accept you for being a furry. It is also a way, as you mentioned before, to not have to bring it up directly. It also would show them how much you care about being accepted and how much you respect them. It would also reduce the chance of you screwing up your speech/making it out to be something worse than what it is, while also making it a little less awkward.
> 
> Both of these options seem good to me, but they are just my two cents and I hope you consider them. Keep me updated and good luck!


What about the part where I have a sexual attraction to Nick Wilde (Other than that, I'm straighter than John Egbert. (which is a lie because if I was, I wouldn't have mentioned the aforementioned fact.))

But yeah. I got two friends who know. One is a furry. the other isn't, but he doesn't really care either way.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> What about the part where I have a sexual attraction to Nick Wilde (Other than that, I'm straighter than John Egbert. (which is a lie because if I was, I wouldn't have mentioned the aforementioned fact.))
> 
> But yeah. I got two friends who know. One is a furry. the other isn't, but he doesn't really care either way.




Nick Wild just has that vibe.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> What about the part where I have a sexual attraction to Nick Wilde (Other than that, I'm straighter than John Egbert. (which is a lie because if I was, I wouldn't have mentioned the aforementioned fact.))
> 
> But yeah. I got two friends who know. One is a furry. the other isn't, but he doesn't really care either way.


As far as that goes, I would save it for when the time comes, if you even feel the need to tell them "I'm straight with one exception". Besides, everyone has those few exceptions, and anyone who says otherwise is lying, so I wouldn't tell them (unless you feel the need too, which would more than likely make them feel differently about you and the fandom if you brought being gay into the same topic as being a furry) lol


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> What about the part where I have a sexual attraction to Nick Wilde (Other than that, I'm straighter than John Egbert. (which is a lie because if I was, I wouldn't have mentioned the aforementioned fact.))
> 
> But yeah. I got two friends who know. One is a furry. the other isn't, but he doesn't really care either way.


 How do you feel about my opinions,though? (Good, bad, maybe, criticisms?)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> (warning. Shitpost incoming. please do not try to follow this example)
> >I was only X years old
> >I loved Nick so much, I owned Zootopia and all the merchandise
> >I pray to Nick every night, thanking him for the life I have been given
> ...




XD I see what you did there.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> (warning. Shitpost incoming. please do not try to follow this example)
> >I was only X years old
> >I loved Nick so much, I owned Zootopia and all the merchandise
> >I pray to Nick every night, thanking him for the life I have been given
> ...



My detailed plan. Call me Nick sweetcheeks


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

Wow. Ok. You can't really show them this thread anymore after that. Look, I grew up in a house very much like yours I imagine. My mom was southern baptist & I was raised as one. I had some very strict rules applied to me, and i was the only girl & baby of the fam. But when I turned 16, she gave me the choice to go & I left & never really looked back. (I believe that faith is different from religion) For a time I did what was still expected of me, but inside I was dying to break out & just be me. 

If she knew even half of the things that I really wanted to do in my life, she would've sent me to a convent & we weren't catholic. I was tame compared to most I think, but I did my fair share. And I kept the majority of it from them. Just bc I didn't want them to think they were bad parents and bc i loved them. 

You said you didn't want to wait only a few more years to go to AC. Patience, grasshopper. It will be worth the wait! We went to our first Con this past May (Oami is 40, I'm 38) and we loved it!! And are throughly hooked! It will hold much more value if you are able to pay for your 'wants' yourself. 

We (Okami & I, & our kids) lived with my mom for a long time. It was never supposed to be long term, but my father & one of my brothers passed away less than 2 yrs apart. We stayed to help her out & she in turn got to spend everyday with her grandkids. But Okami & I had to suppress who we were, individually & as a couple, bc of who she was. There is no way she would ever understand our relationship, or who we are as individuals,and she certainy wouldn't have understood the furries. 

She passed away about a yr & a half ago, after fighting breast cancer for only 14 months. I was the one to take care of her, with alot of help from my mate. He cared for her when I had to work. I didn't agree with her parenting style or her religion, but I respected her for being so strong. 

There are many things in life that you just need to keep close. I understand wanting your parents approval, but I think you should just wait it out til you are old enough to make your own decisions. And if you get a job at 16, then you get a head start, and it really doesn't take that long to save a fair amount of money. It just takes discipline not to spend it on something else.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Wow. Ok. You can't really show them this thread anymore after that.


 Yup. There goes that idea. 


bhutrflai said:


> I understand wanting your parents approval, but I think you should just wait it out til you are old enough to make your own decisions. And if you get a job at 16, then you get a head start, and it really doesn't take that long to save a fair amount of money.


Can't say I disagree there. What ever you want to do. Either wait it out or use one of my suggestions (or anyone's, for that matter)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Wow. Ok. You can't really show them this thread anymore after that. Look, I grew up in a house very much like yours I imagine. My mom was southern baptist & I was raised as one. I had some very strict rules applied to me, and i was the only girl & baby of the fam. But when I turned 16, she gave me the choice to go & I left & never really looked back. (I believe that faith is different from religion) For a time I did what was still expected of me, but inside I was dying to break out & just be me.
> 
> If she knew even half of the things that I really wanted to do in my life, she would've sent me to a convent & we weren't catholic. I was tame compared to most I think, but I did my fair share. And I kept the majority of it from them. Just bc I didn't want them to think they were bad parents and bc i loved them.
> 
> ...


But I don't wanna wait until I'm married. (and that's implying I'll ever be in a romantic relationship.)

Plus I can delete the post and put it somewhere else that's more befitting of such a majestic shitpost.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But I don't wanna wait until I'm married. (and that's implying I'll ever be in a romantic relationship.)
> 
> Plus I can delete the post and put it somewhere else that's more befitting of such a majestic shitpost.


No one can tell you you have to wait. I sure didn't wait, even though I had all the 'information'. I was 17 when I lost my virginity. You will know when you're ready, but don't rush it. I tell my own kids this all the time. And one day, when you least expect it, love will smack you upside the head. If it's real, you won't know it's coming for you!

And I would def suggest shifting the post to somewhere a little more appropriate .


----------



## real time strategist (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Plus I can delete the post and put it somewhere else that's more befitting of such a majestic shitpost.



i can still read that through replies


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> With a badly drawn picture like that, I doubt I can trust it. (I have trust issues in general)
> (says the guy who can't draw anthros for shit)
> 
> Both mom and dad didn't know what it meant, but the problem is that I don't know how to tell them. (I don't have good social skills outside of typing because I have trouble thinking of what I want to say.)


Well. You have to do what you feel best. Don't let it shake you. Whether they find out now or later, eventually they will. And you shouldn't have to hide who you are from your folks. They'll still love you.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. You have to do what you feel best. Don't let it shake you. Whether they find out now or later, eventually they will. And you shouldn't have to hide who you are from your folks. They'll still love you.


We hid parts of us from certain family bc they wouldn't understand & that's ok. I know my mom would have had some very choice things to say about our lifestyle.

But if your parents truly want what's best for you, then they will accept you for who you are. But they may not.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> We hid parts of us from certain family bc they wouldn't understand & that's ok. I know my mom would have had some very choice things to say about our lifestyle.
> 
> But if your parents truly want what's best for you, then they will accept you for who you are. But they may not.


Still though. I don't know what to say or how to say it or anything like that.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

Then maybe it's not the right time to tell. Do some of your own research into the history & sfw, so that you can hold your own if/when they start asking questions. You must still have a few years under their roof, don't rush this either. It'll come out when it's supposed to. Things happen in the time & place they are meant to happen.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

Well considering my dad's pushing me to tell him about it, I probably won't have a choice soon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Well considering my dad's pushing me to tell him about it, I probably won't have a choice soon.


He sounds concerned buddy. My kids are the same way. We had to pry it out of my son that some bullying bs was happening at school. Had to pry it out of our daughter about sone bs too. But we fixed what was wrong. If you're holding back that much, then they know somethings up. If they are that concerned, then they may think it is something worse than it is. That was my fear w i th my kids.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm sorry. I guess I didnt realize that your dad was asking about it. That does change it. Just be as honest as you can. Tell them the good side, but don't try to hide the darker side of the fandom. It's there, but guess what, it's in every fandom. There are probably Deadpools that get together just to 'hangout'. Or different genres doing the same. Sex is a part of human nature. Just bc you see something that turns you on, doesn't mean that that's what you want out of life  I have always enjoyed the human body, male & female. Does it make me a lesbian just bc I find a woman sexy? No. But i can see a woman & totally appreciate what nature has given her. It doesn't define us, especially when we are still young. I am still working on me. It's a lifetime thing.

So try not to get too emotional & try not to run out of the house. Be calm. Even when our daughter came out to us, it took alot of talking & tears bf she finally got around to telling us. But we love her for who she is. And it sucks that society and still way too many people can't see that everyone deserves the right to happiness, no matter who it's with. I wish you the best.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

And remember to breathe.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He sounds concerned buddy. My kids are the same way. We had to pry it out of my son that some bullying bs was happening at school. Had to pry it out of our daughter about sone bs too. But we fixed what was wrong. If you're holding back that much, then they know somethings up. If they are that concerned, then they may think it is something worse than it is. That was my fear w i th my kids.


I never had to hold back any bullying problems.  I'm just not sure how to phrase it or what to say so they won't freak out.


bhutrflai said:


> And remember to breathe.


What is this thing you refer to as breathing? with all the swimming I do, my lungs have been replaced by gills. It's like fucking spongebob up in here. Old spongebob. Not the modern sh!t.


----------



## Mobius (Sep 30, 2016)

Hah, just tell them it's a speculative-fiction concept-art/creative-writing community. The fundamental ideas of this fandom are the same as any RPG game with character-creation mechanics.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I never had to hold back any bullying problems. I'm just not sure how to phrase it or what to say so they won't freak out.


Just state it like a hobby. Which it is.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I never had to hold back any bullying problems.  I'm just not sure how to phrase it or what to say so they won't freak out.
> 
> What is this thing you refer to as breathing? with all the swimming I do, my lungs have been replaced by gills. It's like fucking spongebob up in here. Old spongebob. Not the modern sh!t.


Don't just walk into the room & shout "I'm a furry!" & then leave. That leaves it to them to look into it & that's not where you want then to go with it (NSFW & the like). You're about to have your first adult conversation. If this is something you are serious about, then yes, they deserve to know what is in your head. It may take them a minute to wrap their head around it, but thats why you keep reinforcing the positive side. Keep reminding them that you are not into the Dark Side. (Our son hit puberty at 10, so we know all about teenage hormones.) Show them Kiba Wolf videos. He is great & does a really great job on his vids. Show them con videos, and not just furry cons. Look up MomoCon, DragonCon. Both in Atlanta. Hopefully that will help them realize that this is a good fandom. It's one of the few that (for the most part) is completely judgeless. Yes, there are some ervs & creeps, but there are ALOT of really good people here. And they just want to be accepted too.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 30, 2016)

Is your dad asking about it in an angry tone or a concerned/worried (in a good way) one? If it's concerned I would put money on it that he will accept what you have to say. Just tell him that it's a group of people with a shared interest that like to hang out and showcase their creativity, like with any other fandom. Telling him that they often raise awareness for things and donate would be a good thing to say, too.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Is your dad asking about it in an angry tone or a concerned/worried (in a good way) one? If it's concerned I would put money on it that he will accept what you have to say. Just tell him that it's a group of people with a shared interest that like to hang out and showcase their creativity, like with any other fandom. Telling him that they often raise awareness for things and donate would be a good thing to say, too.


I'm not really sure how to take his tone. He always sounds angry, but he rarely means it in that way. Although he is the kind of person who assumes the worst immediately (but then again, like father, like son.)


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 1, 2016)

This thread still going? Fuckin' hell.

Either decide between shutting up about it(because this shit's private in the first place) or tell your parents with the chance of them scolding the shit out of you and hating on you being a Furry.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> This thread still going? Fuckin' hell.
> 
> Either decide between shutting up about it(because this shit's private in the first place) or tell your parents with the chance of them scolding the shit out of you and hating on you being a Furry.


Come on Yakamura, no need to be like that. Sometimes people need advice and encouragement. We're all furries! We should stick together. And if somebody is in need, we should be there for them. If you had a problem and wanted to talk about it, how would you feel if someone said what you just said? Hmm?


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'm not really sure how to take his tone. He always sounds angry, but he rarely means it in that way. Although he is the kind of person who assumes the worst immediately (but then again, like father, like son.)


That's a parent for ya.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> This thread still going? Fuckin' hell.
> 
> Either decide between shutting up about it(because this shit's private in the first place) or tell your parents with the chance of them scolding the shit out of you and hating on you being a Furry.


I would assume that you don't have kids, at least not teenagers. But you should be young enough to remember what it's like to be one. And if you don't like the topic, then stay off the thread.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'm not really sure how to take his tone. He always sounds angry, but he rarely means it in that way. Although he is the kind of person who assumes the worst immediately (but then again, like father, like son.)


If he assumes the worst imediately, then stalling will only make it worse, to be honest. Like it or not, your best decision is to make one soon. I know you may not like it, but it's going to come up eventually, so you might as well be in control of the situation when it happens. Just stay calm, think of the advice the amazing people on this thread have given, and go for it. You act similarly to my mom and I, and we both overthink things to the point of being stressed out. My mom even takes anxiety medicine because of it. From experience, I can tell that you are doing the same. It's going to be fine. You got this!


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> If he assumes the worst imediately, then stalling will only make it worse, to be honest. Like it or not, your best decision is to make one soon. I know you may not like it, but it's going to come up eventually, so you might as well be in control of the situation when it happens. Just stay calm, think of the advice the amazing people on this thread have given, and go for it. You act similarly to my mom and I, and we both overthink things to the point of being stressed out. My mom even takes anxiety medicine because of it. From experience, I can tell that you are doing the same. It's going to be fine. You got this!


Seriously, at this point it's not even healthy. If and when you tell your parents, at least you will know how they feel one way or the other, right? You can't just keep stressing out about it, just get off your chest and tell them how you feel and all of your concerns. They will understand (or at the very least, accept it). I promise. If you don't believe anything I've said up to this point, at least believe this: a parent's love is unconditional. They brought you into this world! Even if they don't like what you're into, they will always love you, even if it feels like they don't.. Hell, they may even join the fandom. You never know.  

On a side note, if your parents love you now, what's a small hobby going to change? You're still the same person, and just because you like anthro animals, it doesn't mean you aren't the same person that they love and care about.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Even if they don't like what you're into, they will always love you, even if it feels like they don't.. Hell, they may even join the fandom. You never know.
> 
> On a side note, if your parents love you now, what's a small hobby going to change? You're still the same person, and just because you like anthro animals, it doesn't mean you aren't the same person that they love and care about.


But I don't want them to disapprove. I mean, my dad likes birds (crows, to be exact), and we have 3 cats, and my parents do like Disney's Robin Hood (and my dad and I do play TTR), but that doesn't exactly translate to approving of furries. Besides, if my parents were in it, it'd be a little awkward.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Don't just walk into the room & shout "I'm a furry!" & then leave.


what about on the internet like AQW?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 1, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> what about on the internet like AQW?


Yeah, no. Fuck no. It's between me and my parents. I'm not letting the obnoxious trolls I call half of my subscribers shit on the comments section.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Yeah, no. Fuck no. It's between me and my parents. I'm not letting the obnoxious trolls I call half of my subscribers shit on the comments section.


what do you mean 'my subscribers'?  you have youtube?


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But I don't want them to disapprove. I mean, my dad likes birds (crows, to be exact), and we have 3 cats, and my parents do like Disney's Robin Hood (and my dad and I do play TTR), but that doesn't exactly translate to approving of furries. Besides, if my parents were in it, it'd be a little awkward.


Honestly, there is no reason to disapprove of furries, aside from the ones like they showed in that stupid CSI episode, and those are rare. It's just an outlet for creativity for people who really like characters in the movie Zootopia, for instance. All you're really doing is creating your own character, and possibly even cosplaying as them. Nothing more, and nothing less. If you just tell them that, they have no reason to disapprove, you aren't even lying or keeping secrets in that case, since almost everything they have to worry about is just a misconception, and there's no point in telling them about something that's not true. If you talk about them raising awareness for things and donating (which they do a lot of), too, they would only have reasons to like furries.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Honestly, there is no reason to disapprove of furries, aside from the ones like they showed in that stupid CSI episode, and those are rare. It's just an outlet for creativity for people who really like characters in the movie Zootopia, for instance. All you're really doing is creating your own character, and possibly even cosplaying as them. Nothing more, and nothing less. If you just tell them that, they have no reason to disapprove, you aren't even lying or keeping secrets in that case, since almost everything they have to worry about is just a misconception, and there's no point in telling them about something that's not true. If you talk about them raising awareness for things and donating (which they do a lot of), too, they would only have reasons to like furries.


Think of it this way: say you were wanting to go to Comic Con, but your parents had no idea what it was. Would you tell them it's a place people meet up at to talk and/or dress up as their favorite characters? Or would you add: "some people create porn of said people and sometimes have sex in said costumes?" See? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 1, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> what do you mean 'my subscribers'?  you have youtube?


Yeh. I have one. I just did a Cool Cat Saves the Kids review for Bobsheaux's Guestsheaux segment. which one am I? I'll never tell! (god I would make a good sprite in Homestuck.)

But yeah, My parents are looking at Zootopia on netflix (I got it on DVD, tho, so I'm good.) It's almost like they subconciously know, but they don't want to ask me about it, and I'm scared to tell them about it first hand. I'm not su-wait. fuck. I'm repeating myself.


also they've known about Comic Con. How would they not know when we follow The Big Bang Theory?


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Yeh. I have one. I just did a Cool Cat Saves the Kids review for Bobsheaux's Guestsheaux segment. which one am I? I'll never tell! (god I would make a good sprite in Homestuck.)
> 
> But yeah, My parents are looking at Zootopia on netflix (I got it on DVD, tho, so I'm good.) It's almost like they subconciously know, but they don't want to ask me about it, and I'm scared to tell them about it first hand. I'm not su-wait. fuck. I'm repeating myself.
> 
> ...


err...


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> "Look, Sweetie! It's that guy you want to fuck you in the ass!"


no it isn't. its someone else...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 1, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> no it isn't. its someone else...


00ps....


----------



## Skylge (Oct 1, 2016)

You could tell them you love your folks loads, tell them you're pretty hesitant to tell them what is eating you, because you're afraid to loose some of you're parent's love for you. But it is consuming you and you wish to share with your parents something that is part of who you are and if they have any questions about it or thoughts, then ask them to share those with you, so you can answer them as best  as you can.

Take a deep breath (like bhutrflai said) and tell them...

No-one is is perfect and each and every individual, even parents and oldies, have to keep adjusting their life window of perspective , fed by life experience. It might take time to adjust.
So grant them time if they need it. This little sentence might help to bridge that vacuum (if there will be one) "if equal affection cannot be, let the loving one be me" (W.H Auden )

Long time ago I played RPG with friends that smoked pot. RPG was a total unknown area to my parents, and pot...well they heard about it and it wasn't all good (I don't smoke it).
So my dad asked me tons of questions about RPG... asked me for the books and went trough all those. Asked me about pot and I suggested he talked about it with one of my RPG companions, I knew too little about it to inform him well. So he completely interrogated him, until he was satisfied. The've seen us roleplaying with our buddies smoking. It was ok. My parents were strict but pretty logical.

The pot part might not be completely acceptable for this forum, but it is to indicate that good information is important for people to build a realistic picture of something they don't know anything about.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

I admit, i'd like to be able to confidently tell my friends and family about my true self...but I haven't and likely never will. My friends and family (except for two friends) likely think of me as asexual, a sarcastic jerk, and a smartass with a habit of being brutally honest when I shouldn't be, and lying when I should be brutally honest. They don't know i'm bisexual, that i'm a furry, or that I practice 4 different styles of martial arts with a couple other friends, and I for one have no intention of ever telling them as long as I can avoid it. Something about revealing my already well-known autistic self (i'm very blunt and open about that fact) as also being bisexual, a furry, and a couple other details many people would beat the crap out of me for, is a definite "that's why it is never going to be revealed" type reason. But that's simply because most of the people my age are massive jerks and far from accepting of others. Your parents sound nice and really accepting from what i've read, they would likely understand if you explained it to them in a way the others have been suggesting.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> What? He talked about it earlier. He has a sexual attraction to Nick. What do you mean wrong person?


...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> ...


not you, he's talking about pineapplez


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> not you, he's talking about pineapplez


Yup. Which is why it says I replied to him


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Yup. Which is why it says I replied to him


I know...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

My family is also very accepting and so are many of my friends, but my immediate family has a habit of posting everything to facebook or twitter...Which is why I refuse to tell them or anyone else I know IRL about it. I get enough flak about not wanting to participate in family events or gatherings because my asperger's makes it uncomfortable and really awkward, don't need more reasons for them to casually joke about me at family events. And don't even get me started on my grandparents who lack any sort of privacy filter whatsoever...


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> I know...


Ohhhh, sorry about that. Were you hinting that you want to fuck him? 'Cause I'm not sure what else you could mean. Btw he's still a kid so....


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

I...just...err....


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Ohhhh, sorry about that. Were you hinting that you want to fuck him? 'Cause I'm not sure what else you could mean. Btw he's still a kid so....


You didn't notice aaron is also only 14 did you? I mean when it comes to Nick, my personality and his are nearly identical...including the fact that an early experience with bullying completely changed our viewpoints and personalities. However unlike Nick, it's not possible for me to return to my former self, as I forgot who that person was a long time ago...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 1, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> err...


Basically, I'm kinda nervous that if I watch Zootopia with my parents, they'll figure out something's up (like they haven't already. I mean, I sweat profusely and have to take off my shirt when watching it. It's like if Equius ever saw My Little Pony.) really, at this point I'm trying to figure out how to word it so I don't fuck up.

Also I'd rather not have my ass penetrated.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> You didn't notice aaron is also only 14 did you? I mean when it comes to Nick, my personality and his are nearly identical...including the fact that an early experience with bullying completely changed our viewpoints and personalities. However unlike Nick, it's not possible for me to return to my former self, as I forgot who that person was a long time ago...


You should write a book (not kidding btw)


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Basically, I'm kinda nervous that if I watch Zootopia with my parents, they'll figure out something's up (like they haven't already. I mean, I sweat profusely and have to take off my shirt when watching it. It's like if Equius ever saw My Little Pony.) really, at this point I'm trying to figure out how to word it so I don't fuck up.


show them this?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 1, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> show them this?


I don't want them to see the porn. they won't approve if there's porn.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Basically, I'm kinda nervous that if I watch Zootopia with my parents, they'll figure out something's up (like they haven't already. I mean, I sweat profusely and have to take off my shirt when watching it. It's like if Equius ever saw My Little Pony.) really, at this point I'm trying to figure out how to word it so I don't fuck up.


Just say "I think if I were in this movie, I would be a bat" then you could ask what they would be and ta da, they made their own fursonas. Just explain how that's basically what being a furry is like, you just make your own character and talk to others who have done the same.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I don't want them to see the porn. they won't approve if there's porn.


ok..........


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Just say "I think if I were in this movie, I would be a bat" then you could ask what they would be and ta da, they made their own fursonas. Just explain how that's basically what being a furry is like, you just make your own character and talk to others who have done the same.


OBJECTION!

I wouldn't be a bat, dammit. It's a god damn Bat-eared motherfucking fox.

(insert triggered joke here)

But srsly tho.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> OBJECTION!
> 
> I wouldn't be a bat, dammit. It's a god damn Bat-eared motherfucking fox.
> 
> (insert triggered joke here)


Oh, damn. I just read your bio, etc and apparently the only word I saw was bat lol


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Oh, damn. I just read your bio, etc and apparently the only word I saw was bat lol


And bat-eared foxes look majestic af haha.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

lolz


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> You should write a book (not kidding btw)


Trust me, that would only make it worse...the stuff i've dealt with in my life...(only 23 years old) if I wrote it all down, nobody I know IRL would ever look at me the same...even those who were right alongside during all of it, have no idea what it was actually like for me...you know it's bad when by the time you're 13 you already had multiple plans to escape all of it...(you can guess when I mean by that, but here... i'm not going to explicitly state it or the exact number of plans I had)


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Trust me, that would only make it worse...the stuff i've dealt with in my life...(only 23 years old) if I wrote it all down, nobody I know IRL would ever look at me the same...even those who were right alongside during all of it, have no idea what it was actually like for me...you know it's bad when by the time you're 13 you already had multiple plans to escape all of it...(you can guess when I mean by that, but here... i'm not going to explicitly state it or the exact number of plans I had)


I mean you could do an auto-bio, but I was thinking more of a novel tbh.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Trust me, that would only make it worse...the stuff i've dealt with in my life...(only 23 years old) if I wrote it all down, nobody I know IRL would ever look at me the same...even those who were right alongside during all of it, have no idea what it was actually like for me...you know it's bad when by the time you're 13 you already had multiple plans to escape all of it...(you can guess when I mean by that, but here... i'm not going to explicitly state it or the exact number of plans I had)


But hey, you will always have The furries on your side


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Trust me, that would only make it worse...the stuff i've dealt with in my life...(only 23 years old) if I wrote it all down, nobody I know IRL would ever look at me the same...even those who were right alongside during all of it, have no idea what it was actually like for me...you know it's bad when by the time you're 13 you already had multiple plans to escape all of it...(you can guess when I mean by that, but here... i'm not going to explicitly state it or the exact number of plans I had)


I never go into a situation without at least 15 tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> I never go into a situation without at least 15 tricks up my sleeve.


not what i meant by "escape" aaron...


*Insert Clever Name said:


> I mean you could do an auto-bio, but I was thinking more of a novel tbh.


Novel, i already tried...started around the same time tbh, back in 6th grade. only ever got 6 pages written and haven't made any progress since...so I gave up. 11 years with no progress is more than clear sign it won't work out.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> not what i meant by "escape" aaron...


Sorry that you've had to go through that and still do, nobody should have to. People are dicks.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Trust me, that would only make it worse...the stuff i've dealt with in my life...(only 23 years old) if I wrote it all down, nobody I know IRL would ever look at me the same...even those who were right alongside during all of it, have no idea what it was actually like for me...you know it's bad when by the time you're 13 you already had multiple plans to escape all of it...(you can guess when I mean by that, but here... i'm not going to explicitly state it or the exact number of plans I had)





Abyssalrider said:


> not what i meant by "escape" aaron...


I know...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> But hey, you will always have The furries on your side


Still tho.  Back to the topic at hand. How should I phrase it?


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

any way you want?


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Still tho.  Back to the topic at hand. How should I phrase it?


How soon do we have to reply? Are you going to do it tonight, or? (thinking of how I would word it right now)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 1, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> any way you want?


No. I mean, like, in a way that won't get me looked down upon by my elders.

Also no. I'll try to do it by tomorrow or something. They're pretty worried about me.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Sorry that you've had to go through that and still do, nobody should have to. People are dicks.


not anymore, that ended in my freshman year, long story short: due to the years of bullying by that point, i was reacting to it, rather violently and aggressively to the point I was forced to transfer schools midway through 7th grade. rumors spread in my hometown's school district that I went to juvie. When i transferred back for Junior year to graduation, I encouraged and even helped spread these rumors, because it got them to leave me alone...that's when my personality began to change, as I maintained a fake one at school, to give others a reason to leave me alone...by the time i graduated, i'd already forgotten which personality was real and which was fake, so I kept the new one and decided "this is me now, anyone who doesn't like it can get over it"


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> not anymore, that ended in my freshman year, long story short: due to the years of bullying by that point, i was reacting to it, rather violently and aggressively to the point I transferred schools. rumors spread that i went to juvie, i encouraged and even helped spread these rumors, because It got them to leave me alone...that's when my personality began to change, as I maintained a fake one at school, to give others a reason to leave me alone...by the time i graduated, i'd already forgotten which personality was real and which was fake, so I kept the new one and decided "this is me now, anyone who doesn't like it can get over it"


wow.
sounds worse than me..


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Also no. I'll try to do it by tomorrow or something. They're pretty worried about me.


Do you have a basic idea on what you want to say, or do you still have no idea at all? We could help you get your response ready and give you some more advice and such.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Do you have a basic idea on what you want to say, or do you still have no idea at all? We could help you get your response ready and give you some more advice and such.


No, I don't really have any ideas on how to phrase it. I know the basic gist would be "Mom,  dad, I'm a furry, they're into anthro animals, that's why I like Zootopia so much, and you shouldn't worry about it." But I'm not sure how to phrase it so they don't worry (even though that's them probably being parents)


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> No, I don't really have any ideas on how to phrase it. I know the basic gist would be "Mom,  dad, I'm a furry, they're into anthro animals, that's why I like Zootopia so much, and you shouldn't worry about it." But I'm not sure how to phrase it so they don't worry (even though that's them probably being parents)


Instead of saying that they shouldn't worry about it, I would just say something along the lines of "I was just afraid to say because I wasn't sure how you'd take it or if you would think I'm weird and not accept me because of it. I guess I just made you even more worried by not saying, though." And then just explain that a fursona is just the character you make, and in your case, it's a bat-eared fox. If you decide to talk about Anthrocon, just say it's an event where people like you meet up to hang out and have fun, similarly to Comic Con. If fursuiting gets brought up, just explain how it's like a costume or a mascot of your character. If the... Other side.... Gets brought up, say that as long as there is a large group of people, some of them are bound to be into weird stuff and/or porn, and that it's not a reflection on everyone else in the group. I seriously wouldn't recommend you bringing up the fact that you are into it though. You are a teenage boy (I presume) and we all do or at least have looked at porn before, and your parents know that. What they don't need to know is that you look at the furry porn, they know you look at porn on occasion, but really, it's nobody's business what kind you look at. People are attracted to other things and that's ok. If it does get brought up, though just explain that it's not why you are a furry or what Anthrocon is about. You just happen to like that kind of porn. 

That about does it, I think. You could bring up that many furries like to make art, dance, etc. if you feel like it. Also, be sure to include the fact that they often raise awareness and donate. I really think that will help your case and show that they are not bad people.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> If you decide to talk about Anthrocon, just say it's an event where people like you meet up to hang out and have fun, similarly to Comic Con.


I was thinking more along the lines of Midwest Furfest (My dad's mentioned taking me down to Chicago, and it's in Illinois this year, so why not?), but eh. Seems pretty good.

Now all I need to do is work up the courage.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Instead of saying that they shouldn't worry about it, I would just say something along the lines of "I was just afraid to say because I wasn't sure how you'd take it or if you would think I'm weird and not accept me because of it. I guess I just made you even more worried by not saying, though." And then just explain that a fursona is just the character you make, and in your case, it's a bat-eared fox. If you decide to talk about Anthrocon, just say it's an event where people like you meet up to hang out and have fun, similarly to Comic Con. If fursuiting gets brought up, just explain how it's like a costume or a mascot of your character. If the... Other side.... Gets brought up, say that as long as there is a large group of people, some of them are bound to be into weird stuff and/or porn, and that it's not a reflection on everyone else in the group. I seriously wouldn't recommend you bringing up the fact that you are into it though. You are a teenage boy (I presume) and we all do or at least have looked at porn before, and your parents know that. What they don't need to know is that you look at the furry porn, they know you look at porn on occasion, but really, it's nobody's business what kind you look at. People are attracted to other things and that's ok. If it does get brought up, though just explain that it's not why you are a furry or what Anthrocon is about. You just happen to like that kind of porn.
> 
> That about does it, I think. You could bring up that many furries like to make art, dance, etc. if you feel like it. Also, be sure to include the fact that they often raise awareness and donate. I really think that will help your case and show that they are not bad people.


Oh, also bring up the great community and how everyone is accepting of others and like to help each other out and that they are like a second family to you, again showing that we are not bad people.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 1, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Oh, also bring up the great community and how everyone is accepting of others and like to help each other out and that they are like a second family to you, again showing that we are not bad people.


I'm also not sure about the whole second family part. That might worry my parents if I say that about a group I met online.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Midwest Furfest (My dad's mentioned taking me down to Chicago, and it's in Illinois this year, so why not?), but eh. Seems pretty good.
> 
> Now all I need to do is work up the courage.


guessing by "down to chicago" you live in southeast Wisconsin? (I'm a Wisconsonite myself)


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Midwest Furfest (My dad's mentioned taking me down to Chicago, and it's in Illinois this year, so why not?), but eh. Seems pretty good.
> 
> Now all I need to do is work up the courage.


Yeah. Remember that it's only as big of a deal as you make it. You have no reason to be afraid about telling them, and you'll be glad when it is finally over with.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 1, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'm also not sure about the whole second family part. That might worry my parents if I say that about a group I met online.


True enough, I guess. All you really need to say is that we are nicer than Canadians


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> guessing by "down to chicago" you live in southeast Wisconsin? (I'm a Wisconsonite myself)


Nah, but I am a big fan of the Green Bay Packers.


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Oct 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Yes, I know there's a sticky about this topic. Yes, I read it. Yes, I did leave a comment on that thread. But I feel as though I must restate this topic with more details.
> 
> See, a while back, my parents caught me looking at mild furry porn. As a result, I stayed away from the fandom until my best friend (who is also a furry) piqued my interest in it again. However, it was only until a few months ago that I actually decided I was a furry, having learned enough to know that this whole thing is a rather cool fandom. While I was fine with keeping it a secret at first, I've found that it's lead to unpleasantries in my personal life, with my parents thinking I'm shying away from them due to constantly closing things related to the fandom (drawings I make, web pages talking about furries, etc. Currently, only two of my real life friends know: the one I mentioned earlier, and another that's rather neutral about it. However, I'm worried that my parents will disapprove of it due to said incident. Also I suck at trying to educate people about fandoms that are basically the toilet paper of the internet. Hell, I haven't even told my therapist about it out of fear thay they'll say that this is a problem. And keeping secrets about myself isn't my forté, and it only leads to me feeling bad about myself due to the fact that I have to keep this stuff private. I'm just honest-to-god scared right now.


I am having trouble telling my Parents as well I means my sisters know as long as 3 friends who I had to explain what furry mean't to. But I think it best not to tell and one day get a fursuit and show them then.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 2, 2016)

Foxtrot0806 said:


> I am having trouble telling my Parents as well I means my sisters know as long as 3 friends who I had to explain what furry mean't to. But I think it best not to tell and one day get a fursuit and show them then.


I'm not sure I'll ever make enough money for one. 

Nor do I want one.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'll try to do it by tomorrow or something. They're pretty worried about me.


Still think you're going to? How are you feeling about it? The anticipation is killing me! (Not trying to pressure you into it if you aren't ready, it's perfectly fine if you aren't)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 2, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Still think you're going to? How are you feeling about it? The anticipation is killing me! (Not trying to pressure you into it if you aren't ready, it's perfectly fine if you aren't)


I'm still not sure. Just a little nervous. I also haven't rehearsed anything or made a script......(I've been listening to The Baby Is You for the past hour)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 2, 2016)

I mean, I guess it's because I haven't properly figured out the wording. I'm used to preparing what I say before I say it. Any advice on what words I should use?


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I mean, I guess it's because I haven't properly figured out the wording. I'm used to preparing what I say before I say it. Any advice on what words I should use?


I will tell you if I think of anything else, but really all there is to be said has been said, and it's ultimately your decision. Feel free to keep asking me questions, though. I will check back every few minutes hopefully.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 2, 2016)

I found some advice that I think would work well. Instead of saying "I'm a furry" say "I'm a furry fan". When people don't know what a furry is, and especially if they assume the worst and are concerned for you (as in your case), saying that you are a furry makes it seem like a bad thing and/or something that is wierd. Saying that you are a furry fan, however, would make it seem at least a little more normal. Everyone is a fan of something, you just happen to be a fan of things related to anthro-animals, such as the art, etc.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 2, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> I found some advice that I think would work well. Instead of saying "I'm a furry" say "I'm a furry fan". When people don't know what a furry is, and especially if they assume the worst and are concerned for you (as in your case), saying that you are a furry makes it seem like a bad thing and/or something that is wierd. Saying that you are a furry fan, however, would make it seem at least a little more normal. Everyone is a fan of something, you just happen to be a fan of things related to anthro-animals, such as the art, etc.


Really, being a furry is a normal thing, it's just like being a part of any other group. You hang out and have fun. That's all there is to it. Just like with any other group, though, there are some less desirable parts. Just because some furries like that, it doesn't mean that they are any more different than some guy that likes a certain kind of porn/strange activity. All groups have those people, but that's not what the fandom is about, even if it's what we are most known for. Again, it's just about your appreciation of anthros, and the activities related to it.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I mean, I guess it's because I haven't properly figured out the wording. I'm used to preparing what I say before I say it. Any advice on what words I should use?


Btw, it would be nice if you posted a heads-up before you tell your parents, just so we can give any last minute advice/help reassure you and know that you saw our posts.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 2, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Btw, it would be nice if you posted a heads-up before you tell your parents, just so we can give any last minute advice/help reassure you and know that you saw our posts.


Ironically, I tried to signal that they should turn Zootopia on (I noticed that it was on Netflix), and I would have told them halfway through, but they didn't understand and put on Supergirl (it's the episode with The Flash in it, and it keeps getting better, so lose-win, I guess.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Ironically, I tried to signal that they should turn Zootopia on (I noticed that it was on Netflix), and I would have told them halfway through, but they didn't understand and put on Supergirl (it's the episode with The Flash in it, and it keeps getting better, so lose-win, I guess.)


Maybe they picked up the fact that what you want to discuss with them somehow involves Zooptopia? Parents are rarely ignorant enough to not notice the clues or hints, if your reaction to seeing Nick is as strong as your previous posts seem to imply...(maybe your a bit more attracted to him than you want to admit, if you start sweating that much where you have to take your shirt off...)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Maybe they picked up the fact that what you want to discuss with them somehow involves Zooptopia? Parents are rarely ignorant enough to not notice the clues or hints, if your reaction to seeing Nick is as strong as your previous posts seem to imply...(maybe you're a bit more attracted to him than you want to admit, if you start sweating that much where you have to take your shirt off...)


The sweating's more or less through the entire movie.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> The sweating's more or less through the entire movie.


It's ok. You can't possibly be the only one.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> The sweating's more or less through the entire movie.


That would make it incredibly hard to not notice, or to ignore if they did notice. I'd say the sooner you make your decision, the easier it's going to be. Especially if it is in fact that obvious of a physical reaction.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2016)

Did you tell your parents, did they disown you?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

You guys are really showing the positivity here...lol


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 4, 2016)

Haven't told them, and I've got therapy in an hour. I don't exactly have the best schedule for admitting it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Haven't told them, and I've got therapy in an hour. I don't exactly have the best schedule for admitting it.


Don't rush it. Take your time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I would worry more about explaining what does that horse cock from bad dragon is doing under your bed


Oops! Wait...what??


----------



## Zipline (Oct 4, 2016)

Make a info sandwich out of it. 
Ex: Mom, I hit someone/ something on the way home from school.
Also sometimes I dress like an animal 
Love you, bye!
See, 2 lies and a truth.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Make a info sandwich out of it.
> Ex: Mom, I hit someone/ something on the way home from school.
> Also sometimes I dress like an animal
> Love you, bye!
> See, 2 lies and a truth.


it's supposed to be two truths and a lie...


----------



## Zipline (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> it's supposed to be two truths and a lie...


Fine, qofgkeanrglrwmbs;lnfqgrw;bfmlqngrbskn;gwrhmbsd klfqegwd

Mom you are a lesbian dog rapist 
I bring home bones I find in the woods 
I want you to treat me like a dog. 

There, happy? 
Trust me, use the sandwich! They will be koolaid with furries then. just give them something else to be hot and bothered by.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Look, just run in the room, let it all come out in a short breathless burst, then go hide in your room. Let them mull over what you just said, then they can come talk to you about it. Just be honest.


----------



## Storok (Oct 4, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Furries love to fulfill their kinky fantasies


tell your parents about this somnium guy on the fa forums and they will instantly accept you being a furry because of all your kinks


----------



## Storok (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> How about you don't give any more advice to minors, somnium...


he dropped better ones haha


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

still not as bad as his responses to a thread for someone's request to acknowledge the fact that they were 13 years old...


----------



## Storok (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> still not as bad as his responses to a thread for someone's request to acknowledge the fact that they were 13 years old...


... Yeah that's pretty bad mate but sadly what he just wrote is not to far off of what we call truth


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

that quote was intended to refer to the above post (the one about bad dragon) at the top of the page...pineapplez is like what 14 or 15? He seriously needs to to contain that dirty mind of his when replying to minors...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> that quote was intended to refer to the above post (the one about bad dragon) at the top of the page...pineapplez is like what 14 or 15? He seriously needs to to contain that dirty mind of his when replying to minors...


How old is Somnium? Do any of us know? He could be 12 for all we know. But if he is older he should watch what he says to minors.


----------



## Storok (Oct 4, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How old is Somnium? Do any of us know? He could be 12 for all we know. But if he is older he should watch what he says to minors.


as for his knowledge about steroid usage I guess he's around 17-23


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Storok said:


> as for his knowledge about steroid usage I guess he's around 17-23


Hmmm. Steroids? I haven't seen thise post. But I am kinda new here.


----------



## Storok (Oct 4, 2016)

Somnium said:


> oh I'm in the spotlight!
> 
> I didn't know he's that young though! Anyway it's pretty normal for minors to play with themselves


@Somnium sometimes I just don't know if I should laugh or cry but considering that this is so sad I have to laugh believing that you are joking


----------



## Storok (Oct 4, 2016)

Somnium said:


> what's so sad?


This!


Somnium said:


> I know but it's very dumb they can't buy silicon sculptures and are stuck with using dangerous, dirty household items or food, including raw meat sausages with butter. That shit ain't clean!
> Ahh I still remember those Christmas decorations in the ass and my dick stuck in a shampoo bottle. Good times


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

@Somnium I am waiting for the day you say the wrong thing, and a mod finally decides you went too far...


----------



## Storok (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> @Somnium I am waiting for the day you say the wrong thing, and a mod finally decides you went too far...


he goes way too far already talking about... You know things that are just totally inappropriate even for adults... I means no one wants to know about his wierd incidents


----------



## Storok (Oct 4, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Don't you even think about that! You guys are my only friends, I would die if I couldn't speak with you anymore!


do you say that there is a final solution for the problem?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Don't you even think about that! You guys are my only friends, I would die if I couldn't speak with you anymore!


<not your friend, don't even want to have ever seen any of your posts on this forum...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Guys, maybe you should take it somewhere else. If this kids parents were to see this..........And Somnium, you really should tone it down just a little. People in the US aren't as ........liberated as elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Storok (Oct 4, 2016)

Somnium said:


> omg stop guys! That's hurting me!


sorry but your posts hurt too


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

Storok said:


> sorry but your posts hurt too


that's putting it mildly...



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Guys, maybe you should take it somewhere else. If this kids parents were to see this..........And Somnium, you really should tone it down just a little. People in the US aren't as ........liberated as elsewhere in the world.


my point exactly....if they aren't disgusted with the fandom, they certainly might be after reading somnium's posts


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> that's putting it mildly...


They are very......suggestive, aren't they?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They are very......suggestive, aren't they?


you didn't see that thread Swooz made back in the beginning of August about acknowledging his being a minor before it was deleted...omg that thread became a train-wreck faster than a bullet-train being hit by the hulk...


----------



## Somnium (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> my point exactly....if they aren't disgusted with the fandom, they certainly might be after reading somnium's posts



Why would they read my post? Wait are you saying the OP was planning to show this thread to their parents!?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Why would they read my post? Wait are you saying the OP was planning to show this thread to their parents!?


Maybe.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Why would they read my post? Wait are you saying the OP was planning to show this thread to their parents!?


if he was he certainly won't now....


----------



## Somnium (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh damn I'm gonna delete all my perverted posts then! You guys better delete all your responses too!

Done!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Oh damn I'm gonna delete all my perverted posts then! You guys better delete all your responses too!
> 
> Done!


There is a time and place, just make sure IT IS the time and place.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Oh damn I'm gonna delete all my perverted posts then! You guys better delete all your responses too!
> 
> Done!


might want to backtrack through the entire thread for that one...
edit: I see that you did, good on you.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 4, 2016)

Ok guys, that's enough. Move this conversation somewhere else. This thread is about um_pinapplez telling his parents that he's a furry, and it should stay that way.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 4, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Ok guys, that's enough. Move this conversation somewhere else. This thread is about um_pinapplez telling his parents that he's a furry, and it should stay that way.


Ah, speaking of that, my dad's in a really bad mood tonight, so he probably wouldn't take the news very well.

God, this wait is already making me more stressed than I was beforehand.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 4, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Ah, speaking of that, my dad's in a really bad mood tonight, so he probably wouldn't take the news very well.
> 
> God, this wait is already making me more stressed than I was beforehand.


Yeah. I hate that feeling. Don't feel like you have to rush into telling them, you'll know when the time is right, and I'm assuming now isn't that time (unless you think it is).


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

Mother's are usually more understanding when it comes to explaining things like this (things that many don't usually want to try understanding or accepting), if you need to try telling her first, then have her help explain it to your father. But don't tell them until you're ready and you think the time is right, this is your life and you don't need to follow any advice given here. Only you will know when it's the right time for you to tell them, if that time ever comes. I'm sure we can come up with a list of people they can PM on the forums if they'd like additional info or more detailed explanations once you do tell them. I for one would be more than happy to do so if it would be of help, and i'm sure several others here would also volunteer.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 4, 2016)

I really wanna tell them this week, but when I try to tell them that I wanna watch Zootopia, I get kinda flustered and state that we're not gonna have enough time to watch it. Really sucks when you're supposed to go to bed at 9:30 on a school night. And this week's just going to keep getting longer and longer.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 4, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Really sucks when you are supposed to go to bed at 9:30 on a school night


If you can handle the wait, do you think Saturday (or maybe even Sunday) would work? If not, you might have no other choice than to just straight up tell them, unless you get to eventually watch Zootipia.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Haven't told them, and I've got therapy in an hour. I don't exactly have the best schedule for admitting it.


Wait, you go to therapy because you like anthropomorphic animals? Are your parents religious?


um_pineapplez said:


> when I try to tell them that I wanna watch Zootopia, I get kinda flustered.


Oh, so do I!


Spoiler









Oh murr.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 4, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> If you can handle the wait, do you think Saturday (or maybe even Sunday) would work? If not, you might have no other choice than to just straight up tell them, unless you get to eventually watch Zootipia.


If you have to tell them directly, it might be a little more difficult to explain, and you may get more nervous, but overall it shouldn't make too much of a difference and I'm sure they would understand either way.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 4, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wait, you go to therapy because you like anthropomorphic animals? Are your parents religious?
> 
> Oh, so do I!
> 
> ...


His parents are religious, and at least mildly homophobic (from what he's said). I'm not sure about the therapy, though. You'll have to see what he says, if he even decides to say so.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 4, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> His parents are religious, and at least mildly homophobic (from what he's said). I'm not sure about the therapy, though. You'll have to see what he says, if he even decides to say so.


Dad's a bit Christian, a bit Wiccan. Mom was raised in a mostly Christian family. Mom's perfectly fine with gays, dad's fine with them as long as they aren't SJWs. And I was in therapy for more things that aren't a furry.


Mr. Fox said:


> Wait, you go to therapy because you like anthropomorphic animals? Are your parents religious?
> 
> Oh, so do I!
> 
> ...


Wrong main character, dumbass.





(Ironic murr is ironic)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh so you have a boner for Nick? How strange...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh so you have a boner for Nick? How strange...


Not as bad as some of the things that give weirdos boners. That is for goddang sure!


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 4, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Dad's a bit Christian, a bit Wiccan.


Sounds like your family is quite diverse. If anything, I would guess they would, at the very least, accept you being Otherkin (which I don't presume you are?). Anyways, from that bit of information, it would seem that they are ok with people that share different views, and would most likely be ok with you being a furry (but then again, I don't know).


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not as bad as some of the things that give weirdos boners. That is for goddang sure!


Oh of course, but it's strange since most of the Zootopia erotic fan art I see mostly has Judy Hops in suggestive positions. Nick seems to be more of an afterthought if anything...


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 4, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh of course, but it's strange since most of the Zootopia erotic fan art I see mostly has Judy Hops in suggestive positions. Nick seems to be more of an afterthought if anything...


Apparently you haven't done too much looking lol


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

Being attracted to Nick isn't that strange...I mean if I didn't see so much of myself in him (personality, backstory, and some physical characteristics like eye color), i'd probably be attracted to him as well.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Apparently you haven't done too much looking lol


Well I haven't really delved into it since that sort of thing doesn't interest me, but it's what I've seen thus far...

Uninteresting fact: the rabbit is more of a sex symbol in the fandom than the fox.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 4, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Uninteresting fact: the rabbit is more of a sex symbol in the fandom than the fox.


Depends on who you ask, but I personally have to agree.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well I haven't really delved into it since that sort of thing doesn't interest me, but it's what I've seen thus far...
> 
> Uninteresting fact: the rabbit is more of a sex symbol in the fandom than the fox.


that's because rabbits reproduce like the world ends tomorrow...they actually reference that in a joke during the movie (the math segment where Judy is threatening Nick with arresting him for tax evasion, and she says "though I could be wrong, i mean..I am just a dumb bunny, but we are good at multiplying.")


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> that's because rabbits reproduce like the world ends tomorrow...they actually reference that in a joke during the movie (the math segment where Judy is threatening Nick with arresting him for tax evasion, and she says "though I could be wrong, i mean..I am just a dumb bunny, but we are good at multiplying.")


Yeah I've seen the movie, that bit killed me...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Depends on who you ask, but I personally have to agree.


According to this guy, it's statistical fact.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 5, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Sounds like your family is quite diverse. If anything, I would guess they would, at the very least, accept you being Otherkin (which I don't presume you are?).


Lemme look in the mirror for a sec......nope. definitely not a fox. Where would you get that I'm an otherkin?


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 5, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Lemme look in the mirror for a sec......nope. definitely not a fox. Where would you get that I'm an otherkin?


"Which I don't presume you are"

I was saying that they would most likely accept you for being something that is even more controversial than a furry, so accepting you for being a furry (which is more of a hobby) shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 5, 2016)

Guys, I think it's time to send a rescue mission for um_pineapples. Lol

He hasn't even been on since 5:45AM
(Not an issue, I understand that you actually have a life )


----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 5, 2016)

To be honest I wouldn't overthink it. I can't speak as if I know your parents, because I don't, but I'm pretty sure they'd rather have you being honest with them than sneaking off doing something that they may be suspicious of. If it's something that you personally feel that you can enjoy and be a part of, than by all means it's something you shouldn't feel guilty over. 

If I had a dollar for every time I should have spoke to my parents about crap growing up, I'd have enough for a suit (pretty sure).


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 5, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Guys, I think it's time to send a rescue mission for um_pineapples. Lol
> 
> He hasn't even been on since 5:45AM
> (Not an issue, I understand that you actually have a life )


Seriously, though, it's getting a little suspicious. I've formed a conspiracy theory that states that he was abducted by alien chickens, and was eventually knighted as The Lizard King, who, at this point in time, remains disguised as Donald Trump.

More realistically, though, he had better things to do.


----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 5, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Seriously, though, it's getting a little suspicious. I've formed a conspiracy theory that states that he was abducted by alien chickens, and was eventually knighted as The Lizard King, who, at this point in time, remains disguised as Donald Trump.
> 
> That, or he told his parents and was grounded. More realistically, though, he had better things to do.



Lol, let's hope he didn't get grounded. Tbh shaming your kids for silly things isn't the way to go about things (imo). I'd rather safely watch them from a distance, and trust that I raised my kid right.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 5, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Seriously, though, it's getting a little suspicious. I've formed a conspiracy theory that states that he was abducted by alien chickens, and was eventually knighted as The Lizard King, who, at this point in time, remains disguised as Donald Trump.
> 
> That, or he told his parents and was grounded. More realistically, though, he had better things to do.


guys, guys. I'm not dead, and I'm certainly not Trump. I have a better hairdo. My rat tail remains a god among them.

But no. Still haven't told them, and I just got back from a swim meet, so I don't exactly have time to watch Zootopia. Weekend's coming faster than I predicted, so it shouldn't actually be a problem.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 5, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I have a better hairdo. My rat tail remains a god among them


Do you really have a rat tail? (Not hating if you do, just threw me off guard)


um_pineapplez said:


> But no. Still haven't told them, and I just got back from a swim meet, so I don't exactly have time to watch Zootopia. Weekend's coming faster than I predicted, so it shouldn't actually be a problem.


At least you aren't as stressed about it now (or at least seem less stressed). It'll be over with before you know it.


----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 5, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> guys, guys. I'm not dead, and I'm certainly not Trump. I have a better hairdo. My rat tail remains a god among them.
> 
> But no. Still haven't told them, and I just got back from a swim meet, so I don't exactly have time to watch Zootopia. Weekend's coming faster than I predicted, so it shouldn't actually be a problem.




Just be natural about it when you do tell them. I went through a similar issue with my old foster mom. Super religious, but a very nice person. It was something out of this world for her to understand, but she didn't shut me down and tried working through it. 

As long as you don't make it weird, I think you'll live.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 5, 2016)

Kiwaru said:


> Just be natural about it when you do tell them. I went through a similar issue with my old foster mom. Super religious, but a very nice person. It was something out of this world for her to understand, but she didn't shut me down and tried working through it.
> 
> As long as you don't make it weird, I think you'll live.


How am I supposed to not make it weird? I'm not a good speaker. Every conversation I have that's about a topic I'm uncomfortable talking about is like listening to a fandom depiction of Tavros Nitram. Commas everywhere.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 5, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> How am I supposed to not make it weird? I'm not a good speaker. Every conversation I have that's about a topic I'm uncomfortable talking about is like listening to a fandom depiction of Tavros Nitram. Commas everywhere.


Being calm (or at least not panicked) is the main thing. I wouldn't expect anyone to be able to come out as a furry and make it seem natural. If you were able to do that, I would almost feel even more worried. Oh, and about your pauses: I have that issue, too, except I also have an over explaining/side note problem, if you couldn't tell by my frequent use of parenthesis and commas.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 5, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Being calm (or at least not panicked) is the main thing. I wouldn't expect anyone to be able to come out as a furry and make it seem natural. If you were able to do that, I would almost feel even more worried. Oh, and about your pauses: I have that issue, too, except I also have an over explaining/side note problem, if you couldn't tell by my frequent use of parenthesis and commas.


Oh, just remembered about your anxiety issue, too. It shouldn't be much of a problem if you are a panicked, though, especially considering the fact that they already know about your anxiety. And you should be fine at any rate. I really think your parents will accept you.


----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 5, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> How am I supposed to not make it weird? I'm not a good speaker. Every conversation I have that's about a topic I'm uncomfortable talking about is like listening to a fandom depiction of Tavros Nitram. Commas everywhere.



But why are you uncomfortable talking about it? If you know that the majority of the fandom is not the way it has been painted in the media than you should not have any issues explaining that. 

Most people get into the fandom because they enjoy the character art. If you enjoyed Zootopia enough to decide you were a furry, then you need to paint a Zootopia like world for the furry community so that your parents can better understand it. You need to share what you are comfortable sharing and not stress the "interesting" sides of our community. A parents biggest concern is typically with their child's safety, so make them feel like you are safe looking at this art etc...

Might not even be bad to show them some of your favorite artists (please make sure you have SFW turned on or that they are a clean artist- no one wants to talk about porn with their parents) so that they can have a feel for what you are interested in.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

swim meet huh, what's your best stroke? mine was butterfly.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> swim meet huh, what's your best stroke? mine was butterfly.


Breaststroke. Got my varsity for the 100 yard.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 7, 2016)

Kiwaru said:


> But why are you uncomfortable talking about it? If you know that the majority of the fandom is not the way it has been painted in the media than you should not have any issues explaining that.
> 
> Most people get into the fandom because they enjoy the character art. If you enjoyed Zootopia enough to decide you were a furry, then you need to paint a Zootopia like world for the furry community so that your parents can better understand it. You need to share what you are comfortable sharing and not stress the "interesting" sides of our community. A parents biggest concern is typically with their child's safety, so make them feel like you are safe looking at this art etc...
> 
> Might not even be bad to show them some of your favorite artists (please make sure you have SFW turned on or that they are a clean artist- no one wants to talk about porn with their parents) so that they can have a feel for what you are interested in.



That's the problem. I don't feel all that comfortable sharing it, but I know I have to if I want my parents to stop worrying. (also I'm trying to get motivated to work on my Halloween review. I just don't feel like it for some reason, even though I should want to. Probably school.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

well, when you do choose to explain it to your parents. good luck, and hope you don't feel too nervous about it.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 8, 2016)

Like, seriously. I need answers NOW. Now is the perfect time, and I'm just sitting here nervous as fuck. It's fucking god damn impossible to work up the nerve to do major life decisions when you're me. Like, now. I need to be not nervous.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

calm yourself, breathe, and don't think about what you're going to say. Just think about every good thing you've found in the fandom and talk about that, mentioning that you're part of it if they ask. If they don't ask, then mention it afterwards anyway while watching Zootopia or something.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> calm yourself, breathe, and don't think about what you're going to say. Just think about every good thing you've found in the fandom and talk about that, mentioning that you're part of it if they ask. If they don't ask, then mention it afterwards anyway while watching Zootopia or something.


If now is the perfect time, just go up and show them a cool piece of furry art. Hell, show them the one of your fursona if you want. Don't think about it, just act like they are one of your good friends. Trust me, it will be a lot easier if you just go for it and stop overthinking. I know, I know, easier said than done. But, if not now, then when?


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> If now is the perfect time, just go up and show them a cool piece of furry art. Hell, show them the one of your fursona if you want. Don't think about it, just act like they are one of your good friends. Trust me, it will be a lot easier if you just go for it and stop overthinking. I know, I know, easier said than done. But, if not now, then when?


You have the support of all of us, and if we could physically help you, we would. But right now, the best we can do is this. If you want, you could direct them to one of us on the forum for questions. I would be more than happy to help.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh, and don't try planning how you think the conversation will go. Conversations never go according to a script planned by one side of it, if you expect it to, then you'll be even more nervous when it doesn't Just casually talk about it, ignoring whatever thoughts you might have about their potential responses.


*Insert Clever Name said:


> You have the support of all of us, and if we could physically help you, we would. But right now, the best we can do is this. If you want, you could direct them to one of us on the forum for questions. I would be more than happy to help.


I would be more than happy to help as well. If it helps i'm probably one of the geographically closest members on the forums that are posting here. So if you ever find yourself in Janesville or Lake Geneva, I might be able to help out in reality.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 8, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> If now is the perfect time, just go up and show them a cool piece of furry art. Hell, show them the one of your fursona if you want. Don't think about it, just act like they are one of your good friends. Trust me, it will be a lot easier if you just go for it and stop overthinking. I know, I know, easier said than done. But, if not now, then when?


What good art of my fursona? I can't draw for shit and I get all embarrassed when people try to look at my drawings. (okay, I can do pretty good homestuck characters, but aside from that, I suck at anthros. Although would toriel be considered an anthro?)


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> What good art of my fursona? I can't draw for shit and I get all embarrassed when people try to look at my drawings. (okay, I can do pretty good homestuck characters, but aside from that, I suck at anthros. Although would toriel be considered an anthro?)


I meant your profile pic


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> I meant your profile pic


Toriel? Sure?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 8, 2016)

And now they're going to bed, so I missed my chance again.


FUCKING- (sound of furniture slamming) I SPENT ONE FUCKING WEEK BUILDING UP THE COURAGE!!!!


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> And now they're going to bed, so I missed my chance again.
> 
> 
> FUCKING- (sound of furniture slamming)


Damn. Tomorrow for sure. *Cue SpongeBob music


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Damn. Tomorrow for sure. *Cue SpongeBob music


But really, you'll have another chance. Just don't stress out about it and hang in there.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 8, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Damn. Tomorrow for sure. *Cue SpongeBob music


But I don't HAVE tomorrow!!! We only watch movies at night, and i have to be in bed by 9 because school!


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But I don't HAVE tomorrow!!! We only watch movies at night, and i have to be in bed by 9 because school!


What's different about tomorrow from today? If you can't watch Zootopia, you still have the option of showing them art, like you were going to today.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

pineappz, being a furry is only as awkward as you choose to make it. while I personally believe optimism is over-rated, I have no reason not to believe everything will work out. Take this time to plan the subjects within the fandom you want to inform them about, plan what you will say to start the conversation about said topics, but don't plan around what they _might_ say. (it will never go according to the plan) Might not seem like it, but I think this extra time might actually be a good thing.



*Insert Clever Name said:


> What's different about tomorrow from today? If you can't watch Zootopia, you still have the option of showing them art, like you were going to today.


tomorrow is a school night, because it's Sunday.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> pineappz, being a furry is only as awkward as you choose to make it. while I personally believe optimism is over-rated, I have no reason not to believe everything will work out. Take this time to plan the subjects within the fandom you want to inform them about, plan what you will say to start the conversation about said topics, but don't plan around what they _might_ say. (it will never go according to the plan) Might not seem like it, but I think this extra time might actually be a good thing.
> 
> 
> tomorrow is a school night, because it's Sunday.


But I don't wanna wait another week! I wanna tell them nowwww!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> And now they're going to bed, so I missed my chance again.
> 
> 
> FUCKING- (sound of furniture slamming) I SPENT ONE FUCKING WEEK BUILDING UP THE COURAGE!!!!


Hey buddy! There's always tomorrow.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But I don't wanna wait another week! I wanna tell them nowwww!


Patience young one. (a virtue I don't have time for lol, but still...now I feel like a Jedi saying that.)


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> pineappz, being a furry is only as awkward as you choose to make it. while I personally believe optimism is over-rated, I have no reason not to believe everything will work out. Take this time to plan the subjects within the fandom you want to inform them about, plan what you will say to start the conversation about said topics, but don't plan around what they _might_ say. (it will never go according to the plan) Might not seem like it, but I think this extra time might actually be a good thing.
> 
> 
> tomorrow is a school night, because it's Sunday.


Still, he was going to show them today (before 9) and there wasn't a chance for watching Zootopia, so it should be about the same situation, right?


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I wanna tell them nowwww!


Patience is a virtue.
I know you're really stoked and anxious about showing your family your hobby/interest, but seriously you got a looong time and a lotta more opportunities to tell them


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 8, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Patience is a virtue.
> I know you're really stoked and anxious about showing your family your hobby/interest, but seriously you got a looong time and a lotta more opportunities to tell them


I've waited two months! I'M FEELING LESS STABLE. (That was a joke, btw.)
 Also what opportunities? I get one per week.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Patience is a virtue.


(patience is a virtue, it's also one I don't have time for...lol)
but seriously...it'll work itself out. Trust yourself, you already know what you want to say, and what subjects you want to inform them about.


*Insert Clever Name said:


> Still, he was going to show them today (before 9) and there wasn't a chance for watching Zootopia, so it should be about the same situation, right?


if he has to be in bed by 9, that means at least an hour before that is the deadline.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> tomorrow is a school night, because it's Sunday.


Today is Saturday, btw.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Today is Saturday, btw.


i was referring to tomorrow.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> i was referring to tomorrow.


Yup. My brain is out of whack today. Sorry for the questions (I'm feeling like I'm just not getting it), but why would the deadline be an hour before? Even then, sometime after dinner should be good, I would imagine. (Then again, he has a busy schedule.)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 8, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Yup. My brain is out of whack today. Sorry for the questions (I'm feeling like I'm just not getting it), but why would the deadline be an hour before? Even then, sometime after dinner should be good, I would imagine. (Then again, he has a busy schedule.)


Can't do dinner because I wanted to do it while watching zootoopia, and I will not watch that movie in multiple sittings. it has to be all in one fucking go. If anyone gets up, I will MAKE THEM SIT DOWN. Not even to use the fucking bathroom.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Can't do dinner because I wanted to do it while watching zootoopia, and I will not watch that movie in multiple sittings. it has to be all in one fucking go. If anyone gets up, I will MAKE THEM SIT DOWN. Not even to use the fucking bathroom.


But you weren't going to watch Zootopia tonight, but still wanted to tell them? I DON'T UNDERSTAND **Cries uncontrollably


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

I guessed an hour before, so he would still have time to do whatever he might need to do before going to sleep on a school night. (showers. teeth, etc. I always woke up at 5:00 am so it was never a problem for me to do it before leaving for school)


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I guessed an hour before, so he would still have time to do whatever he might need to do before going to sleep on a school night. (showers. teeth, etc. I always woke up at 5:00 am so it was never a problem for me to do it before leaving for school)


Fair enough. He usually checks FurAffinity by 5:45, though. I realize his schedule is crazy af, however.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 8, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> But you weren't going to watch Zootopia tonight, but still wanted to tell them? I DON'T UNDERSTAND **Cries uncontrollably


Yeah. I want to suggest that we watch zootopia (it's on netflix), and I'd tell them like halfway through or at the end or something, but every time I try to suggest it, I get flustered and chicken out.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Yeah. I want to suggest that we watch zootopia (it's on netflix), and I'd tell them like halfway through or at the end or something, but every time I try to suggest it, I get flustered and chicken out.


if your sweating problem while watching it is as bad as you say, i'd probably chicken out as well. so don't feel bad about it.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Yeah. I want to suggest that we watch zootopia (it's on netflix), and I'd tell them like halfway through or at the end or something, but every time I try to suggest it, I get flustered and chicken out.


Quick question: Monday is Columbus Day. Do you not take of for that? (Also a another quick question: are you homeschooled?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 8, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Quick question: tomorrow is Columbus Day. Do you not take of for that? (Also a another quick question: are you homeschooled?


Um......tomorrow is sunday. And No, I am not homeschooled.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Quick question: tomorrow is Columbus Day. Do you not take of for that? (Also a another quick question: are you homeschooled?


if he's on a swim team, being homeschooled is extremely unlikely. and there's no school on sundays...


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

*Insert Clever
[QUOTE="um_pineapplez said:


> Um......tomorrow is sunday. And No, I am not homeschooled.


Just caught that and edited it. The question still stands, though. Do you not take off for it? We do, so I was just wondering


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> if he's on a swim team, being homeschooled is extremely unlikely. and there's no school on sundays...


Monday is Columbus Day. I meant Monday


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

Columbus Day. What a freaking joke. Let's celebrate the man who began the raping of the new world and the death of millions of people who were already here. Ain't humanity a freaking joke. God Bless 'Merica!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

Columbus Day...America's hypocrisy at it's finest... "let's celebrate a man both directly and indirectly responsible for the rape, enslavement and/or murder of hundreds of thousands of people" but both of those things are universally viewed as bad, and we all know that Columbus didn't actually discover North America...


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Columbus Day.


I just call it Day-Off Day.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 8, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Just caught that and edited it. The question still stands, though. Do you not take off for it? We do, so I was just wondering


No, it's not the sweating. I don't need to take my shirt off if I'm in my boxer shorts. I just get a little flustered thinking about.....other things.... (insert sheep tits here, but I won't because I don't do that to people.) Oh, and the furry thing, yeah. that. 



Andromedahl said:


> I just call it Day-Off Day.


I don't think we get it off here. I know we get MLK Jr. Day off. I think.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Columbus Day...America's hypocrisy at it's finest... "let's celebrate a man both directly and indirectly responsible for the rape, enslavement and/or murder of hundreds of thousands of people" but both of those things are universally viewed as bad, and we all know that Columbus didn't actually discover North America...


Hell no he didnt. And if the archeologist are right, people were here for over thirty thousand years before that turd Columbus ever pissed himself.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> No, it's not the sweating. I don't need to take my shirt off if I'm in my boxer shorts. I just get a little flustered thinking about.....other things.... (insert sheep tits here, but I won't because I don't do that to people.) Oh, and the furry thing, yeah. that.
> 
> 
> I don't think we get it off here. I know we get MLK Jr. Day off. I think.


Now theres a man worthy of respect and adoration!!! MLK Jr was a true hero!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 8, 2016)

But yeah. I'll admit. It's hard not to think about zootopia porn when you've got those fucking tiger dancers.

(Ironically I was never inclined to make one sex joke to myself about the entire nudist club scene. Now that I remember that, sitting and watching it with them will be a lot harder than I thought.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

my favorite part of that scene is Nick telling Judy there's no shame in wanting to leave if it make her feel uncomfortable. the way he says it, just sounds so much like something i'd say, in a way i'd say it too...I see Nick during pretty much any scene in that movie, and think of myself... That's how similar we act, which is the only reason i'm not kind of attracted to him... (not the type to basically be attracted to myself lol)


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But yeah. I'll admit. It's hard not to think about zootopia porn when you've got those fucking tiger dancers.
> 
> (Ironically I was never inclined to make one sex joke to myself about the entire nudist club scene. Now that I remember that, sitting and watching it with them will be a lot harder than I thought.)


Yeah. I'm surprised they left that scene in there. It certainly made me feel uncomfortable, not because I felt turned on, but because I was afraid my parents thought I was. That would be the only issue I can think of if you decide to tell them during Zootopia. If they make the connection to you being a furry/the fact that you are into furry porn, that scene will be pretty awkward. Not trying to scare you, just giving you a heads up.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Yeah. I'm surprised they left that scene in there. It certainly made me feel uncomfortable, not because I felt turned on, but because I was afraid my parents thought I was. That would be the only issue I can think of if you decide to tell them during Zootopia. If they make the connection to you being a furry/the fact that you are into furry porn, that scene will be pretty awkward. Not trying to scare you, just giving you a heads up.


This is why i'm glad I didn't actually realize I was a furry until _after_ I turned 18...lol, less problems and the bonus of not having to tell anyone jackshit if you don't want to. (parents included) But seriously, no offense. Parents aren't always the easiest people to talk to about things, especially if others may find said subject awkward.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

Okay. Sunday. I'm awake. Any other ideas?

I mean, I might as well jump at every opportunity I get.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

Other than my suggestions last night or the others throughout the thread I got nothing.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Okay. Sunday. I'm awake. Any other ideas?
> 
> I mean, I might as well jump at every opportunity I get.


Just show them a pic of Nick Wilde and say "I'd tap that"

Really, though, 


Abyssalrider said:


> Other than mu suggestions last night or the others throughout the thread I got nothing.


Sorry. Will tell you if I think of anything else, though.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

I mean, I guess I just need to build up more courage, but that's so f***ing hard considering myself.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I mean, I guess I just need to build up more courage, but that's so f***ing hard considering myself.


That's the biggest issue. Sadly, though, it's not one we can help you with. It's up to you to tell them.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 9, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> That's the biggest issue. Sadly, though, it's not one we can help you with. It's up to you to tell them.


All we can do is say what we've been saying this whole time. 

It's going to be ok. You got this.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 9, 2016)

Or like we've also said: keep that shit to yourself~


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Or like we've also said: keep that shit to yourself~


Can't. My parents are worried that I'm hiding something. I can't let them be scared for several more years.



*Insert Clever Name said:


> All we can do is say what we've been saying this whole time.
> 
> It's going to be ok. You got this.


I know that. It's just that I have a hard time convincing myself that it'll be alright. Not to mention how I basically lock up when I try to tell them.


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Can't. My parents are worried that I'm hiding something. I can't let them be scared for several more years.



If they think you are hiding something i'd say just try and come out and say it today.  They'll be relieved it's not drugs and probably take it better than you think ^^


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Can't. My parents are worried that I'm hiding something. I can't let them be scared for several more years.
> 
> 
> I know that. It's just that I have a hard time convincing myself that it'll be alright. Not to mention how I basically lock up when I try to tell them.



Just tell them you're gay. Easier to explain and accept the punishment than if they found out you're a furry.

Like seriously, would you rather them be disappointed that you like dick or worried about your family pet like most other people seem to do


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Just tell them you're gay. Easier to explain and accept the punishment than if they found out you're a furry.
> 
> Like seriously, would you rather them be disappointed that you like dick or worried about your family pet like most other people seem to do


Your posts are of no help to this topic, so why do you keep posting? He's made it very clear he wants to tell them, so stop telling him not to. Lying to them would only make it worse, and if he took your "advice" and told them he was gay, they'd immediately know he was lying about it...he'd already stated that with the exception of Nick Wilde he has no attraction to males. His best course of action is to be honest with them, following your advice is only going to make his situation worse.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Your posts are of no help to this topic, so why do you keep posting? He's made it very clear he wants to tell them, so stop telling him not to. Lying to them would only make it worse, and if he took your "advice" and told them he was gay, they'd immediately know he was lying about it...he'd already stated that with the exception of Nick Wilde he has no attraction to males. His best course of action is to be honest with them, following your advice is only going to make his situation worse.



Giving them a blanket of "Oh good he just likes guys" is much better than "oh no, does that mean he wants to screw our family pet? WHERE HAVE I GONE WRONG?!"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 9, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Giving them a blanket of "Oh good he just likes guys" is much better than "oh no, does that mean he wants to screw our family pet? WHERE HAVE I GONE WRONG?!"


Maybe the part about screwing the family pet? Are you one of those? That believe furries are all zoophiles?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe the part about screwing the family pet? Are you one of those? That believe furries are all zoophiles?



You do realize that that misconception is incredibly common among people who either have a lose idea or decide to google it, right?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

They're from Illinois not Texas...Midwestern families are usually much nicer and more accepting than those from other areas of the country...It's so common it's actually a midwestern stereotype especially near Wisconsin (he lives in northern Illinois from the sounds of it, likely near the border between the two) And I doubt his parents would jump to that conclusion.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 9, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> You do realize that that misconception is incredibly common among people who either have a lose idea or decide to google it, right?


Funny you say that. When I first googled furries I came up with a great con video of fursuiters.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 9, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Just tell them you're gay. Easier to explain and accept the punishment than if they found out you're a furry.
> 
> Like seriously, would you rather them be disappointed that you like dick or worried about your family pet like most other people seem to do


That is terrible advice. That will make things worse, because being a furry shouldn't be treated like a sexual preference. How does that explain an interest in anthropomorphic animals? How is telling somebody you're gay when you're not gay easier to explain?
I.... I can't...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> That is terrible advice. That will make things worse, because being a furry shouldn't be treated like a sexual preference. How does that explain an interest in anthropomorphic animals? How is telling somebody you're gay when you're not gay easier to explain?
> I.... I can't...


this.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> They're from Illinois not Texas...Midwestern families are usually much nicer and more accepting than those from other areas of the country...It's so common it's actually a midwestern stereotype especially near Wisconsin (he lives in northern Illinois from the sounds of it, likely near the border between the two) And I doubt his parents would jump to that conclusion.


I live in Michigan. I wouldn't have asked about conventions in Michigan if I didn't (all of which have ended, so it's really pointless, anyway.)



BlueWorrior said:


> That is terrible advice. That will make things worse, because being a furry shouldn't be treated like a sexual preference. How does that explain an interest in anthropomorphic animals? How is telling somebody you're gay when you're not gay easier to explain?
> I.... I can't...


It's not that It's hard to explain. I just get scared out of my mind every time I work up the nerve to tell them about it. I need courage. And I have no idea how to get it.


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 9, 2016)

Telling your parents you're a furry is awkward. Telling your parents while sweating watching zootopia and whatever you do while nervous (shake, stutter, etc) is next level awkward. It might be less nerve wracking to just send a song or some art you like in a text with a message like "I know this is furry music/artwork, but somehow I like it anyway xD".


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 9, 2016)

Generic Fox said:


> Telling your parents you're a furry is awkward. Telling your parents while sweating watching zootopia and whatever you do while nervous (shake, stutter, etc) is next level awkward. It might be less nerve wracking to just send a song or some art you like in a text with a message like "I know this is furry music/artwork, but somehow I like it anyway xD".


Right. Maybe find a less direct way of showing your interest for the fandom. Show them all the creative stuff furries do. Then, after that, Perhaps then show them a documentary to help make your point clearer. You don't have to go from 0 to 11 in a single conversation. 
I dunno, i'm no expert at this, But if I had to explain to my mother, that's probably how i'd do it.


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 9, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Right. Maybe find a less direct way of showing your interest for the fandom. Show them all the creative stuff furries do. Then, after that, Perhaps then show them a documentary to help make your point clearer. You don't have to go from 0 to 11 in a single conversation.
> I dunno, i'm no expert at this, But if I had to explain to my mother, that's probably how i'd do it.


I'd skip the documentary and other in depth content. After all, op is the one who likes furry stuff, not op's parents. I wouldn't send a 2 hour livestream on the production of dance-pop to my parents, but that doesn't mean they dislike my hobby.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 9, 2016)

well, okay. Good point... I suppose I don't see any of my mates making presentations about why they like metal and video games xD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> well, okay. Good point... I suppose I don't see any of my mates making presentations about why they like metal and video games xD


That's because Metal is Metal, if you don't understand why we (metalheads) like it you never will... and the people who dislike or hate video games are the people who don't understand how much of a benefit they can be...instead they focus on the most outrageous video games like GTA, Postal, Bully, or Manhunt (three of which are produced and published by the same company) and try using them to ban them entirely. Ive learned more from video games and the people i've met in them, than I have during my entire school career (from schools mind you, not including anything learned outside of one)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Right. Maybe find a less direct way of showing your interest for the fandom. Show them all the creative stuff furries do. Then, after that, Perhaps then show them a documentary to help make your point clearer. You don't have to go from 0 to 11 in a single conversation.
> I dunno, i'm no expert at this, But if I had to explain to my mother, that's probably how i'd do it.


I don't like indirect confrontation. Hell, I don't like confrontation in general. Even if I'm sweating like a certain b100b100d troll, it's a good movie. I should be allowed to share a good movie with my family. I'm just trying to build up the courage to do it. I mean, if I can get through a fear that made me quit playing Super Mario Galaxy for years, I can get through this.

Although stopping Sonic Unleashed for a decade was only because of that one segment in Chun-nan.


----------



## lyar (Oct 9, 2016)

I feel like this has gone on too long and to express my want for a conclusion to your problem I shall use an old meme.




But really, all jokes aside, just do it you don't need to sell it. With or without Zootopia they will probably think the same thing.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

lyar said:


> I feel like this has gone on too long and to express my want for a conclusion to your problem I shall use an old meme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatever happened to the pasta?


----------



## lyar (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> whatever happened to the pasta?


it got lost in the sauce


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 9, 2016)

lyar said:


> I feel like this has gone on too long and to express my want for a conclusion to your problem I shall use an old meme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. If courage is the thing you need then this is the best I can do.





It's also what I've been trying to not yell at you this whole time.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm still so fucking nervous though. I'm running it through my head and looking at every failed version of the conversation but I can't find a good version that works. Not to mention I've gotta do this now or never 'cause we're eating dinner.


----------



## lyar (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'm still so fucking nervous though. I'm running it through my head and looking at every failed version of the conversation but I can't find a good version that works. Not to mention I've gotta do this now or never 'cause we're eating dinner.


Stop trying to predict the future. You have a goal, excuses are irrelevant.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'm still so fucking nervous though. I'm running it through my head and looking at every failed version of the conversation but I can't find a good version that works. Not to mention I've gotta do this now or never 'cause we're eating dinner.


a conversation planned by one-side will never go according to plan, don't bother trying... just speak from your heart about the good things in the fandom. They'll understand your meaning either way, and either they accept it or they don't. But I have every reason to believe they will.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'm still so fucking nervous though. I'm running it through my head and looking at every failed version of the conversation but I can't find a good version that works. Not to mention I've gotta do this now or never 'cause we're eating dinner.


Well? Did you tell them?


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 9, 2016)

Maybe they're still talking...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

if he doesn't post with a response by tomorrow afternoon, I say we stage a rescue.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Maybe they're still talking...


*Gasp* Or maybe he is the died!

But yeah, you might be right.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> if he doesn't post with a response by tomorrow afternoon, I say we stage a rescue.


It'll have to wait til after 6pm EST. I'm in a class til then.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> It'll have to wait til after 6pm EST. I'm in a class til then.


(but you're on the bottom the country, he's in michigan....)


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (but you're on the bottom the country, he's in michigan....)


Well, then, it may take a bit to get there. But I don't mind the drive.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Well, then, it may take a bit to get there. But I don't mind the drive.


Nah. Just send in a few ac130s. I'm sure anyone who's not on our side would shit their pants instantly lol.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Nah. Just send in a few ac130s. I'm sure anyone who's not on our side would shit their pants instantly lol.


(she could always drive a tank...that would certainly make an impression...) seriously though, I don't think we need to scare his parents, and give them a reason to actually fear the community...that's probably the worst option we could come up with.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (she could always drive a tank...that would certainly make an impression...) seriously though, I don't think we need to scare his parents, and give them a reason to actually fear the community...that's probably the worst option we could come up with.


Yes. This. A tank would be pretty damn awesome, but we need to show them the good side!!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

Guys! I do have a life, you know.

But anyway. Decent news and potentially mortifying news. Decent news: I did it.

Potentially mortifying news: when I asked if they knew about furries, they said yes because they saw a recent episode of iZombie that had them. Personally, I got nothing against it. Good show with an interesting premise. I only saw a fraction of said episode, but from what my parents described, it sounds like they went the CDI approach. I WONDER WHAT'S FUR DINN- (just kidding it was a typo that I found vaguely amusing. I meant CSI. Can someone look at said episode? Cause I'm in bed, so I don't have the time to confirm my fears.) And when I told Dad that they're not all into that stuff, he just replied saying that he "understood" that it may have been different, but I doubt he was convinced.


Welp, time to run away for reals. Expect me to disappear for a month or so. However long it takes for them to regret their mistake.
Although they did like Zootopia, so that's an....eh, I guess.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

and TV ruins our rep again...seriously...?
the iZombie episode just reading a plot article seems to be even worse than the CSI episode...you need to correct the viewpoint it probably gave them.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> and TV ruins our rep again...seriously...?
> the iZombie episode just reading a plot article seems to be even worse than the CSI episode...you need to correct the viewpoint it probably gave them.


But how do I do that? I've never actually challenged my parents. I mean, yeah they still love me, but I want them to support me.

Unless my father who literally served as an interrogator didn't figure out that I'm a furry, considering how he noticed....well, the antagonist of Zootopia but failed to notice the undertones.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But how do I do that? I've never actually challenged my parents. I mean, yeah they still love me, but I want them to support me.
> 
> Unless my father who literally served as an interrogator didn't figure out that I'm a furry, considering how he noticed....well, the antagonist of Zootopia but failed to notice the undertones.


Honestly I think all you have to do is be persistent about it. Keep showing them the good side of it and you should be fine. They will support you. THEY MUST CONFORM


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Honestly I think all you have to do is be persistent about it. Keep showing them the good side of it and you should be fine. They will support you. THEY MUST CONFORM


They're not going to believe it. I should've known this was a horrible idea. Time to make good on the bleach-flavored faygo. How shall I dictate my suicide note?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But how do I do that? I've never actually challenged my parents. I mean, yeah they still love me, but I want them to support me.
> 
> Unless my father who literally served as an interrogator didn't figure out that I'm a furry, considering how he noticed....well, the antagonist of Zootopia but failed to notice the undertones.


tell them that this...is not even remotely an accurate representation of the fandom...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjli9THls_PAhXp7YMKHfPSCy4QFggxMAM&url=http://furrymedia.livejournal.com/425756.html&usg=AFQjCNEmVLP5kd8mYSBRL2OeRuYVz0qYTA&sig2=KdjYUaGb-BR8OIumN3jPLg&bvm=bv.135258522,d.amc
the video clip from the episode literally states that furries basically want to screw anything that looks like a stuffed animal...wtf...

(you didn't tell them during Zootopia while sweating like a snowman in an Arizona summer did you?)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> tell them that this...is not even remotely an accurate representation of the fandom...
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjli9THls_PAhXp7YMKHfPSCy4QFggxMAM&url=http://furrymedia.livejournal.com/425756.html&usg=AFQjCNEmVLP5kd8mYSBRL2OeRuYVz0qYTA&sig2=KdjYUaGb-BR8OIumN3jPLg&bvm=bv.135258522,d.amc
> the video clip from the episode literally states that furries basically want to screw anything that looks like a stuffed animal...wtf...
> 
> (you didn't tell them during Zootopia while sweating like a snowman in an Arizona summer did you?)


I told them after. They were enjoying the movie. I didn't want to ruin their good time. I rarely get to see dad smile that much. but I'm just a hormonally imbalanced teen. They'd never take my word for it. (Going to bed now btw.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

tell them to message one of us...please...we're practically morally obligated to correct this misrepresentation of our community.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> tell them to message one of us...please...we're practically morally obligated to correct this misrepresentation of our community.


A random stranger I met on the interwebz? That wouldn't fly well with them. I remember this one furry chick who reviews this kinda stuff. I'm thinking of sending a person all request to have her review it. Because anger.


----------



## lyar (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But how do I do that? I've never actually challenged my parents. I mean, yeah they still love me, but I want them to support me.


You can't expect your parents to endorse every action you take it doesn't work that way. Very often parents can careless about your aspirations and interests, they only wish a prosperous future for you. You told them what you wanted to tell them, that should be enough I don't really know what you expect. Were you looking for, "Its okay we still love you"? Because a lot of people have parents who rarely say they love them.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

well doing nothing will only make the number of people massively misinformed on the subject even larger.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

lyar said:


> You can't expect your parents to endorse every action you take it doesn't work that way. Very often parents can careless about your aspirations and interests, they only wish a prosperous future for you. You told them what you wanted to tell them, that should be enough I don't really know what you expect. Were you looking for, "Its okay we still love you"? Because a lot of people have parents who rarely say they love them.


No I wanted them to not know. What furries are so I could tell them.


I will not rest. I will hint for a way if it's my last action on this planet.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> No I wanted them to not know. What furries are so I could tell them.
> 
> 
> I will not rest. I will hint for a way if it's my last action on this planet.


read my pm, i'm more than willing to help.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> read my pm, i'm more than willing to help.


Ik, but dad's not a cop.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Guys! I do have a life, you know.
> 
> But anyway. Decent news and potentially mortifying news. Decent news: I did it.
> 
> ...


Did you bring up that furries like things like Zootopia (the movie that they liked) and that furries are no stranger than a normal person?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Did you bring up that furries like things like Zootopia (the movie that they liked) and that furries are no stranger than a normal person?


Yes, but dad sorta half-listened like he always does.

Just more reason to hate my folks. Or I might not have worded it well


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

show them these


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 9, 2016)

Honestly, this doesn't sound like a big issue ... at all. Usually when parents are upset, they'll tell you they're disappointed or maybe even punish you. Pushing the issue more could actually make things become a problem instead of just normal.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

No fursuits. It might prove their point. Nothing but pure, raw fact. That's what I 
need.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

www.pittsburghcitypaper.ws: Fur Ball In the Works

is a great example

EDIT: found another one
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8355287.stm

great quote from an article you can use
"Inclusion and belongingness are central themes in the furry fandom: compared to members of other fandoms (e.g., anime, fantasy sport), furries are significantly more likely to identify with other members of their fan community.[73] On average, half of a furry’s friends are also furry themselves.[73][78] Furries rate themselves higher (compared to a comparison community sample of non-furries) on degree of global awareness (knowledge of the world and felt connection to others in the world), global citizenship identification (psychological connection with global citizens), and environmental sustainability.[81] "
(from a wikipedia page on the fandom, but the citation footnotes are there in the quote)

hell, Anthrocon doubles as a charity...


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> No fursuits. It might prove their point. Nothing but pure, raw fact. That's what I
> need.


Don't stress out too much. Parents usually come off like they don't support you at first, even if they do. Usually that's because they don't fully understand the situation at first. I would guess that sometime soon, they will sit down and have another, more serious talk. Even if they don't, their negative feelings will go away in time, and you could decide to talk to them about it again. I have been in a few situations like this, and know a few people who been in a situation like this, too. Almost every time, their parents didn't like it at first, but after a second talk came to support them. Your first talk with them about it was one where they didn't fully understand the situation, so their reactions were mostly that of shock. Taking a break after that talk allows for those emotions to go away, and allows you to have a better talk with them, and one where they are more likely to support you. It also shows that you are serious about being a furry, and shows that you want to make sure they understand who you are. Because of this, they should have greater respect for you and your opinions, as well as a greater realization that you are becoming a responsible teen and soon to be adult.

*takes breather*

I hope you trust me on this. I know you didn't like telling them the first time, but at least this time, you will have (insert phrase from above paragraph) going for you. And, this time there is no suspense or fear of denial, it can't get worse (not to say it's completely bad) then the current situation. The worst that can happen is that their opinions don't change, but that's all. Every other scenario leads to them feeling better about it. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they apologized for what their first reaction was like. Just go in there this time and show them the best there is of the fandom, while also disproving most of the stereotypes of the fandom. I know there are statistics about how small those stereotypes are in this fandom, so I will do some looking and send you the info. (If you're in a hurry while reading this, I know IARP has touched on this before, as well as some other topics. Their website isn't fully updated, but they have a video on AC2016 that went over some fetish statistics)

Please, don't feel bad or like you let your parents down. Don't feel like they don't support you or love you. Everyone wishes the best for you, including your parents.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 10, 2016)

I recommend you take a deep breath and simply leave it be for the time being. You've made the announcement (which I would have recommended against were it not for the sweating), and your world did not implode. This is good; don't let insecurities and fear drive you to spoil it.

If you want to persuade your parents that the fandom is not a big deal, don't make too big a deal out of it. Otherwise it comes across as hiding something. If you are indeed hiding something (e.g. the mountains of porn), stop hiding it and instead distance yourself from it. (Yes, there is a fuckton of porn because most of us are horny teenagers and young adults; but that isn't your thing.)

Leave it be until the topic comes up again for whatever reason, and when it does, don't get so nervous that you soak through your shirt.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Saiko said:


> I recommend you take a deep breath and simply leave it be for the time being. You've made the announcement (which I would have recommended against were it not for the sweating), and your world did not implode. This is good; don't let insecurities and fear drive you to spoil it.
> 
> If you want to persuade your parents that the fandom is not a big deal, don't make too big a deal out of it. Otherwise it comes across as hiding something. If you are indeed hiding something (e.g. the mountains of porn), stop hiding it and instead distance yourself from it. (Yes, there is a fuckton of porn because most of us are horny teenagers and young adults; but that isn't your thing.)
> 
> Leave it be until the topic comes up again for whatever reason, and when it does, don't get so nervous that you soak through your shirt.


No I wasn't hiding the porn. That's why Google made incognito tabs. Also yeah, my world kinda is imploding. My parents don't support a decision I've made.



*Insert Clever Name said:


> Please, don't feel bad or like you let your parents down. Don't feel like they don't support you or love you. Everyone wishes the best for you, including your parents.


I didn't let my parents down. They let me down.



*Insert Clever Name said:


> *takes breather*


Wait........FU-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> No I wasn't hiding the porn. That's why Google made incognito tabs. Also yeah, my world kinda is imploding. My parents don't support a decision I've made.
> 
> 
> I didn't let my parents down. They let me down.
> ...


Pineapple, calm down brother. You have got to give them more time to digest this and to get used to this. As a parent myself, you must understand their side of this. Just give em time. You're young. You've got nothing but time. Did you yhink they were gonna just jump up and down with joy and start browsing for fursuit makers on the spot? Some parents are like that( me with my hand raised). Some aren't. If they didn't automatically just pack you a bag and kick you out of the house, you're good. No bible was thrown at you? You're good!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pineapple, calm down brother. You have got to give them more time to digest this and to get used to this. As a parent myself, you must understand their side of this. Just give em time. You're young. You've got nothing but time. Did you yhink they were gonna just jump up and down with joy and start browsing for fursuit makers on the spot? Some parents are like that( me with my hand raised). Some aren't. If they didn't automatically just pack you a bag and kick you out of the house, you're good. No bible was thrown at you? You're good!


Really, you know what? I don't fucking care anymore. I don't even think they remember me telling them about it. and you know what? I hate them for it. I legit hate my parents now. It feels horrible, but I do. And I'm not complaining. It's kinda nice to have an excuse to be a jackass to my folks. I mean yeah, they're biting back, but ya know what? It's better that they hate me forever.


----------



## Skylge (Oct 10, 2016)

Maybe you can tell your parents this:
Being a furry is not the end of the world, your personal progress won't stop, furries can function perfectly fine within community.
if I believe the internet, you got furry- firemans, nurses, IT- specialists, soldiers, businessmen, freeloaders, writers, illustrators, musicians, co-pilots etc...

It's not that you roll over in a furry suit in the snow forever (or are you  ) it wouldn't pay them bills.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 10, 2016)

Wowie feels like this could have all be avoided if you just kept a simple hobby/interest to your self like so many advised.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

No. It couldn't have. My parents brought it all on themselves. They thought I was hiding something, so I told them. Their response did not satisfy me, so now I'm going at them full-force.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Really, you know what? I don't fucking care anymore. I don't even think they remember me telling them about it. and you know what? I hate them for it. I legit hate my parents now. It feels horrible, but I do. And I'm not complaining. It's kinda nice to have an excuse to be a jackass to my folks. I mean yeah, they're biting back, but ya know what? It's better that they hate me forever.


Pine, wtf brother?! Don't be that way. I honestly think you're blowing this out of proportion. From your comments, I can pretty much guess that your folks already know you're a furry. And to be blunt, I don't think they care if you are.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Really, you know what? I don't fucking care anymore. I don't even think they remember me telling them about it. and you know what? I hate them for it. I legit hate my parents now. It feels horrible, but I do. And I'm not complaining. It's kinda nice to have an excuse to be a jackass to my folks. I mean yeah, they're biting back, but ya know what? It's better that they hate me forever.


Not trying to be That Guy*™ *but I feel like most teens think or feel something like this at some point in their lives.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Skylge said:


> Maybe you can tell your parents this:
> Being a furry is not the end of the world, your personal progress won't stop, furries can function perfectly fine within community.
> if I believe the internet, you got furry- firemans, nurses, IT- specialists, soldiers, businessmen, freeloaders, writers, illustrators, musicians, co-pilots etc...
> 
> It's not that you roll over in a furry suit in the snow forever (or are you  ) it wouldn't pay them bills.


It's too late. The damage has been done. They won't support me, so I'm going to make sure they never need to again.

No I'm not killing myself. I'm just running away. I'm also abandoning my phone so no one can contact me.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> No I'm not killing myself. I'm just running away. I'm also abandoning my phone so no one can contact me.


That's... Awfully drastic for something like this to be honest :^/
Its fine to feel angry or upset at things but like... This isn't really the way y'wanna go about it, at least it'll probably be something future-you would think when looking back.
Running away from home can possibly be dangerous.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It's too late. The damage has been done. They won't support me, so I'm going to make sure they never need to again.


Support you? Whatever do you mean? Do you like running water that comes out of the faucet, hot and cold? Do you like sleeping in a nice cozy bed at night? Do you enjoy your internet service? Do you like flipping a switch on at night and have lights come on to illuminate the dark? Do you like being able to watch Zootopia on that TV? Son, they already SUPPORT you!! Don't hate your parents for being good parents. At least they didn't throw you out of the house! Or call a damned preacher over to "talk" to you about your "sinning"! Be happy your parents aren't t-total dicks.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> That's... Awfully drastic for something like this to be honest :^/
> Its fine to feel angry or upset at things but like... This isn't really the way y'wanna go about it, at least it'll probably be something future-you would think when looking back.
> Running away from home can possibly be dangerous.


From the tone my mom used (shouting get out at the top of her lungs and slamming a cupboard instead of telling me to have a good day at school), it's clear she doesn't want me around. It's probably best that I go.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> From the tone my mom used (shouting get out at the top of her lungs and slamming a cupboard instead of telling me to have a good day at school), it's clear she doesn't want me around. It's probably best that I go.


Give them a chance to simmer down with some time. Running as a first-line defense isn't really advisable.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It's too late. The damage has been done. They won't support me, so I'm going to make sure they never need to again.
> 
> No I'm not killing myself. I'm just running away. I'm also abandoning my phone so no one can contact me.


Yeah, if you really want to destroy any chance you have of your folks "supporting" you being a furry, go ahead and run away. If you want to have them blame the furry community for their son's mental instability and give the community another black eye, go ahead and run. But know this: you will absolutely drive a wedge between you and your folks that may be unrepairable if you do this. Not to mention you will drive them crazy with worry if you do. All those feelings you've been going through since you OP'ed this thread, all that anxiety, all that worry, all those feelings you've described on here, go on and multiply that by a billion, because thats what your folks will feel if you run away! Ask yourself this: donyou really want your mom and dad to feel that, to go through that?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Give them a chance to simmer down with some time. Running as a first-line defense isn't really advisable.


Admittedly, I was rude to her first. But I'm not complaining about her snapping at me. It lets me feel better about hating myself.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Admittedly, I was rude to her first. But I'm not complaining about her snapping at me. It lets me feel better about hating myself.


I gotta go hit the hay but seriously, take some time to sit down and think and make sure shits right before you come to a decision about jetting off. Trust me, this situation will likely probably feel like small potatoes and be a thing you look back on as an adult with a sorta confused internal "????" sound.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

Never make a decision on emotional impulse, I speak from experience when I say that can ruin in your life in a matter of minutes. Give them a couple days to process and discuss it with each other. They'll probably support you once they do. If I have to drive to Michigan (with no car mind you) and knock you out to prevent you from ruining your otherwise good life by running away, then guess where i'll be tomorrow...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Never make a decision on emotional impulse, I speak from experience when I say that can ruin in your life in a matter of minutes. Give them a couple days to process and discuss it with each other. They'll probably support you once they do.


Process what? Right now I'm the jackass, so they have a right to be mad. I wouldn't be surprised if they never supported me again because of my giving mom the silent treatment.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Really, you know what? I don't fucking care anymore. I don't even think they remember me telling them about it. and you know what? I hate them for it. I legit hate my parents now. It feels horrible, but I do. And I'm not complaining. It's kinda nice to have an excuse to be a jackass to my folks. I mean yeah, they're biting back, but ya know what? It's better that they hate me forever.


Wait just a damn minute. 

You said that you only asked if they knew what a furry is? Correct? And they told you what they knew, which is next to nothing & nowhere near the good side? 

At that point you should have asked them what iZombie had shown (if you didn't already know) & then told them that that isn't the entire (or even the majority) of the fandom. Sorry, but you are the one who dropped the ball. As parents, we are constantly trying to decipher what is going thru our kids brains. If you did not give them all of the right info, and now they won't talk to you about your 'Big News', you've left it open for them to seek out answers to 'What is a Furry' all by themselves, which is a scary thought. 

You need to man up and just have a conversation with them. Trust me, that's all they want you to do. 

And they don't hate you. They are confused, I'm sure, but they are far more concerned about you being a part of something they know virtually nothing about. And that is what scares a parent more than anything. And we can get an attitude when something scares us. 

And I have said many times, that if your kids don't say 'I hate you' at least once, during the teen years especially, then you are not doing your job as a parent.

But I don't feel that this situation warrants that statement. If you want to be a typical teenager, go ahead, use this as an excuse to "be a jackass" to them. But they will still love you. I know this cause my kids have done some crazy stuff & I still love them.

I think, now that the ice is broken, you should just have a chat with them both. Start talking during dinner one evening. In the car, when they can't get away (and neither can you). Time to grow up at bit, young one. If you want them to respect what you have chosen, then you need to respect them enough to have an adult conversation. If you want them to eventually help you go to AC & have a suit, then you need to talk to them. Plain as that.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Process what? Right now I'm the jackass, so they have a right to be mad. I wouldn't be surprised if they never supported me again because of my giving mom the silent treatment.


I get the silent treatment every other day from my daughter...I just laugh it off & think how nice the quiet is. Haha. Trust me when I say that they do not hate you.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Wait just a damn minute.
> 
> You said that you only asked if they knew what a furry is? Correct? And they told you what they knew, which is next to nothing & nowhere near the good side?
> 
> ...


I did ask them that.
Dad just shrugged it off.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I did ask them that.
> Dad just shrugged it off.


He's a dad. That's what we do when we're digesting information.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I gotta go hit the hay but seriously, take some time to sit down and think and make sure shits right before you come to a decision about jetting off. Trust me, this situation will likely probably feel like small potatoes and be a thing you look back on as an adult with a sorta confused internal "????" sound.


Nothing like going to bed at 5am! Good morning!!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'm just running away. I'm also abandoning my phone so no one can contact me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


>


Lol! Not funny.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He's a dad. That's what we do when we're digesting information.


Nah. I don't think me being a furry ever registered.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I did ask them that.
> Dad just shrugged it off.


You asked if they knew what a furry is. But gave no other supporting info. They now prob think you sneak out to some creepers basement to have sex with stuffed animals. That could be why you're mom is a bit pissed. 

GIVE THEM THE RIGHT INFO!!!!!! 

Don't wait around for them to stumble upon it, show them what the fandom really can be. 

(Unless it's the seedy side you really want to be a part of & that's where all this anxiety is coming from.) 

Time to quit whining & grow up. If you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Nah. I don't think me being a furry ever registered.


Oh, TRUST ME!! It registered.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It's too late. The damage has been done. They won't support me, so I'm going to make sure they never need to again.
> 
> No I'm not killing myself. I'm just running away. I'm also abandoning my phone so no one can contact me.


Being an adult sucks, btw.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 10, 2016)

Don't do anything that you may regret, Pine.
A parent's love is unconditional. You may not feel it, but they always look out and care for you.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 10, 2016)

So what's the deal here? Do the pineapple thinks his parents will be happy knowing that most people will mock their son for his odd interest/fetish? Their point is, keep your controversial likings to yourself.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Somnium said:


> So what's the deal here? Do the pineapple thinks his parents will be happy knowing that most people will mock their son for his odd interest/fetish? Their point is, keep your controversial likings to yourself.



To paraphrase sollux captor, " fuck off, 2N." you're not helping.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

I didn't snap at them last night. I snapped today. After it registered that I had no hope of getting them to see reason. And by snapped I meant gave mom the silent treatment. I never actually said I was furry in general.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

Know how my parents reacted when I told them I wanted to go to PAX, E3, DragonCon, or any other video game/anime convention? They shrugged it off despite knowing my life already revolves around video game and anime. I might be 23 years old but being autistic i'd never last a day on my own in a new city without someone else to keep from doing something stupid, so I was pissed at them for it too. Telling you that you're overreacting makes me a hypocrite because honestly you're still reacting betttr than I ever did at your age...when i'd leave the house in anger, i'd pull the battery out of my phone so even the cell phone provider couldn't track it...know what they did when they figured out they couldn't use the GPS to find me (told them my phone died, never said i turned it off and pulled the battery out)? They got in their cars and searched the entire town for me. (my sister included, even when at college 20 miles away) Don't do this...it will end badly for everyone involved (including us if you run away because that means police involvement and them accessing your computer thereby discovering your account here the hard way) If I need to travel to Michigan to knock you out just to prevent you from making this collossal mistake, give me an address and i'll be there tomorrow morning. (and I don't even have a car)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Look, I already texted mom apologizing for what I did, but that doesn't change the fact that I can't forgive them for being so misinformed.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

So give them the right information, doing nothing only supports the misinformation that's already the stereotype of the community, because furries avoid talking to media due a distrust of it stemming from this same misinformation...do you see the cycle here?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> So give them tbe right information, doing nothing only supports the misinformation that's already the stereotype of the community, because furries avoid talking to media due a distrust of it stemming from this same misinformation...do you see the cycle here?


Yeah, but I don't know how to without it being awkward AF


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

Just being a teenager is awkward af...hell, the twenties aren't much less awkward....I don't see how it wouldn't be awkward considering that...just trust your heart when it comes to what you're going to say. You got this, but maybe discuss it with them tomorrow, unless they bring it up before then. Either way, give them time to process it...parents aren't exactly known for initially being the most open-minded individuals about things their children take an interest in, it takes time. This'll work itself out, for now focus on school or whatever. Let them come to you about it, or bring it up tomorrow if they don't.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 10, 2016)

*Language and rant warning*

Holy shit the party started without me.

If you're the one being the jackass, THEN STOP BEING THE JACKASS. Running away will only fuck up the situation more. And frankly, it's too bad if your too awkward to correct it. You've made your decision, now you need to grow up and fix it.

Sorry if I'm coming off as angry, I'm not. Just trying to get a point off to you. You are taking this WAY too seriously. Simmer down, or you'll blow up and wreck your relationship with not only your parents, but your family and friends if you act like this. Speaking of which, where the fuck are your friends right now? If you haven't told them yet you really should, they will help you out if they are even half-way decent friends.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Look, I already texted mom apologizing for what I did, but that doesn't change the fact that I can't forgive them for being so misinformed.


Don't blame them for being misinformed! It is up to YOU now to show them the good side of us! YOU are gonna have to show them. O know that's not easy. But nothing in life that is worth anything is easy. Nothing! Unless you're filthy ruch like Trump!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Don't blame them for being misinformed! It is up to YOU now to show them the good side of us! YOU are gonna have to show them. O know that's not easy. But nothing in life that is worth anything is easy. Nothing! Unless you're filthy ruch like Trump!


those who are filthy rich usually miss the most important lessons in life, and never learn what's really worth living for...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> those who are filthy rich usually miss the most important lessons in life, and never learn what's really worth living for...


Ain't that the truth! "Affluenza" my ass!!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

One friend lives 40 minutes away and the other one never wants to talk because depression. Also my parents won't bring it up. And it took all my courage to tell them yesterday, so I'm kinda spent now.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Look, I already texted mom apologizing for what I did, but that doesn't change the fact that I can't forgive them for being so misinformed.


I keep having to go back to this statement


um_pineapplez said:


> See, a while back, my parents caught me looking at mild furry porn.


Being "misinformed" as you define isn't really their fault; you set the standard just by that.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> I keep having to go back to this statement
> 
> Being "misinformed" as you define isn't really their fault; you set the standard just by that.


They didn't know it was furry porn. They only found out about furries recently. Go back a few pages and you'll get what I mean.


----------



## lyar (Oct 10, 2016)

I feel like you're being too pessimistic. You did it, you told your parents and that was the purpose of the thread. You gotta appreciate the little victories and use them to push you forward. Talking about the furry stuff is slightly easier now you've laid down the foundation. Stop treating your interests as a burden, keep your head up.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> One friend lives 40 minutes away and the other one never wants to talk because depression. Also my parents won't bring it up. And it took all my courage to tell them yesterday, so I'm kinda spent now.


you said only asked if they knew what they are...that's not telling them anything...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> you said only asked if they knew what they are...that's not telling them anything...


I know, but you said they figured it out.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I don't like indirect confrontation. Hell, I don't like confrontation in general. Even if I'm sweating like a certain b100b100d troll, it's a good movie. I should be allowed to share a good movie with my family. I'm just trying to build up the courage to do it. I mean, if I can get through a fear that made me quit playing Super Mario Galaxy for years, I can get through this.
> 
> Although stopping Sonic Unleashed for a decade was only because of that one segment in Chun-nan.


Why must you hurt me this way. Use the updated one you memester








BlueWorrior said:


> That is terrible advice. That will make things worse, because being a furry shouldn't be treated like a sexual preference. How does that explain an interest in anthropomorphic animals? How is telling somebody you're gay when you're not gay easier to explain?
> I.... I can't...



Liking dick or looking like someone into bestiality 

Which here sounds much worse? (I'll give you a hint! It's the illegal one)



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Funny you say that. When I first googled furries I came up with a great con video of fursuiters.



What you might find "great" will probably spur their curiosity and cause them to delve deeper until they find paydirt and vilify the poor dood


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Why must you hurt me this way. Use the updated one you memester
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt thst there's plenty out there that can paint furries in a bad light, but I think there is a lot more that shows the good side. And furry porn isn't the only porn out there. Put the word porn behind any word or fandom and you'll likely find porn about it.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No doubt thst there's plenty out there that can paint furries in a bad light, but I think there is a lot more that shows the good side. And furry porn isn't the only porn out there. Put the word porn behind any word or fandom and you'll likely find porn about it.



I'm not talking about the porn my friend. I'm talking about the media coverage that furry has had over the couple of decades


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I'm not talking about the porn my friend. I'm talking about the media coverage that furry has had over the couple of decades


That too. But if his parents are smart then they'll see past the bullshit. I did. I am a parent myself with two teenaged kids. Seeing past bullshit is an artform all good parents should have.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That too. But if his parents are smart then they'll see past the bullshit. I did. I am a parent myself with two teenaged kids. Seeing past bullshit is an artform all good parents should have.



I dunno, many parents are old fashioned and will only care to use what they initially find which means he ain't in no luck


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I'm not talking about the porn my friend. I'm talking about the media coverage that furry has had over the couple of decades


Sergei saying something relevant to the topic at hand? What is the world coming to?

But yeah. They found out through a shitty iZombie episode. Now they think fuirries are all sexual deviants.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Sergei saying something relevant to the topic at hand? What is the world coming to?
> 
> But yeah. They found out through a shitty iZombie episode. Now they think fuirries are all sexual deviants.


I have some kinks, but I wouldn't say they are deviant. Most people do.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Sergei saying something relevant to the topic at hand? What is the world coming to?
> 
> But yeah. They found out through a shitty iZombie episode. Now they think fuirries are all sexual deviants.



Hey I _sometimes _post relevant things okay.

And I told you bro, I tried to warn you but now you've dug your own shallow grave. Best you can do is play it off and hope to whoever you pray to that they ain't finna find the statistics for sexuality



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have some kinks, but I wouldn't say they are deviant. Most people do.



And that's you, but historically the entire fandom was founded upon sex. The first convention required many of the fetish communities to attend just to be able to host it


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Liking dick or looking like someone into bestiality
> 
> Which here sounds much worse? (I'll give you a hint! It's the illegal one)


Why skirt around the subject? It's not an easy thing to explain either way, but don't you think that saying you're gay when you're NOT GAY is the equivalent of saying that you're a vegan when you're actually not a vegan?
I'd prefer to dispel that horrible misconception about bestiality rather than state something false, presenting it as fact. that would be ten times more confusing!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Why skirt around the subject? It's not an easy thing to explain either way, but don't you think that saying you're gay when you're NOT GAY is the equivalent of saying that you're a vegan when you're actually not a vegan?
> I'd prefer to dispel that horrible misconception about bestiality rather than state something false, presenting it as fact. that would be ten times more confusing!



Oh trust me, dispelling it would be great. However, that shit just ain't happening with all of the negative media coverage. By saying you're gay you can at least feel the disappointment rather than them wanting to get you therapy because they're afraid to let you around animals


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Oh trust me, dispelling it would be great. However, that shit just ain't happening with all of the negative media coverage. By saying you're gay you can at least feel the disappointment rather than them wanting to get you therapy because they're afraid to let you around animals


why are you hanging onto this gay thing? are you somehow implying all furries are gay? Also isn't the very definition of a furry contradicts sexual interest in actual animals? It's an interest in anthropomorphic animals, innit.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> why are you hanging onto this gay thing? are you somehow implying all furries are gay? Also isn't the very definition of a furry contradicts sexual interest in actual animals? It's an interest in anthropomorphic animals, innit.



~65 - 70% furries _are _gay but no. I'm using gay because some simple searching will yield that result pretty easily.

Plus when parents think you're hiding something it's either:

Drugs
Sexuality
Illegal shit

Which of these 3 things is the least likely to incur the wrath of disappointment?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> ~65 - 70% furries _are _gay but no. I'm using gay because some simple searching will yield that result pretty easily.
> 
> Plus when parents think you're hiding something it's either:
> 
> ...


Maybe we've had different experiences with parents, but if I need to tell something to my mum and it's a little awkward, but I take the time to explain myself, she'll be totally okay with it, so as long as you explain adequately.
btw I haven't told my mum yet, I don't feel like she needs to know anytime soon, but she's real chill about this stuff, but regardless, I think this would apply to all parents. Thing is, being a furry is so much more than a sexual thing. It's a global phenomenon with so many things going on in it. What I'm trying to say is it would be a disservice to your parents and to the furry community to take the easy option by being a furry is equivalent to being gay, rather than to take the time out to explain it.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> are you somehow implying all furries are gay?


A shit-load of them are, though. Hell, sometimes I wonder if I'm the only one here that doesn't have dick on the brain.



BlueWorrior said:


> It's an interest in anthropomorphic animals, innit.


Technically yes, but people on the outside don't really make that distinction. Most of them probably don't even know what "anthropomorphic" means.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Maybe we've had different experiences with parents, but if I need to tell something to my mum and it's a little awkward, but I take the time to explain myself, she'll be totally okay with it, so as long as you explain adequately.
> btw I haven't told my mum yet, I don't feel like she needs to know anytime soon, but she's real chill about this stuff, but regardless, I think this would apply to all parents. Thing is, being a furry is so much more than a sexual thing. It's a global phenomenon with so many things going on in it. What I'm trying to say is it would be a disservice to your parents and to the furry community to take the easy option by being a furry is equivalent to being gay, rather than to take the time out to explain it.



Doesn't matter what _you _think it is mate. Most people will look up "reputable" sources and more often than not, find that furry is nothing but gay sexual deviants that like to dress up and bone animals.

Or ya know, take the completely safe option and never talk about it or mention it to your parents since they ain't finna need to know these things



JumboWumbo said:


> A shit-load of them are, though. Hell, sometimes I wonder if I'm the only one here that doesn't have dick on the brain.



Don't worry mate, there's studies showing ~ 25 - 35% of furries are straight


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 10, 2016)

A shit-load of them are said:


> Technically yes, but people on the outside don't really make that distinction. Most of them probably don't even know what "anthropomorphic" means.


And that's why it's important to take time to explain things. What would most certainly not help is to say that you're gay and confuse your parents even more.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> And that's why it's important to take time to explain things. What would most certainly not help is to say that you're gay and confuse your parents even more.



Or just never talk about it so you won't have to go through the awkward cycle of

"wel n-no mom... you see it's it's people who like to dress up and-"
"Billy why is that man in a fox suit? Is he trying to attract foxes? DOES HE WANT TO BONE THEM!! BILLY WHAT THE FUCK"
"NO MOM IT'S NOT THAT IT-"
"BILL I'VE HAD IT WITH YOUR SHIT. I JUST WANTED A NORMAL AND SUCCESSFUL SON BUT ALL I GOT WAS SOMEONE WHO LIKES TO SCREW ANIMALS. I've failed as a parent..."
"But mom!"
"Billy no. Get me my gun Billy"
"But mom why?
"Don't back talk me and just do it"

And they were never heard from again


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei, I can almost see where you're trying to come from here and I'm not trying to confront you in a keyboard warrior rage, but if you focus on what's important to you, and what being a furry means to you, then you can granulate your statement. I know most people are ignorant, but parents aren't strangers to you, they can accept things about you that strangers could never do.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Or just never talk about it so you won't have to go through the awkward cycle of
> 
> "wel n-no mom... you see it's it's people who like to dress up and-"
> "Billy why is that man in a fox suit? Is he trying to attract foxes? DOES HE WANT TO BONE THEM!! BILLY WHAT THE FUCK"
> ...


 That's defiantly now how my mum thinks :L


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Sergei, I can almost see where you're trying to come from here and I'm not trying to confront you in a keyboard warrior rage, but if you focus on what's important to you, and what being a furry means to you, then you can granulate your statement. I know most people are ignorant, but parents aren't strangers to you, they can accept things that strangers could never do.



But you see you're missing the point. If you believe that furry is something you absolutely _need _to tell your parents about then you need help. You don't tell your parents that you like Chinese cartoons or those vode gaems on the Xbone 420, do you? So why would you tell them you like something that can very easily be misconstrued like that? Save yourself the embarrassment and cringe by keeping it to yourself


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But you see you're missing the point. If you believe that furry is something you absolutely _need _to tell your parents about then you need help. You don't tell your parents that you like Chinese cartoons or those vode gaems on the Xbone 420, do you? So why would you tell them you like something that can very easily be misconstrued like that? Save yourself the embarrassment and cringe by keeping it to yourself


well... actually I do
I'm quite honest with my mum about a lot of things. I've told her about anime and video games.
Maybe my mum is more accepting than most. It then makes me sad that some parents aren't as accepting and open.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> A shit-load of them are, though. Hell, sometimes I wonder if I'm the only one here that doesn't have dick on the brain.
> 
> 
> Technically yes, but people on the outside don't really make that distinction. Most of them probably don't even know what "anthropomorphic" means.


Most young people think about sex. And often. Not just gay guys. I'm 40 and still think about it every day!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei, We're definitely on different sides of the fence here, but it's all irrelivant anyway, Pine's made his move. Whether you think it's for better or for worse, It's pretty much out of our ball park now (implying if it ever was :L)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Sergei, We're definitely on different sides of the fence here, but it's all irrelivant anyway, Pine's made his move. Whether you think it's for better or for worse, It's pretty much out of our ball park now (implying if it ever was :L)



Tried warning the dood but he got himself in deep water. This is why I abhor teaching in North America. Kids these days never weigh their options and always fuck up like that :c


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Most young people think about sex. And often. Not just gay guys. I'm 40 and still think about it every day!



No, I wasn't saying that only gays think of it. That would be ridiculous.

My porn folder has almost 500 images.

I don't think I've even looked at half of them.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> No, I wasn't saying that only gays think of it. That would be ridiculous.
> 
> My porn folder has almost 500 images.
> 
> I don't think I've even looked at half of them.



To be fair gays _are _known to be hella promiscuous compared to straight/bi. There's even that whole fiasco with catchers and carriers (willingly passing aids and other deadly diseases through sex)


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> There's even that whole fiasco with catchers and carriers (willingly passing aids and other deadly diseases through sex)


Yeah, I've heard about that. I'm sorry, but those people are just fucked in the head.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Yeah, I've heard about that. I'm sorry, but those people are just fucked in the head.



Oh no trust me, they deserve to be shamed


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Liking dick or looking like someone into bestiality
> 
> Which here sounds much worse? (I'll give you a hint! It's the illegal one)


you do know that only a handful of states in the US have actually outright banned the latter right?


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No doubt thst there's plenty out there that can paint furries in a bad light, but I think there is a lot more that shows the good side. And furry porn isn't the only porn out there. Put the word porn behind any word or fandom and you'll likely find porn about it.


it's called rule 34....


Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I'm not talking about the porn my friend. I'm talking about the media coverage that furry has had over the couple of decades


Furries being hesitant and untrusting of the media due to past coverage isn't helping either...both sides are to blame on that one.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 10, 2016)

You do realize that he's gay will go right out the window when he gets a girlfriend, right? At any rate, it's too late now. 

Now, can we please get back to the topic at hand? Otherwise, please leave if you don't have something productive to say. This has turned from a thread that's trying to help pineapplez to one where people are fighting among themselves in the comments.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> you do know that only a handful of states in the US have actually outright banned the latter right?
> 
> it's called rule 34....
> 
> Furries being hesitant and untrusting of the media due to past coverage isn't helping either...both sides are to blame on that one.



Doesn't just apply to the states my amigo. More sensible places like Canada have it outlawed and rightfully so

Nah, the media just likes to make shit up to get them views. Doesn't help that the most outspoken are usually the most cringey (with exception to glorious Uncle Kage)



*Insert Clever Name said:


> You do realize that he's gay will go right out the window when he gets a girlfriend, right? At any rate, it's too late now.
> 
> Now, can we please get back to the topic at hand? Otherwise, please leave if you don't have something productive to say. This has turned from a thread that's trying to help pineapplez to one where people are fighting among themselves in the comments.


It's pretty on track my friendo. I've been warning him and he made the dumbass mistake and as such, the fallout begins


----------



## Somnium (Oct 10, 2016)

Did someone say Bestiality? Isn't that what being furry pretty much means?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Doesn't just apply to the states my amigo. More sensible places like Canada have it outlawed and rightfully so


not disagreeing with you on that one, but he lives in the US. And you really don't need to chime in with your "I told you this would happen" mentality. He wanted to tell them regardless what the outcome would be. The rest is up to him, but I still think he should give them some time and wait at least 24 hours before bringing it up again. that way they have time to process it, and chill whatever views they might have on it from that TV episode. It also gives him time to collect the information he wants to talk about, and plan his approach to giving them the proper information.


Somnium said:


> Did someone said Bestiality? Isn't that what being furry pretty much means?


Somnium...that's really not helping...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm back. My phone died in history and I had to charge it. You guys can stop fighting now.

Anyway, I don't know how to do this. Normally I'd write a 10-page essay on this stuff, but I don't have time for that. Or I'd do a presentation, but I would look stupid standing up in front of my parents explaining things.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

I wouldn't choose to write a 10 page essay period...but pineappz, we don't know your parents, only you do...which makes you the only one who knows how best to approach the subject with them. I wish I could give better advice, but I got nothing...other than have patience (again me sounding like a hypocrite as I believe patience is something I don't have time for) and gather your thoughts while you wait a day or two, before bringing it up to them aagin


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 10, 2016)

My mom wouldn't care if I'm in a fursuit, but with my dad, he just wants me to be careful. =J


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> not disagreeing with you on that one, but he lives in the US. And you really don't need to chime in with your "I told you this would happen" mentality. He wanted to tell them regardless what the outcome would be. The rest is up to him, but I still think he should give them some time and wait at least 24 hours before bringing it up again. that way they have time to process it, and chill whatever views they might have on it from that TV episode. It also gives him time to collect the information he wants to talk about, and plan his approach to giving them the proper information.
> 
> Somnium...that's really not helping...



Such a convoluted answer to a simple thing that could have been entirely avoided by just keeping it to yourself like a normal person


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I wouldn't choose to write a 10 page essay period...but pineappz, we don't know your parents, only you do...which makes you the only one who knows how best to approach the subject with them. I wish I could give better advice, but I got nothing...other than have patience (again me sounding like a hypocrite as I believe patience is something I don't have time for) and gather your thoughts while you wait a day or two, before bringing it up to them aagin


I actually don't know how. I've never really done something like this before, so I'd always assumed I'd never need to.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Such a convoluted answer to a simple thing that could have been entirely avoided by just keeping it to yourself like a normal person


Do you seriously have nothing better to do than be a dick? Stop bitching about what you think he should have done. We got it. No point in going on and on about how you were "correct".

ANNNNYWAYSSS, I'm going to have to agree with Abyssalrider on this one. I wish there was more we could do, but really all we can do right now is keep you from getting too stressed. We aren't there to decide when to tell them or how to go about it. Every situation is different, so you'll just have to trust your gut feeling.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I actually don't know how. I've never really done something like this before, so I'd always assumed I'd never need to.



Gotta think things through my friend



*Insert Clever Name said:


> Do you seriously have nothing better to do than be a dick? Stop bitching about what you think he should have done. We got it. No point in going on and on about how you were "correct".
> 
> ANNNNYWAYSSS, I'm going to have to agree with Abyssalrider on this one. I wish there was more we could do, but really all we can do right now is keep you from getting too stressed. We aren't there to decide when to tell them or how to go about it. Every situation is different, so you'll just have to trust your gut feeling.



Whoa chill out broham no need for this harsh and abusive language


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 10, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> I'm going to have to agree with Abyssalrider on this one. I wish there was more we could do, but really all we can do right now is keep you from getting too stressed. We aren't there to decide when to tell them or how to go about it. Every situation is different, so you'll just have to trust your gut feeling.


Honestly, though, I would just wait it out a while. Sounds like the tension is still pretty high there. Unless you feel like a good opportunity comes up, I would ride out the stress.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Honestly, though, I would just wait it out a while. Sounds like the tension is still pretty high there. Unless you feel like a good opportunity comes up, I would ride out the stress.


Nah. Mom and I are getting along pretty well right now. I mean, yeah it's probably awkward but maybe I shouldn't mention it again. Maybe it'll be be happier that way.

Unless I can think of a better option, of course.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Nah. Mom and I are getting along pretty well right now. I mean, yeah it's probably awkward but maybe I shouldn't mention it again. Maybe it'll be be happier that way.
> 
> Unless I can think of a better option, of course.


Yeah, in that case I would just leave it unless it comes up again or if you feel you need to talk about it again. After a while things should go back to normal, and you won't have to stress out over telling them you're a furry anymore.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Wait a minute......(remembers mentioning I wanted to go to MWFF this year) sh!t. How am I gonna get to that step.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Nah. Mom and I are getting along pretty well right now. I mean, yeah it's probably awkward but maybe I shouldn't mention it again. Maybe it'll be be happier that way.
> 
> Unless I can think of a better option, of course.





um_pineapplez said:


> Wait a minute......(remembers mentioning I wanted to go to MWFF this year) sh!t. How am I gonna get to that step.



Heed your earlier idea and just let it go. Wait until you're older before you make worse decisions and are able to support yourself if shit gets fucked


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Wait a minute......(remembers mentioning I wanted to go to MWFF this year) sh!t. How am I gonna get to that step.


I thought about that, too, and I honestly don't know what the best way to go about it would be. I would still wait, though. At least for right now.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Wait a minute......(remembers mentioning I wanted to go to MWFF this year) sh!t. How am I gonna get to that step.


isn't that in December?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> isn't that in December?


Yeah. I've got two months. 

Also telling them tomorrow might be a bad choice. My dad has to get up early to take someone to the airport, and he gets unreasonable when his schedule is off.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

your mom is still an option while he's gone...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> your mom is still an option while he's gone...


yeah, but I wanna tell them both.

(self-loathing about me being needlessly complicated with everything I do) also school tomorrow.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

try telling them separately, it might make it easier. (especially if your mom ends up supporting you, she could make it easier to explain to your dad)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> try telling them separately, it might make it easier. (especially if your mom ends up supporting you, she could make it easier to explain to your dad)


My dad is impossible to get through to. Particularly with my mom. I doubt he'd listen to her.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

but you'd at least have a better chance that one of them would be supportive... (it's better than nothing)


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> My dad is impossible to get through to. Particularly with my mom. I doubt he'd listen to her.


All the more reason to tell your mom when he's not around. Then again, she'll probably want to wait for your dad to come home.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 10, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> All the more reason to tell your mom when he's not around. Then again, she'll probably want to wait for your dad to come home.


Unless you decide not to tell them at all that day, of course


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2016)

Hey pienapplez. Good morning! How are things on the homefront?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2016)

All shitposting aside, I pat you on the back for at least trying. Don't listen to some of these guys, you probably know who. I think you're doing fine.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> All shitposting aside, I pat you on the back for at least trying. Don't listen to some of these guys, you probably know who. I think you're doing fine.


IK. I'm contemplating telling mom after school. And considering how fast my battery died yesterday, I'm not going to be checking this as often.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> IK. I'm contemplating telling mom after school. And considering how fast my battery died yesterday, I'm not going to be checking this as often.


Well good luck buddy. Keep your chin up. And have a great day at school! Courage comes in many different forms. Now we can all add pineapplez to that list.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well good luck buddy. Keep your chin up. And have a great day at school! Courage comes in many different forms. Now we can all add pineapplez to that list.


Wait. Wat list?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 11, 2016)

No seriously. What list?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> _Courage comes in many different forms_. Now we can all add pineapplez to* that list*.


this one.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 11, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> No seriously. What list?


It's a figurative list. He was referring to a "list" of courageous things


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Wait. Wat list?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 11, 2016)

Ah, well to balance it out, I can't find a good time to tell my mom today.

There goes that plan.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

you'll do it in time, hang in there.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> you'll do it in time, hang in there.


Not to mention how ironic it is. Dad bashes my fandom because of the sexual side (which is all he's heard of), but I could easily bash him for being an otaku (he's really into anime. DBZ, Inuyasha, Robotech, Sailor Moon, etc. Speaking of which, pray to god they don't make a Sailor Moon reboot like they're making the Power Rangers one. Just in case it's sh!t.) Of course I don't just to be nice, but you'd think he should be a little more considerate of my likes and dislikes (I mean, he was cool with my pony phase even though the MLP fandom has THOSE fans.)


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 11, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Not to mention how ironic it is. Dad bashes my fandom because of the sexual side (which is all he's heard of), but I could easily bash him for being an otaku (he's really into anime. DBZ, Inuyasha, Robotech, Sailor Moon, etc. Speaking of which, pray to god they don't make a Sailor Moon reboot like they're making the Power Rangers one. Just in case it's sh!t.) Of course I don't just to be nice, but you'd think he should be a little more considerate of my likes and dislikes (I mean, he was cool with my pony phase even though the MLP fandom has THOSE fans.)


Well then, as nicely as possible, use that info to your favor. Like I said before, you're about to have the most adult conversation you've ever had. Keep your cool and lay it out there strategically. Be ready to defend the good vs the dark. And remind him that there are freaks in every fandom, not just furries.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

clearly he forgets how much porn is also based off of three of the anime you listed...(anime fans have nearly just as much created porn content as the furry community if you know where to look) but use those articles i linked a couple pages back, and if you need to, have him message me. (i'm sure i'm not the only one who would offer to help  explain the community if asked)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Well then, as nicely as possible, use that info to your favor. Like I said before, you're about to have the most adult conversation you've ever had. Keep your cool and lay it out there strategically. Be ready to defend the good vs the dark. And remind him that there are freaks in every fandom, not just furries.


(even more ironic is the fact that I don't think he knows about otakus. or wolfaboos. No offense, Okami/Abyssal.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm a tigrol (tiger/wolf hybrid)


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 11, 2016)

Just dont rub it in that he wasn't aware. (Maybe he is, and thats his secret. You never know.) But make sure you speak like you're a young ADULT. Don't be whiny, or rude. And say that you respect his opinion, his and moms, and you want to make sure that they understand why you want to be a part of it, and what you'd like to do as far as suits & cons. And then show them a con video. Or Kiba Wolf. 

You can do this. Just try not to work it up too much in your mind beforehand.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 11, 2016)

Obligatory update of you could have avoided this but now you've brought judgement on ye of too much faith~



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> All shitposting aside, I pat you on the back for at least trying. Don't listen to some of these guys, you probably know who. I think you're doing fine.



Shh, we all know what the smartest course of action was but it's since long been gone


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 11, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Obligatory update of you could have avoided this but now you've brought judgement on ye of too much faith~
> 
> 
> 
> Shh, we all know what the smartest course of action was but it's since long been gone



(Low growling vibrations) it's time. To stop.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Obligatory update of you could have avoided this but now you've brought judgement on ye of too much faith~
> 
> 
> 
> Shh, we all know what the smartest course of action was but it's since long been gone


now that Pineapplez has said it, it's pretty much official that nobody in this thread cares what you have to say on the topic Sergei, so stop posting on it if you can't be supportive.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 11, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> (Low growling vibrations) it's time. To stop.


Asking Sergei to stop shit posting or antagonizing is like asking a fish not to swim.

Also, when you do finally broach the issue with your parents, be as non-confrontational as you can. It'll help keep them calm.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> now that Pineapplez has said it, it's pretty much official that nobody in this thread cares what you have to say on the topic Sergei, so stop posting on it if you can't be supportive.



But why would I care about what people think? Silencing the truth is the worst crime on can commit~


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

it's not the truth, given the reasons he had for telling them; the best choice was to tell them whether you agree with it or not. Which he did, now it's just a test of courage and standing for what he believes in, not a competition over which one of them is more stubborn.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> it's not the truth, given the reasons he had for telling them; the best choice was to tell them whether you agree with it or not. Which he did, now it's just a test of courage and standing for what he believes in, not a competition over which one of them is more stubborn.


I have a hunch that it'll actually boil into that, knowing my father. But I could be wrong. I guess it just boils down to finding the time this week to tell 'em.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

It's so nice when you block someone. Then you don't have to see their dumb meaningless post anymore. Yay.
Anyways, it's all good pineapplez. You do what you must. We're behind you 100%!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's so nice when you block someone. Then you don't have to see their dumb meaningless post anymore. Yay.
> Anyways, it's all good pineapplez. You do what you must. We're behind you 100%!


Indeed. Although I did think of another problem. My dad's rarely been wrong. He's been right about several things for the past......well, almost all of my life so far. I doubt he'd ever consider that he might be wrong about it.

Although if I presented him with that one thing I remember seeing some time ago in this thread, he might put 2 and 2 together. Mom would believe me if I just told her.

Too bad I'm still trying to build my courage up. Not to mention that according to my Health teacher, I'm suffering from depression. (Not sure if that's true tho.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Indeed. Although I did think of another problem. My dad's rarely been wrong. He's been right about several things for the past......well, almost all of my life so far. I doubt he'd ever consider that he might be wrong about it.
> 
> Although if I presented him with that one thing I remember seeing some time ago in this thread, he might put 2 and 2 together. Mom would believe me if I just told her.
> 
> Too bad I'm still trying to build my courage up. Not to mention that according to my Health teacher, I'm suffering from depression. (Not sure if that's true tho.)


Just keep in mind that your dad IS A MAN. And men do not like being proven wrong. At all!


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 12, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Indeed. Although I did think of another problem. My dad's rarely been wrong. He's been right about several things for the past......well, almost all of my life so far. I doubt he'd ever consider that he might be wrong about it.
> 
> Although if I presented him with that one thing I remember seeing some time ago in this thread, he might put 2 and 2 together. Mom would believe me if I just told her.
> 
> Too bad I'm still trying to build my courage up. Not to mention that according to my Health teacher, I'm suffering from depression. (Not sure if that's true tho.)


Do you feel depressed? I'd take what he says with a grain of salt, as he isn't a psychologist. What does your counselor think? (If you've talked about it with him/her). Oh, and what thing earlier in the thread?

Anyways, as Okami has been saying, we are with you no matter what you do, and just know that even if your dad is wrong, "he's always right" as they usually say.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2016)

OP come to a conclusion or not? Going by the 28 pages of comments, I'd say no.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> OP come to a conclusion or not? Going by the 28 pages of comments, I'd say no.


He's taken his furst steps.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He's taken his furst steps.


Took him long enough.

Gonna be interesting to see whether or not his father disowns him.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He's taken his furst steps.


*Sighs heavily* 

But yeah, he's told them. Now it's just a matter of further explaining so they don't have the wrong idea. I'll try to find the post where he talked about it and send it your way (it should be around page 25 I think)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Took him long enough.
> 
> Gonna be interesting to see whether or not his father disowns him.


So far he hasn't. But he kinda shrugged it off. And turns out his dad is an Otaku


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So far he hasn't. But he kinda shrugged it off. And turns out his dad is an Otaku


Lmao. No wonder he doesn't give a shit. 

If he did, he'd be a total hypocrite, and he knows it.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> OP come to a conclusion or not? Going by the 28 pages of comments, I'd say no.





um_pineapplez said:


> Guys! I do have a life, you know.
> 
> But anyway. Decent news and potentially mortifying news. Decent news: I did it.
> 
> ...


There you go. It's on page 20


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 12, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Do you feel depressed? I'd take what he says with a grain of salt, as he isn't a psychologist. What does your counselor think? (If you've talked about it with him/her). Oh, and what thing earlier in the thread?
> 
> Anyways, as Okami has been saying, we are with you no matter what you do, and just know that even if your dad is wrong, "he's always right" as they usually say.


*She.
But anyway, by thing some pages ago I mea- oh wait. I saved the file to my laptop and put it in a suspicious-looking folder on my desktop (the same folder I'll move my trollsona to just because I can.)



Yakamaru said:


> Lmao. No wonder he doesn't give a shit.
> 
> If he did, he'd be a total hypocrite, and he knows it.


He saw a sh!tty episode of iZombie and now he thinks furries are sexual zoophiliacs. It's the part where I tried to tell him that said part is only 17% that he shrugged off. Too bad I'm too nice to point out how ironic it is.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> *She.
> But anyway, by thing some pages ago I mea- oh wait. I saved the file to my laptop and put it in a suspicious-looking folder on my desktop (the same folder I'll move my trollsona to just because I can.)


you referring to Nick?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> you referring to Nick?


She is his gym coach i think.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She is his gym coach i think.


Health teacher.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She is his gym coach i think.


i was referring to the file he referenced in that quote, only thing left his dad could put 2 and 2 together for...the Nick Wilde part, I mean...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> i was referring to the file he referenced in that quote, only thing left his dad could put 2 and 2 together for...the Nick Wilde part, I mean...


No. I meant the...oh fuck it. I'll just attach it right now. It was all the way back in page one, so it makes sense that no one remembers it.

http://furscience.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Furscience-Furbook-First-5.pdf


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

I read that when I first joined too, lol.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I read that when I first joined too, lol.


I'm reading through it now. I am pleased with the amount of stats in this!
I like stats.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 12, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I'm reading through it now. I am pleased with the amount of stats in this!
> I like stats.


I know, it looks like something dad would acknowledge. Getting him to read it tho.....

Still, mom would be a little more accepting. I'm just not sure when or how to tell them a second time.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

you said you didn't really tell them the first time...but you made the first step and that's a good thing. (most important part really) We all believe you can do this, you just have to believe it too.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> you said you didn't really tell them the first time...but you made the first step and that's a good thing. (most important part really) We all believe you can do this, you just have to believe it too.


That's kinda hard when all you can think of is failure on a daily basis. I mean, my Homestuck classpect is based around seeing decisions that could doom the timeline. It's not exactly reassuring.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 13, 2016)

know what else isn't exactly reassuring? When you find out on your 18th birthday that on the day you were born, your doctors gave you less than 24 hours to live.
Now over 23 years after that day, i'm still standing (if that's not willpower what is?) Learning something like that about your own life, really puts things into perspective.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> know what else isn't exactly reassuring? When you find out on your 18th birthday that on the day you were born, your doctors gave you less than 24 hours to live.
> Now over 23 years after that day, i'm still standing (if that's not willpower what is?) Learning something like that about your own life, really puts things into perspective.


Suddenly I feel very depressed.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 13, 2016)

Like seriously. Holy crap. I feel horribly insignificant. What's the point of even trying to tell my parents if I can't ever equate to something like that?


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 13, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Like seriously. Holy crap. I feel horribly insignificant. What's the point of even trying to tell my parents if I can't ever equate to something like that?


You feel depressed because you were healthy as a baby?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 13, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> You feel depressed because you were healthy as a baby?


No. I feel depressed because I'll never be able to equate to defying the medical tests. I'll never be able to do something that massive.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 13, 2016)

(not the only time I should have died either...) But seriously, we believe in you. You got this, you just have to believe in yourself.

EDIT: reply restriction, but you've done something even I don't have the balls to do. You actually began to tell your parents you're a furry...I could never do that.. (because other things I don't want them to know would also come out if I did)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (not the only time I should have died either...) But seriously, we believe in you. You got this, you just have to believe in yourself.


Exactly, and I don't. It's like I'm physically incapable of feeling good about anything I do.

I gotta see if I can make my therapy weekly instead of bi-weekly.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 13, 2016)

seriously Pineapplez, you've actually told them (or at least started to) that your a furry, I'm 23 and I don't come close to having that kind of courage...think about that one...
I've nearly (or should have) died several times throughout my life before I was even 6 years old...and I don't even come close to having the courage to tell anyone IRL about my being a furry (the two I did tell were already fairly obvious they were as well or had an interest in it long before I told them) You seem far more confident than I will ever be, you've got this. We all believe that, and I believe that deep down (though you might be trying to ignore it) that you believe it too. Trust that part of yourself, and you won't fail.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> seriously Pineapplez, you've actually told them (or at least started to) that your a furry, I'm 23 and I don't come close to having that kind of courage...think about that one...
> I've nearly (or should have) died several times throughout my life before I was even 6 years old...and I don't even come close to having the courage to tell anyone IRL about my being a furry (the two I did tell were already fairly obvious they were as well or had an interest in it long before I told them) You seem far more confident than I will ever be, you've got this. We all believe that, and I believe that deep down (though you might be trying to ignore it) that you believe it too. Trust that part of yourself, and you won't fail.


Fail? I can't even ever find a good time to tell mom.

Besides, It's things like these www.ign.com: why do furries get so much hate on here? That make me worry about not telling them.

Just.....I'm not sure whether to lose faith in humanity, curl up and cry, or start contemplating suicide again.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> or start contemplating suicide again.


no, I am not going to let anyone your age reach that point...not alone...when I was your age one of my friends hung himself (a month before freshman year started)...I will not let ANYONE go through what his mom went through as long as there is anything I can do with even the smallest chance of stopping it.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> no, I am not going to let anyone your age reach that point...not alone...when I was your age one of my friends hung himself (a month before freshman year started)...I will not let ANYONE go through what his mom went through as long as there is anything I can do with even the smallest chance of stopping it.


I've already tried throwing myself off of the second floor of my school. Someone pulled me back, but that was probably the lowest point in my life, what with the bullying from my own swim team (the one thing I'm good at, mind you), cyberbullying on my Youtube channel (I have a higher subscriber count from doing some reviews, so that's bound to change), and several other factors, and I just subconciously decided that I was done with it all.

Of course, that was stupid, but now I'm just trying to give myself a reason to be happy, but I can't find one.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> y
> 
> I've already tried throwing myself off of the second floor of my school. Someone pulled me back, but that was probably the lowest point in my life, what with the bullying from my own swim team (the one thing I'm good at, mind you), cyberbullying on my Youtube channel (I have a higher subscriber count from doing some reviews, so that's bound to change), and several other factors, and I just subconciously decided that I was done with it all.
> 
> Of course, that was stupid, but now I'm just trying to give myself a reason to be happy, but I can't find one.


unlike most I had an advantage when it came to bullying...I stopped caring what people thought me when I was 9 (including friends, family, and everyone else)...that lead to a host of problems by itself...but my bullying was others choosing to target my temper (had very very poor self-control until I turned 15 years old) ignore the haters (easier said than done, I know) and focus on the good things, if you need someone to talk to about it, i'm here. i'll give you my phone # if you want it for any "need to talk to someone now" situations, but that'd be given through pm not on a publicly visible thread.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 15, 2016)

I was a pretty hardcore bully at school myself, good times


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

@um_pineapplez  you wouldn't be the first person I've offered to be there for if they needed someone to talk to, and you certainly won't be the last. I can not, do not, and will not let anyone your age go through those kind of feelings alone...I've been there, I know the kind of hell it can be...chances are at your age I had many more plans for the "escape" than you've probably even considered, so I know what it's like. After my friends choice I swore to myself and our other friends that as long as I could do anything that might even come close to having even a small chance of possibly helping to prevent it, that I would never let anyone that young reach that decision. I'm obligated to help because I've been there...I know it sucks, but you can't try going it alone. I know from experience it doesn't work, and it only makes it worse. Hang in there, you can do this.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 15, 2016)

I've never had to deal with depression before and I can only imagine what you're going though.
Stay strong, do it not only for yourself but your parents and everybody who cares about you.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 15, 2016)

I had depression. School made me almost go through with suicide until I got stuck in a psych ward for a week. It's hard to find that thing to be happy about, Apple, but it'll come eventually, even if it takes what seems like forever and a half.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

I haven't exactly had to deal with depression either (I was never clinically diagnosed with it, because I never brought up the fact that by 7th grade I had already came up with 37 different plans to "escape" to ANYONE until after I'd already graduated, so I know first hand that going it alone doesn't work...) if you ever need someone to talk to about ANYTHING, I want you to have a way to contact me pinez, if your parents are decent ones, they won't freak out about the fact that their child has someone to confide in and talk to about things that they should never have to deal with alone. even if they've never met that someone in-person. (I for one would be glad that my child was at least talking to someone about it and getting help handling their emotions and thoughts instead of trying to go it alone. regardless if it was with a person i'd never met or not) I'm here to help, doesn't matter what time someone needs it or what i'm doing at the time they ask for it. If you needed me to, I would drop everything and drive there immediately if you told me you needed someone to help you.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 15, 2016)

This thread is depressing to read


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 15, 2016)

Somnium said:


> This thread is depressing to read





Spoiler: C^:











Take this.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Fail? I can't even ever find a good time to tell mom.
> 
> Besides, It's things like these www.ign.com: why do furries get so much hate on here? That make me worry about not telling them.
> 
> Just.....I'm not sure whether to lose faith in humanity, curl up and cry, or start contemplating suicide again.



post: 5612798, member: 103367"]Fail? I can't even ever find a good time to tell mom.

Besides, It's things like these www.ign.com: why do furries get so much hate on here? That make me worry about not telling them.

Just.....I'm not sure whether to lose faith in humanity, curl up and cry, or start contemplating suicide again.[/QUOTE]
Let me tell you something pieapplez. That should never enter your mind as an option. Suicide is NOT the way to go! That's not even a last resort! Not only does it end YOUR life, but you can bet your ass it ends your parents life as well. Do you honestly believe this situation warrants that kind of harsh reality?! Your parents love you! Your friends love you!. And we all love you too! So don't you ever say that again!!


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Oct 15, 2016)

my mom is cool with me being a furry & my dad doesn't know anything about me so :/


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> post: 5612798, member: 103367"]Fail? I can't even ever find a good time to tell mom.
> 
> Besides, It's things like these www.ign.com: why do furries get so much hate on here? That make me worry about not telling them.
> 
> Just.....I'm not sure whether to lose faith in humanity, curl up and cry, or start contemplating suicide again.


Let me tell you something pieapplez. That should never enter your mind as an option. Suicide is NOT the way to go! That's not even a last resort! Not only does it end YOUR life, but you can bet your ass it ends your parents life as well. Do you honestly believe this situation warrants that kind of harsh reality?! Your parents love you! Your friends love you!. And we all love you too! So don't you ever say that again!![/QUOTE]
Sorry/not sorry That triggered me. I just really hate to see folks at the BEGINNING of their lives talk about ENDING their lives. If you have never seen the damage suicide does to those left behind, ask me about it sometimes.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Let me tell you something pieapplez. That should never enter your mind as an option. Suicide is NOT the way to go! That's not even a last resort! Not only does it end YOUR life, but you can bet your ass it ends your parents life as well. Do you honestly believe this situation warrants that kind of harsh reality?! Your parents love you! Your friends love you!. And we all love you too! So don't you ever say that again!!



You are totally right though, Okami. Suicide is *never* the answer. all you're doing is leaving behind broken hearts. Suicide is a selfish thing to do and nobody should have to live through the aftermath.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> post: 5612798, member: 103367"]
> Let me tell you something pieapplez. That should never enter your mind as an option. Suicide is NOT the way to go! That's not even a last resort! Not only does it end YOUR life, but you can bet your ass it ends your parents life as well. Do you honestly believe this situation warrants that kind of harsh reality?! Your parents love you! Your friends love you!. And we all love you too! So don't you ever say that again!!





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry/not sorry That triggered me. I just really hate to see folks at the BEGINNING of their lives talk about ENDING their lives. If you have never seen the damage suicide does to those left behind, ask me about it sometimes.


what he said, seeing my friends mom at the funeral...you really don't want to put anyone through that...THAT is what made me swear to NEVER even THINK about the POSSIBILITY of ever considering it again...and why i'm so determined to not let anyone make that same decision...if you need someone to talk to i'm here, I want to you to know that. i don't care what time you might need it, where I am, what i'm doing, or who i'm with at the time. I'll be there if you need it.
hell you could be in another country (I know you're not but still), and I would still find a way to get there and help if you asked me to.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 15, 2016)

Not to mention me being furry drove away a potential friendship.

See, there's this girl in my school. Lemme get rid of any questions now: I have no romantic feelings for said girl whatsoever. Now, said girl draws FN@F and Undertale stuff. She's pretty good. I gotta give her credit. She's what inspired me to take up drawing again, and I have indeed improved drastically because of it. But then I made the mistake of telling her that I was a furry when I first admitted it (around April.) I thought that she would've had experience around other furries with her kind of stuff, but apparently not. I mean, before I told her, she would at least pipe in when she had info on the conversation at hand, and she would actually make some friendly comments on Google+ posts I made. Now she kinda pretends I don't exist unless she can't ignore me. I just feel horrible right now because I kinda fucked it up on my own part.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Not to mention me being furry drove away a potential friendship.
> 
> See, there's this girl in my school. Lemme get rid of any questions now: I have no romantic feelings for said girl whatsoever. Now, said girl draws FN@F and Undertale stuff. She's pretty good. I gotta give her credit. She's what inspired me to take up drawing again, and I have indeed improved drastically because of it. But then I made the mistake of telling her that I was a furry when I first admitted it (around April.) I thought that she would've had experience around other furries with her kind of stuff, but apparently not. I mean, before I told her, she would at least pipe in when she had info on the conversation at hand, and she would actually make some friendly comments on Google+ posts I made. Now she kinda pretends I don't exist unless she can't ignore me. I just feel horrible right now because I kinda fucked it up on my own part.


Telling her that you're a furry is not your fault, and you didn't "fuck it up" ; you were just being open and honest, instead of hiding yourself. There's nothing wrong with it.
If she can't accept you being a furry, and decides to do that crap to you, she's never really a "potential friend" for you in the first place, then. At least you two see each other's true color.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Not to mention me being furry drove away a potential friendship.
> 
> See, there's this girl in my school. Lemme get rid of any questions now: I have no romantic feelings for said girl whatsoever. Now, said girl draws FN@F and Undertale stuff. She's pretty good. I gotta give her credit. She's what inspired me to take up drawing again, and I have indeed improved drastically because of it. But then I made the mistake of telling her that I was a furry when I first admitted it (around April.) I thought that she would've had experience around other furries with her kind of stuff, but apparently not. I mean, before I told her, she would at least pipe in when she had info on the conversation at hand, and she would actually make some friendly comments on Google+ posts I made. Now she kinda pretends I don't exist unless she can't ignore me. I just feel horrible right now because I kinda fucked it up on my own part.


you can't control other people, but you can control yourself. if you ever need help with anything, or someone to talk to please don't hesitate to contact me if you want to.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Telling her that you're a furry is not your fault, and you didn't "fuck it up" ; you were just being open and honest, instead of hiding yourself. There's nothing wrong with it.
> If she can't accept you being a furry, and decides to do that crap to you, she's never really a "potential friend" for you in the first place, then. At least you two see each other's true color.


Heck, she actually never said anything about it. She never told me that she found it weird or anything. I guess in a way, she was kinda just trying to keep me from having a full-on mental breakdown. I'll admit, saying nothing was probably the best thing she could've done at that time, considering I was kinda in a bit of emotional turmoil after deciding I was one.

Just makes me more sad when I think about it that way.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Heck, she actually never said anything about it. She never told me that she found it weird or anything. I guess in a way, she was kinda just trying to keep me from having a full-on mental breakdown. I'll admit, saying nothing was probably the best thing she could've done at that time, considering I was kinda in a bit of emotional turmoil after deciding I was one.
> 
> Just makes me more sad when I think about it that way.


If she did suspect it, at least unlike most people she chose not to cause you any more pain...for that i'd thank her, and ask for a chance to explain it. if i were you.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I've already tried throwing myself off of the second floor of my school. Someone pulled me back, but that was probably the lowest point in my life, what with the bullying from my own swim team (the one thing I'm good at, mind you), cyberbullying on my Youtube channel (I have a higher subscriber count from doing some reviews, so that's bound to change), and several other factors, and I just subconciously decided that I was done with it all.
> 
> Of course, that was stupid, but now I'm just trying to give myself a reason to be happy, but I can't find one.



There was a kid in my high school who jumped off the second floor just for the hell of it.

Broke his leg.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> There was a kid in my high school who jumped off the second floor just for the hell of it.
> 
> Broke his leg.


please avoid anything that might encourage him to do it anyway...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I guess in a way, she was kinda just trying to keep me from having a full-on mental breakdown. I'll admit, saying nothing was probably the best thing she could've done at that time, considering I was kinda in a bit of emotional turmoil after deciding I was one.


I guess as much, but even then, at least you were being honest with yourself and her.



um_pineapplez said:


> Just makes me more sad when I think about it that way.


Sad, I know, but it'd be far more uncomfortable if you tried to hide yourself.

Exactly like my brother @Abyssalrider said it. Saves you the pain, really.

---

Oh and, something about your signature...
I've been there for probably all my life, I'm telling you. I know what it feels like, because I feel it all the time.

- Outrageously bad grades. Very gloomy future. I honestly don't know where my life would end up at when all my grades are C or lower (mostly D), only english A-B, but that's not enough. I fail several classes during the whole 4-year study, and with my parents' hopes for me to graduate with a good degree, which is sure as fuck gonna be impossible, everything just stresses me out worse than ever. Less and less motivation to continue struggling to live with every second passes by, literally.
- Extremely week-minded and emotional most of the times. Heck, I had a mental breakdown just from a role-play. Now try something IRL and you'll probably see me curling up while whimpering and crying like a bitch.
- Awfully bad intelligence. I dunno how else to put it, and I don't think you need further explanation for it.
- Incredibly bad social skills in general. I look like a dumb-ass stuttering every word I have in my mind until I manage to make a sentence understandable for a normal human being to comprehend. My mind just hardly stays focused, even if I want to.
- Bullies at school all the way from high school down to primary school, literally. I've always been just a bad joke for my classmates to make fun of. Physical violence with my fists and kicks at them was my only way to "defend" myself and show my attitude, but that left them with one more reason to pick on me. Who doesn't like picking on mere brutes without a brain just for the hell of it ? Boy, do I miss being the center of the jokes !
- "Friends" leaving and ignoring me after so many good times spent together, both IRL and online, simply because of my unreasonably and ridiculously low self-esteem, as well as my unhealthy self-loathing thoughts. I've lost a lot, because they couldn't stand me. Everything was good at first.

However, I'm still here. Still standing, and still living.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - Bullies at school all the way from high school down to primary school, literally. I've always been just a bad joke for my classmates to make fun of. Physical violence with my fists and kicks at them was my only way to "defend" myself and show my attitude, but that left them with one more reason to pick on me. Who doesn't like picking on mere brutes without a brain just for the hell of it ? Boy, do I miss being the center of the jokes !
> - "Friends" leaving and ignoring me after so many good times spent together, both IRL and online, simply because of my unreasonably and ridiculously low self-esteem, as well as my unhealthy self-loathing thoughts. I've lost a lot, because they couldn't stand me. Everything was good at first.



I wrote this several months ago to vent out all my frustration, rage and anger, in case you wanna ask how bad I felt at that time...


Spoiler: Go ahead and laugh at me, I could care less...



I can't tell you what the deal is, I can only tell you that it kills me,
And nobody can feel me, even heal me, I can't breath but I still live while I can live
As long as my heart still beats, as it always will be.
Despised to death, embrace the hate,
It's like I'm manifested from what this lovely world got left, straight off the grave,
And right before I'm going to hell, they reanimate me,
They obliterate me and I love it.
"Go ! I don't need you !"
"Well good riddance !"
"I'm sorry, come back."
We're running right back,
There we go again,
It's so insane cause when it's going good, it's going great,
I'm nobody with nothing left to lose, they're Super Stars,
And when it's bad, it's just me falling back in shame and pain,
"Who am I ?
I don't even know myself."
I call back for them, but that just means I lose again, though I know that the ending's always the same.

You ever helped somebody so much they could tell you they couldn't thank enough,
And then, when it's your turn to ask, they started getting rough,
Kinda like you're such a bother,
Yeah, you thought that you're the big brother,
Now you're getting sick of looking at each other,
You swore you'd never leave 'em, never dare ever mistreat 'em,
Now they're at your freaking face shrugging you off when you think you're still with 'em,
You spit all the nasty words, cuss, curse, diss 'em,
When they're down, kick 'em,
So lost from the moments when you rip 'em,
Then it's you be the one that
Say your apology,
Then they may forgive you like it was all your fault,
Guess that they don't know you 'cause your fault is that you're too weak,
At the peak of the fight, you retreat back first,
Sound like broken discs repeating over but you promise 'em :
Next time you'd not react,
You would try to hold it back,
But they were a bloody sack
Thanks to your attacks,
Then you get to watch 'em try to hide the scars,
Then you'd know that you've gone way too far.

Back in those days I've said things, did things that I didn't mean,
And I fell back into the same pattern, same routine,
But the game was just nothing so different,
It's all the same,
Like when it comes to love, I just see fictions,
But I regret it.
It wasn't them, I know, it was me,
Maybe those awful conflicts weren't as necessary as they seemed,
Maybe that's what happens when my sense of my pride meets the end of the line,
All I know is I don't want no war to live on with, though.
But really, I still gotta point this on a side note,
They didn't see sincerity in the message I wrote.
Told them that I'm sorry,
Let's not make it gory,
Next time I'm pissed I'll shut my door right before me.
Next time ? There won't be no next time !
I apologized even though I know it's lies,
I'm tired of the fights, I just want some peace, I know I'm a liar,
But they wanna keep their distance from there on, I couldn't care less when they kicked me outta their friend zone.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 16, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Suicide is a selfish thing to do and nobody should have to live through the aftermath.



oh no that's a dangerous way of thinking brother! I don't care how much someone loves you, they never own you, no matter what. You can do whatever you want to with your own life, be whoever your heart desires, you don't have to fulfill your parents' or anyone else's expectation, because as I said you don't owe them anything.

But if you decide to hang yourself, stop for a moment and consider you already did that and now you're dead. Well don't you feel free now? You can go out and do the craziest shit one can imagine, break all the rules, don't give a fuck about consequences, cos remember you're dead lol! Hey you actually enjoyed this freedom? Good news you can kill yourself a little later and don't worry about postponing it forever, the death is coming to us all either way.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 16, 2016)

Somnium said:


> oh no that's a dangerous way of thinking brother! I don't care how much someone loves you, they never own you, no matter what. You can do whatever you want to with your own life, be whoever your heart desires, you don't have to fulfill your parents' or anyone else's expectation, because I said you don't owe them anything.
> 
> But if you decide to hang yourself, stop for a moment and consider you already did that and now you're dead. Well don't you feel free now? You can go out and do the craziest shit one can imagine, break all the rules, don't give a fuck about consequences, cos remember you're dead lol! Hey you actually enjoyed this freedom? Good news you can kill yourself a little later and don't worry about postponing it forever, the death is coming to us all either way.


I know that it's still your choice whether you want to or not, But it's almost always an irrational choice. All I'm saying is that no matter who you are, there will be people who you will leave behind and they will suffer too.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 16, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I know that it's still your choice whether you want to or not, But it's almost always an irrational choice. All I'm saying is that no matter who you are, there will be people who you will leave behind and they will suffer too.



What if you decide to emigrate to another country? People will just have to learn to live without you.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 16, 2016)

Somnium said:


> What if you decide to emigrate to another country? People will just have to learn to live without you.


That's quite different. moving to another part of the world is not equatable to death. Surely the thought process is different to seeing your son leave to spain compared to taking his own life.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 16, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> That's quite different. moving to another part of the world is not equatable to death. Surely the thought process is different to seeing your son leave to spain compared to taking his own life.



yea I know but technically it still is very similar


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 16, 2016)

Somnium said:


> yea I know but technically it still is very similar


No, think about it.
Compare:
"My son's gone now... I hope he'll be okay over there. I'm sure he'll be fine"
To:
"My son's dead....."
When you move, you can always go back to visit, but there's a finality to death. No afterwards.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 16, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> No, think about it.
> Compare:
> "My son's gone now... I hope he'll be okay over there. I'm sure he'll be fine"
> To:
> ...


I agree ; death is the absolute end. Moving to somewhere else is a whole different (and better, to some extent) story.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 16, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> No, think about it.
> Compare:
> "My son's gone now... I hope he'll be okay over there. I'm sure he'll be fine"
> To:
> ...



I understand. Humans want hope. They much rather have their son lost somewhere and still hope he will come back one day instead of knowing he's dead.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 16, 2016)

I just hope @um_pineapplez will get over all this soon... man, life's always full of shit to make people suffer...


----------



## Somnium (Oct 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I just hope @um_pineapplez will get over all this soon... man, life's always full of shit to make people suffer...



Take it as a challenge to improve yourself


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 16, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Take it as a challenge to improve yourself


Can be better if the challenge doesn't make you "rage-quit" your own life...


----------



## Somnium (Oct 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Can be better if the challenge doesn't make you "rage-quit" your own life...



yea it's a taught one, but the harder it is, the more you'll learn


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 16, 2016)

Golly. I still don't know. Right now I'm trying to figure out what animation software to use, but no one's being helpful.

(and it has to be free. I can't afford that expensive stuff.)


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 16, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Golly. I still don't know. Right now I'm trying to figure out what animation software to use, but no one's being helpful.
> 
> (and it has to be free. I can't afford that expensive stuff.)


Try OpenToonz for 2D animation, and Blender for 3D animation.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 16, 2016)

Generic Fox said:


> Try OpenToonz for 2D animation, and Blender for 3D animation.


I actually picked opentoonz. One problem.

I can't save my balls as a glorious .mp4 image. (no literally. it's a ball bouncing. something simple to start with.)


----------



## Jarren (Oct 16, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I can't save my balls as a glorious .mp4 image.


This is the best sentence I've read all day. XD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 16, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I actually picked opentoonz. One problem.
> 
> I can't save my balls as a glorious .mp4 image. (no literally. it's a ball bouncing. something simple to start with.)


things like this make me glad I had to buy a license for Adobe CS6 as part of my college classes on graphic design, and got a few free student licenses on Autodesk software by being in a graphics course for college (Maya, 3ds MAxX, and Inventor)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 16, 2016)

Well I saved it as a .avi, and I could've sworn I put it in my downloads folder, but it's not there!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 16, 2016)

And fuck me- I tried to open up the project file, and it SAID IT WAS AN INVALID FILE!!!!!

This software's a piece of bullshit. I saved it as balls.tnz, but now it's an invalid. It's like the world WANTS me to stop doing things I like.

(insert me spiraling back into contemplating suicide here.)


----------



## Stormi (Oct 16, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I've already tried throwing myself off of the second floor of my school. Someone pulled me back, but that was probably the lowest point in my life, what with the bullying from my own swim team (the one thing I'm good at, mind you), cyberbullying on my Youtube channel (I have a higher subscriber count from doing some reviews, so that's bound to change), and several other factors, and I just subconciously decided that I was done with it all.
> 
> Of course, that was stupid, but now I'm just trying to give myself a reason to be happy, but I can't find one.



I guess this is me in a way in that I used to contemplate suicide every other week and now it's become a daily thing again. I have a friend that stops by every day to make sure I haven't done anything stupid but I'll be damned if I'm not tempted to do something to myself that would terminate my existence from this cruel world. Accepting who I really am and my actual worthiness to people is taking a while for me to accept. I can only imagine what my therapist will say at next month's appointment.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 16, 2016)

not to make it seem insignificant but I made this in high school during a web page design class. i'd like see your art sometime @um_pineapplez


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 16, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I guess this is me in a way in that I used to contemplate suicide every other week and now it's become a daily thing again. I have a friend that stops by every day to make sure I haven't done anything stupid but I'll be damned if I'm not tempted to do something to myself that would terminate my existence from this cruel world. Accepting who I really am and my actual worthiness to people is taking a while for me to accept. I can only imagine what my therapist will say at next month's appointment.


no negativity, I don't like hearing people say stuff like that...my friend hung himself at 14 years old...I don't like people talking about suicide, it's not the best choice. it does get better.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 16, 2016)

I managed to compress the file to a smaller format, but said file won't go on here. it "doesn't have an allowed extension." even though it's .mp4.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 16, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> And fuck me- I tried to open up the project file, and it SAID IT WAS AN INVALID FILE!!!!!
> 
> This software's a piece of bullshit. I saved it as balls.tnz, but now it's an invalid. It's like the world WANTS me to stop doing things I like.
> 
> (insert me spiraling back into contemplating suicide here.)


Hey now... don't beat yourself up like that, man... you think only you feel like the world is against you ?
I have zero experience with animating, so I can't help you here, but come on, the software being "a piece of bullshit" shouldn't be a reason for you to hurt yourself in any way, shape or form, man. Come on, you're better than that.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hey now... don't beat yourself up like that, man... you think only you feel like the world is against you ?
> I have zero experience with animating, so I can't help you here, but come on, the software being "a piece of bullshit" shouldn't be a reason for you to hurt yourself in any way, shape or form, man. Come on, you're better than that.


I managed to find it, and I even compressed it into a smaller form, but I still can't upload it (It's not a supported extension or whatever.)

in fact fuck it. Everything I try to play it with says it's corrupted. What do I do?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 16, 2016)

You know what fuck it I'll figure it out later. Back to the topic.

Yeah, it's a little sad. I came up for dinner and saw they were watching iZombie, so I asked if they could change the show. Dad immediately started prodding at me and asking why until mom calmed him down. I honestly just feel kinda sucky after that. Like usual, I guess.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 16, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> You know what fuck it I'll figure it out later. Back to the topic.
> 
> Yeah, it's a little sad. I came up for dinner and saw they were watching iZombie, so I asked if they could change the show. Dad immediately started prodding at me and asking why until mom calmed him down. I honestly just feel kinda sucky after that. Like usual, I guess.


I feel really "sucky" before, during and after school, which is lretty much 24/7... the stress and fear of failing classes crawl on my back every second there is, and the thought of disappointing my parents' hopes / "wasting" their money for my school fee is awful.
There's really nothing I can do about it... so I just ignore it.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I feel really "sucky" before, during and after school, which is lretty much 24/7... the stress and fear of failing classes crawl on my back every second there is, and the thought of disappointing my parents' hopes / "wasting" their money for my school fee is awful.
> There's really nothing I can do about it... so I just ignore it.


Nah. I'm talking about telling my parents that I'm furry. They think furries are all sexual deviants who enjoy getting heat stroke because of an iZombie episode. I don't really hold it against the show (they just didn't do their research. Everyone fucks up on that from time to time), but I ended up getting a little upset that they were watching it. I don't know why.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 16, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Nah. I'm talking about telling my parents that I'm furry. They think furries are all sexual deviants who enjoy getting heat stroke because of an iZombie episode. I don't really hold it against the show (they just didn't do their research. Everyone fucks up on that from time to time), but I ended up getting a little upset that they were watching it. I don't know why.


(you subconsciously blame the show for their misunderstanding the community, and that's acceptable...i'd do it too) but you got this, believe in yourself, we all believe in you


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (you subconsciously blame the show for their misunderstanding the community, and that's acceptable...i'd do it too) but you got this, believe in yourself, we all believe in you


But I don't.  I had a completely good chance. I could've told my dad and he might've actually given me respect for being honest. But I didn't.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 16, 2016)

We believe in you, at least believe in that for confidence.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 16, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'm talking about telling my parents that I'm furry. They think furries are all sexual deviants who enjoy getting heat stroke because of an iZombie episode.


I wish I could help you with this, but I have next to zero experience with the problem, because I don't face it... my mom ian't really a furry, but when asked what type of animal she'd like to be as my fursona, she seemed enthusiastic about it enough to literally reply, "I wanna be a purple cat ! Big fluffy tail and cute little ears !", or something like that...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I wish I could help you with this, but I have next to zero experience with the problem, because I don't face it... my mom ian't really a furry, but when asked what type of animal she'd like to be as my fursona, she seemed enthusiastic about it enough to literally reply, "I wanna be a purple cat ! Big fluffy tail and cute little ears !", or something like that...


Lucky you, I do suppose.

But either way, I've got counseling tomorrow. Like I mentioned before, my counselor already knows, so I have a hunch that might help.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I've got counseling tomorrow. Like I mentioned before, my counselor already knows, so I have a hunch that might help.


Good luck, man... you'll need it...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Good luck, man... you'll need it...


Heroes don't require luck. 

Then again, I'm not exactly the best definition of hero.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Heroes don't require luck.
> 
> Then again, I'm not exactly the best definition of hero.


Neither are Ghost Rider, Daredevil, Punisher, Blade, Luke Cage, or the Silver Surfer. But they try, that's what counts. And you've definitely made that effort, keep it going, you can do it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Neither are Ghost Rider, Daredevil, Punisher, Blade, Luke Cage, or the Silver Surfer. But they try, that's what counts. And you've definitely made that effort, keep it going, you can do it.


Don't forget Deadpool! That man is Boss Hero!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 17, 2016)

Punisher is more of a hero than Deadpool...Deadpool is too chaotic...he's even regularly worked FOR the bad guys...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Punisher is more of a hero than Deadpool...Deadpool is too chaotic...he's even regularly worked FOR the bad guys...


Yeah, but his sassyness is soo charming!!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, but his sassyness is soo charming!!


Nobody can deny that, but he is the definition of anti-hero


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

Okay so today's the day I'm about to depart for counseling I have no fucking idea what to say I need answers right now please help I'm losing my fucking mind helphelphelphelphelphelphelphelphelphelphelp-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Okay so today's the day I'm about to depart for counseling I have no fucking idea what to say I need answers right now please help I'm losing my fucking mind helphelphelphelphelphelphelphelphelphelphelp-


Tell him or her the truth. And keep in mind that they are not allowed to tell your folks anything said between you, unless you say something about suicide. But honestly, if you are having those thoughts tell your therapist. Just be honest and upfront and they will help you. Good luck little friend.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 18, 2016)

trust your heart, you've got this


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Okay so today's the day I'm about to depart for counseling I have no fucking idea what to say I need answers right now please help I'm losing my fucking mind helphelphelphelphelphelphelphelphelphelphelp-


I learned to be honest to my therapist(yes I had one briefly,years ago). It makes their job of helping you easier if they don't have to pry info out of you.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Tell him or her the truth. And keep in mind that they are not allowed to tell your folks anything said between you, unless you say something about suicide. But honestly, if you are having those thoughts tell your therapist. Just be honest and upfront and they will help you. Good luck little friend.


But they already know ( as in my therapist.) I'm talking about telling mom during this. God I should've planned this out more.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But they already know ( as in my therapist.) I'm talking about telling mom during this. God I should've planned this out more.


Trust your heart, you've been going over the plan for nearly 2 months. you've got this.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

And i'm almost to the place I need encouragement oh god oh god oh god-


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

But I haven't oh god I'm there oh god oh god-


Abyssalrider said:


> Trust your heart, you've been going over the plan for nearly 2 months. you've got this.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 18, 2016)

holy crap.. This is still going?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But they already know ( as in my therapist.) I'm talking about telling mom during this. God I should've planned this out more.


Just do what you feel you should do. Honesty is the best policy(this old saying holds more truth than any of the old sayings).


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just do what you feel you should do. Honesty is the best policy(this old saying holds more truth than any of the old sayings).


But I'm not sure if I should. I'm scared to.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But I haven't oh god I'm there oh god oh god-


*pets your head and boops your nose* You got this Champ!!!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *pets your head and boops your nose* You got this Champ!!!


No. Not really. But oh well


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 18, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> holy crap.. This is still going?


Yep. Still an ongoing saga. But hopefully today will bring a new and better chapter.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> No. Not really. But oh well


You got it pineapplez!! Go get em!!!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. Still an ongoing saga. But hopefully today will bring a new and better chapter.


this is no longer a thread, it's an epic: a saga that will be bought down from generations.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. Still an ongoing saga. But hopefully today will bring a new and better chapter.


Nope never mind abort mission abort abort abort abort a-FUCKING-bort! Can't do it too scared! Better to keep kicking myself than have a mental breakdown in front of my parents?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> this is no longer a thread, it's an epic: a saga that will be bought down from generations.


We will tell our greatgrandkids the epic story of how one furry brought peace to the world. His name: um_pineapplez!!!!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Nope never mind abort mission abort abort abort abort a-FUCKING-bort! Can't do it too scared! Better to keep kicking myself than have a mental breakdown in front of my parents?






k i'm done spamming vids now. But seriously, just do it, man.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Nope never mind abort mission abort abort abort abort a-FUCKING-bort! Can't do it too scared! Better to keep kicking myself than have a mental breakdown in front of my parents?


YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Nope never mind abort mission abort abort abort abort a-FUCKING-bort! Can't do it too scared! Better to keep kicking myself than have a mental breakdown in front of my parents?


This is where it all begins pineapplez. You have to get this off your chest or it is going to end up suffocating you little brother!


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Nope never mind abort mission abort abort abort abort a-FUCKING-bort! Can't do it too scared! Better to keep kicking myself than have a mental breakdown in front of my parents?


Nah man, the exact opposite.  Get the 'breakdown' over with. Will it be awkward...maybe but imagine how free you'll feel once you get it off your chest. Will be one less thing to 'kick yourself' over.  You got this man, it's pretty clear you have support here in the forums.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> YOU CAN DO IT!


I could not do it. I could not tell her the truth.

And then I had a mental breakdown about how worthless I am and that life would be easier if they didn't have to worry about me. Just a hunch.

Sorry abyssal, but maybe I might be right. Maybe the world would be better off without a spineless coward like me to drag it down.

I


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> This is where it all begins pineapplez. You have to get this off your chest or it is going to end up suffocating you little brother!


Also never call me brother again. I am an only child, and I despise the prospect of having a genetic or adoptive sibling of either gender.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> k i'm done spamming vids now. But seriously, just do it, man.


I just also want to point out that while I'm falling, this'll be the last thing I remember. Might as well go out with that foreign concept called a smile.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 18, 2016)

Don't do anything stupid, Pine, Please. Don't think that there's no way out or that everything's your fault. I'm not sure what to say at this point, other than it's never the end for everything. 
Don't ever stop fighting.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Don't do anything stupid, Pine, Please. Don't think that there's no way out or that everything's your fault. I'm not sure what to say at this point, other than it's never the end for everything.
> Don't ever stop fighting.


It's worthless to even try anymore. Every time I do, I chicken out at the last second no matter how confident I am. I'm a horrible person with zero self-esteem, and I can't even get a review in on time! (one video per month! I told myself that! And I've barely even started on it, and the deadline was the 22nd.)


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 18, 2016)

You'll get there! the worst thing you can do now is give up.
You're stronger than you think you are, because you could have given up anytime before, but you haven't, because you're still here.
Never, ever give up.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 18, 2016)

Pinez, you got this. If you're thinking of doing what I think you are, please message me. It causes more problems than not, and doesn't really solve anything. It'll just put your family through hell...I've seen firsthand what it does to the parents of an only child...you don't want your parents to go through that...trust me.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> You'll get there! the worst thing you can do now is give up.
> You're stronger than you think you are, because you could have given up anytime before, but you haven't, because you're still here.
> Never, ever give up.


But I'm not strong. (insert biceps that could rival Equius.) I'm not strong enough to correct my parents about something. I'm not strong enough to handle the assload of projects they dumped on me this week in school. I drove a potential friendship away just through a confession (although like I said, I haven't actually asked her if she was uncomfortable.) I've got a short fuse. I'm just an overall indecent person.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But I'm not strong. (insert biceps that could rival Equius.) I'm not strong enough to correct my parents about something. I'm not strong enough to handle the assload of projects they dumped on me this week in school. I drove a potential friendship away just through a confession (although like I said, I haven't actually asked her if she was uncomfortable.) I've got a short fuse. I'm just an overall indecent person.


Pinez, i've been there...it gets better...trust me.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Pinez, i've been there...it gets better...trust me.


At this rate? No. No it won't. 

I cannot physically or mentally see one way that anything is going to be better. From the looks of it, either Trump or Hillary are going to ruin this country (and imagine if they find out about furries. Oh boy the fallout will be on Fallout levels.) I probably won't be able to join the swim team this year if my C+ in English doesn't go up. I suddenly don't have an interest in drawing anymore. I'm just sorta losing interest in everything.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> At this rate? No. No it won't.
> 
> I cannot physically or mentally see one way that anything is going to be better. From the looks of it, either Trump or Hillary are going to ruin this country (and imagine if they find out about furries. Oh boy the fallout will be on Fallout levels.) I probably won't be able to join the swim team this year if my C+ in English doesn't go up. I suddenly don't have an interest in drawing anymore. I'm just sorta losing interest in everything.


It gets better...don't give up. I know it sounds like cheesy stereotyped advice, but I can honestly say it, because I've been there.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> It gets better...don't give up. I know it sounds like cheesy stereotyped advice, but I can honestly say it, because I've been there.


Heck, remember when I tried to start learning animation? I don't have time for it anymore and I lost interest almost immediately with all the projects they sicked on me.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Heck, remember when I tried to start learning animation? I don't have time for it anymore and I lost interest almost immediately with all the projects they sicked on me.


So you think you're worthless just because you failed at something or lost interest? Shit, if everyone thought that way, nothing would get done. EVERYONE fails at things, and I know it's not what you want to hear, but this isn't the end of the world. This is going to be, when you look back on it, maybe a footnote in your life. Just because you didn't work up the nerve to say anything doesn't mean you're not worth anything. Worrying about an election you can't vote in isn't going to help your mental state at all. Thinking your parents will hate you for an interest/hobby does not speak well to their character and isn't something you can help (and I doubt they'd be so judgemental anyhow). And failing to get a friendship rolling with someone is nothing to tear your hair out over. Everyone fails. Everyone screws up. Everyone has something they would rather not talk about or want to but can't. Life is how we take these stupid things and learn from them. 
You've been alluding that you'll off yourself for the since you got back. To that I say "bullshit."
If you were so horribly off that taking a pavement swan-dive is really the only option, you wouldn't be on here complaining about your issues and engaging in conversation with other people. You'd just find the nearest ledge and leap, if 'just ending it' was REALLY the only option you saw. The very fact that you are here, asking for help, proves you see some other way, that you feel like you have value, that you want attention and validation, and that you find some sense of solace in talking it out. And all the people telling you to hold up and think about things proves that THEY don't think you're worthless. Why should you? 
Life's tough, but you're young and (again, I don't think you'll want to hear this, but it ought to be said) this is just a load of teenage bullshit that you're gonna contend with. A crisis of identity and confidence. We all (who have reached adulthood) have gone through something akin to it, and we've come out the other side. Things do get better. Granted, other things may, from time to time, get worse (Try making rent payments without a job and no savings over a hundred miles away from your home), but things will always turn around and you'll be better off for it and (with things like this) wonder why you even worried in the first place. It may seem like the end of the world now, but it most certainly isn't.
Why do I rant? Why do I take the bait if it's someone trolling? Why do I care?
I've had to pull friends back from this brink before, almost medically on one occasion, and I've seen what it does to those around them.
You don't want that. 
You'll be fine.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

Jarren said:


> So you think you're worthless just because you failed at something or lost interest? Shit, if everyone thought that way, nothing would get done. EVERYONE fails at things, and I know it's not what you want to hear, but this isn't the end of the world. This is going to be, when you look back on it, maybe a footnote in your life. Just because you didn't work up the nerve to say anything doesn't mean you're not worth anything. Worrying about an election you can't vote in isn't going to help your mental state at all. Thinking your parents will hate you for an interest/hobby does not speak well to their character and isn't something you can help (and I doubt they'd be so judgemental anyhow). And failing to get a friendship rolling with someone is nothing to tear your hair out over. Everyone fails. Everyone screws up. Everyone has something they would rather not talk about or want to but can't. Life is how we take these stupid things and learn from them.
> You've been alluding that you'll off yourself for the since you got back. To that I say "bullshit."
> If you were so horribly off that taking a pavement swan-dive is really the only option, you wouldn't be on here complaining about your issues and engaging in conversation with other people. You'd just find the nearest ledge and leap, if 'just ending it' was REALLY the only option you saw. The very fact that you are here, asking for help, proves you see some other way, that you feel like you have value, that you want attention and validation, and that you find some sense of solace in talking it out. And all the people telling you to hold up and think about things proves that THEY don't think you're worthless. Why should you?
> Life's tough, but you're young and (again, I don't think you'll want to hear this, but it ought to be said) this is just a load of teenage bullshit that you're gonna contend with. A crisis of identity and confidence. We all (who have reached adulthood) have gone through something akin to it, and we've come out the other side. Things do get better. Granted, other things may, from time to time, get worse (Try making rent payments without a job and no savings over a hundred miles away from your home), but things will always turn around and you'll be better off for it and (with things like this) wonder why you even worried in the first place. It may seem like the end of the world now, but it most certainly isn't.
> ...


That's not what I said at all. I just feel kinda worthless for not taking my most recent chance to correct my parents' mindset about furries. And I sure as hell ain't trolling. I don't do that.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 18, 2016)

That's not what you said?


um_pineapplez said:


> And then I had a mental breakdown about how worthless I am and that life would be easier if they didn't have to worry about me. Just a hunch.
> 
> Sorry abyssal, but maybe I might be right. Maybe the world would be better off without a spineless coward like me to drag it down.





um_pineapplez said:


> I just also want to point out that while I'm falling, this'll be the last thing I remember. Might as well go out with that foreign concept called a smile.


Sorry, but it sounds like it.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But they already know ( as in my therapist.) I'm talking about telling mom during this. God I should've planned this out more.



Every time I check up on this thread I just feel a bit more smug


um_pineapplez said:


> Nope never mind abort mission abort abort abort abort a-FUCKING-bort! Can't do it too scared! Better to keep kicking myself than have a mental breakdown in front of my parents?



But seriously though I haven't kept track. Did your parents refer you to counselling because you said you're a furry?


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 18, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Every time I check up on this thread I just feel a bit more smug
> 
> 
> But seriously though I haven't kept track. Did your parents refer you to counselling because you said you're a furry?


Nope. Unrelated and unspecified reasons.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

I just feel like i'll just never have enough courage to do what I know has to be done, but it's so nerve wracking that I keep having these mental breakdowns every time I try.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 18, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Nope. Unrelated and unspecified reasons.



Then I see no reason to bring anything to do with furry to your counselor. Being open and such is the best thing to do, but there are some things you _*don't *_want to tell them. They need to take their job seriously and anything off like that is usually a warning flag for them. Not from personal experience mind you, but from a friend who is a therapist



um_pineapplez said:


> I just feel like i'll just never have enough courage to do what I know has to be done, but it's so nerve wracking that I keep having these mental breakdowns every time I try.



Dude, explain why furry is such a big thing you _*need *_to tell them

You're treating it like sexuality at this point


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Then I see no reason to bring anything to do with furry to your counselor. Being open and such is the best thing to do, but there are some things you _*don't *_want to tell them. They need to take their job seriously and anything off like that is usually a warning flag for them. Not from personal experience mind you, but from a friend who is a therapist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because. My counselor already knows. And my parents are worried that I'm hiding something, which I am. They think furries are all yiffers into heat stroke sex. I wanted to correct mom at counseling, but I got scared and beat myself up because of that fact.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Because. My counselor already knows. And my parents are worried that I'm hiding something, which I am. They think furries are all yiffers into heat stroke sex. I wanted to correct mom at counseling, but I got scared and beat myself up because of that fact.



Sounds about right for the definition


But at this point it sounds like you haven't got much choice. Either you tell her what _you _want her to know or she continues to be disgusted. Ain't got much to lose so why not just say it mate

it all could have been avoided by heeding my advice~


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Sorry abyssal, but maybe I might be right. Maybe the world would be better off without a spineless coward like me to drag it down.


I know it's easier said than done, but please stop with even thinking about that. It couldn't be farther from the truth. You are not a spineless coward, you are human, just like the rest of us. We all get nervous, anxious, and "cowardly". Don't feel like there is anything wrong with you. It's part of human nature. 

Also, with that whole YouTube ordeal, nothing you do can please everyone. Hell, often nobody can please the majority. If they aren't grateful for the opportunity to watch your videos, then they don't deserve a video at all. You don't owe them anything.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 18, 2016)

Just tell them you like cartoons with talking animals or something. It's been three months since you made this thread, man. You're making a way bigger deal about this than it needs to be.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 18, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Just tell them you like cartoons with talking animals or something. It's been three months since you made this thread, man. You're making a way bigger deal about this than it needs to be.


But that's not the whole truth. It's too vague. Besides, for the thousandth time. They think furries are all sexual deviants who like getting heat stroke


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But that's not the whole truth. It's too vague. Besides, for the thousandth time. They think furries are all sexual deviants who like getting heat stroke



Look, honestly I haven't actually read through this whole thread, but from what I did gather you did try to tell them but they didn't quite understand it (and also your dad is apparently a weeb so I really don't know how he doesn't get it). Well if you don't want to try to explain how they're not all basement dwelling degenerates, then that's probably the simplest way to put it: you like walking, talking cartoon animals. It may not be the "whole" truth, but but how much more do your parents really need to know?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But that's not the whole truth. It's too vague. Besides, for the thousandth time. They think furries are all sexual deviants who like getting heat stroke





JumboWumbo said:


> Look, honestly I haven't actually read through this whole thread, but from what I did gather you did try to tell them but they didn't quite understand it (and also your dad is apparently a weeb so I really don't know how he doesn't get it). Well if you don't want to try to explain how they're not all basement dwelling degenerates, then that's probably the simplest way to put it: you like walking, talking cartoon animals. It may not be the "whole" truth, but but how much more do your parents really need to know?



At this point this dood has it. You've dug yourself a shallow grave as it is. Trying to do damage control might just make it deeper so being vague like that could at the very least fill the throw some dirt in there to make it more of a pot hole


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 18, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But that's not the whole truth. It's too vague. Besides, for the thousandth time. They think furries are all sexual deviants who like getting heat stroke


Sorry, but there's no short cut way to make them believe you. It's going to be long and tedious, but if you want them to truly know, then it's what you need to do. The way I see it, you have two options: make sure they know the truth right now, or wait until further down the road for it to come up again. If it hasn't came up again yet, I doubt your parents will bring it up on their own. Maybe it's better that way, maybe not. That's a decision that's up to you. 

If you want to know what I think you should do right now, I think you should take a break. Do something that you love to do. From what you've told us about your life so far, it sounds like you don't have much time, if any, to just enjoy life. Find what you want to do and just do that. Don't stress out over making a video every month, or what ever the issue may be at the moment. You deserve to be happy as much as everyone else.


----------



## lyar (Oct 19, 2016)

So what I'm reading is a person who doesn't want to give up but also doesn't have the courage to complete his goal?


*Insert Clever Name said:


> You deserve to be happy as much as everyone else.


I'm sorry but I have to disagree. Pineapplez, you don't deserve to be happy if you can't solve your problems. Especially since your "problem" is not a problem at all and you are only perpetuating your own self-loathing with your actions. Your fear is irrational and stupid. The day you realize that and take your life into your own hands your life will be easier.


um_pineapplez said:


> Also never call me brother again. I am an only child, and I despise the prospect of having a genetic or adoptive sibling of either gender.


If you do not understand the concept of brotherhood you should not be here (this is a community). I especially don't think it was particularly appropriate for to respond that way to someone trying to encourage you. And maybe just maybe if you had a sibling you would better understand to talk to someone instead of chickening out. 

Any inkling of sympathy I had for you is gone. Have fun hating yourself.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 19, 2016)

lyar said:


> So what I'm reading is a person who doesn't want to give up but also doesn't have the courage to complete his goal?
> 
> I'm sorry but I have to disagree. Pineapplez, you don't deserve to be happy if you can't solve your problems. Especially since your "problem" is not a problem at all and you are only perpetuating your own self-loathing with your actions. Your fear is irrational and stupid. The day you realize that and take your life into your own hands your life will be easier.
> 
> ...


Damn...
Savage.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 19, 2016)

lyar said:


> So what I'm reading is a person who doesn't want to give up but also doesn't have the courage to complete his goal?
> 
> I'm sorry but I have to disagree. Pineapplez, you don't deserve to be happy if you can't solve your problems. Especially since your "problem" is not a problem at all and you are only perpetuating your own self-loathing with your actions. Your fear is irrational and stupid. The day you realize that and take your life into your own hands your life will be easier.
> 
> ...


As if I needed confirmation about my being a waste of a perfectly good life.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> As if I needed confirmation about my being a waste of a perfectly good life.


Oh pineapplez! You really have to stop beating yourself up!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh pineapplez! You really have to stop beating yourself up!


I'm worried about you.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm worried about you.


Heh. No reason to. Iyar's right. I don't deserve to be happy. I gotta stand up to my own fears sooner or later.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Heh. No reason to. Iyar's right. I don't deserve to be happy. I gotta stand up to my own fears sooner or later.


Son, everyone, except mass murderers or terrorist, deserves to be happy! Including you. You're gonna be okay! You may think this is the end, but you're only at the BEGINNING!! When you are 40 like me, you'll look back on all this and shake your head and say "Jeez! Good times!!". Trust me. I do look back and wonder wtf was I thinking? You'll be fine. This will pass. Gotta go take my son to school now. Have a wonderful day pineapplez!!*boops you* Gotta run!! Bye!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Son, everyone, except mass murderers or terrorist, deserves to be happy! Including you. You're gonna be okay! You may think this is the end, but you're only at the BEGINNING!! When you are 40 like me, you'll look back on all this and shake your head and say "Jeez! Good times!!". Trust me. I do look back and wonder wtf was I thinking? You'll be fine. This will pass. Gotta go take my son to school now. Have a wonderful day pineapplez!!*boops you* Gotta run!! Bye!


So... if I only kill ONE person, I still deserve to be happy? Good to know, time to go sharpen my axe :v


----------



## Jarren (Oct 19, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> So... if I only kill ONE person, I still deserve to be happy? Good to know, time to go sharpen my axe :v


Depends on whether or not that 1 person deserved it.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 19, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Depends on whether or not that 1 person deserved it.


Define... deserves it XD

Damn these qualifications for happiness are getting tougher and tougher.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I could not do it. I could not tell her the truth.
> 
> And then I had a mental breakdown about how worthless I am and that life would be easier if they didn't have to worry about me. Just a hunch.
> 
> Sorry abyssal, but maybe I might be right. Maybe the world would be better off without a spineless coward like me to drag it down.


Here's my 2 cents...this is what being a teenager is like. It's extreme emotions wrapped up with a good healthy dose of WTF?!?. 

And for telling your parents, think of it as ripping off a bandaid or jumping into a cold pool. Just Do It!! Get it over with!! That's the only way to get all of this out of your head. Your parents only want the best for you (I know it doesn't always feel that way, but they do, trust me.) So, time to man up, and just tell them. Period.

The rest of what your feeling (no time due to projects, no time for the fun stuff you want to do), is total human nature. So, get used to it, cause it really doesn't get any better in adulthood, except that you are the one making the rules. But then you have to try & listen to yourself. 



um_pineapplez said:


> Also never call me brother again. I am an only child, and I despise the prospect of having a genetic or adoptive sibling of either gender.


Sorry, but you sound like a whiny little bitch. Okami calls everybody brother, cause he sees everyone as a fellow human being. He wasnt literally calling you his brother. You have no idea how precious a sibling relationship can be. I have 2 older brothers & my favorite one has been dead for over 10yrs. The other one wants nothing to do with me cause he is just an asshole, plain & simple. So, Ive seen it from both sides, siblings & no siblings. I can guarantee you that life is better if you have someone to share the little moments with, and your first friend is usually a sibling. I actually feel sorry for you that you never got to (and from what I can tell, def don't want to) experience that. 

What would you do if your parents told you tmrw that they were having another kid (or adopting?)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 19, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> So... if I only kill ONE person, I still deserve to be happy? Good to know, time to go sharpen my axe :v


No!!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No!!


Hence the heavily implied sarcasm.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 19, 2016)

lyar said:


> So what I'm reading is a person who doesn't want to give up but also doesn't have the courage to complete his goal?
> 
> I'm sorry but I have to disagree. Pineapplez, you don't deserve to be happy if you can't solve your problems. Especially since your "problem" is not a problem at all and you are only perpetuating your own self-loathing with your actions. Your fear is irrational and stupid. The day you realize that and take your life into your own hands your life will be easier.
> 
> ...



Lyar bringing the forest fires in here aw shit son



bhutrflai said:


> Here's my 2 cents...this is what being a teenager is like. It's extreme emotions wrapped up with a good healthy dose of WTF?!?.
> 
> And for telling your parents, think of it as ripping off a bandaid or jumping into a cold pool. Just Do It!! Get it over with!! That's the only way to get all of this out of your head. Your parents only want the best for you (I know it doesn't always feel that way, but they do, trust me.) So, time to man up, and just tell them. Period.
> 
> ...



The sad part that if he had of listened to the overwhelming support of "don't do it dood" he would have never gotten in this mess~


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> The sad part that if he had of listened to the overwhelming support of "don't do it dood" he would have never gotten in this mess~


It's obviously in his head, alot. And the only way to get it out is to tell. I know from experience how much 'keeping it quiet' can harm you mentally. 

And yes, there was alot of advice to not tell, but if he feels this strongly about making them aware, that's on him, not us. We just need to be supportive of his decision. 

That's one of the reasons I have come around on my thinking about furries. For the most part, everyone is encouraging of each other. People ask if their idea for a fursona is stupid, and it's always a resounding NO! Every one/anthro is welcomed. This is def one of the most open-minded groups of people I have ever had the pleasure of being a part of.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 19, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> It's obviously in his head, alot. And the only way to get it out is to tell. I know from experience how much 'keeping it quiet' can harm you mentally.
> 
> And yes, there was alot of advice to not tell, but if he feels this strongly about making them aware, that's on him, not us. We just need to be supportive of his decision.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I have come around on my thinking about furries. For the most part, everyone is encouraging of each other. People ask if their idea for a fursona is stupid, and it's always a resounding NO! Every one/anthro is welcomed. This is def one of the most open-minded groups of people I have ever had the pleasure of being a part of.



That's the problem though. Why make the thread in the first place if you're going to disregard the overwhelming masses of "no don't do it dumbass"? You've already made your mind up from the start so it's pointless to make a thread about it


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That's the problem though. Why make the thread in the first place if you're going to disregard the overwhelming masses of "no don't do it dumbass"? You've already made your mind up from the start so it's pointless to make a thread about it


Hey, someone figured out that he was never looking for advice, but for a go ahead.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 19, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> Hey, someone figured out that he was never looking for advice, but for a go ahead.



Regardless I retain my smug feeling~


----------



## Saiko (Oct 19, 2016)

What I saw happen was Pineapple asked his dad if he knew what a furry was. His dad said he heard about them from a bad portrayal in iZombie but also said he understood that they weren't all like that. But this wasn't good enough for Pineapple because he wanted them to have never heard of furries before, assumed his dad was lying about that understanding, and just could not forgive them for being misinformed (because obviously they have an obligation to go study the details on every little thing on TV). Pineapple has subsequently been miserable for the past week because a fairy tale ending didn't just land in his lap, and he has since been a dick to his parents in a number of ways.

Ever since that first encounter, which I said went pretty damn well, he has in no way behaved commendably. He has ignored my advice to relax and lay low and has instead chosen to make a mess out of the whole thing. He has been petty and childish, and I feel very little sympathy for him right now.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 19, 2016)

Saiko said:


> What I saw happen was Pineapple asked his dad if he knew what a furry was. His dad said he heard about them from a bad portrayal in iZombie but also said he understood that they weren't all like that. But this wasn't good enough for Pineapple because he wanted them to have never heard of furries before, assumed his dad was lying about that understanding, and just could not forgive them for being misinformed (because obviously they have an obligation to go study the details on every little thing on TV). Pineapple has subsequently been miserable for the past week because a fairy tale ending didn't just land in his lap, and he has since been a dick to his parents in a number of ways.
> 
> Ever since that first encounter, which I said went pretty damn well, he has in no way behaved commendably. He has ignored my advice to relax and lay low and has instead chosen to make a mess out of the whole thing. He has been petty and childish, and I feel very little sympathy for him right now.



But why would you feel any sympathy to begin with?


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Regardless I retain my smug feeling~


Retain it proudly.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 19, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> That's one of the reasons I have come around on my thinking about furries. For the most part, everyone is encouraging of each other. People ask if their idea for a fursona is stupid, and it's always a resounding NO! Every one/anthro is welcomed. This is def one of the most open-minded groups of people I have ever had the pleasure of being a part of.


Well that depends on how well the fursona is written.


Saiko said:


> What I saw happen was Pineapple asked his dad if he knew what a furry was. His dad said he heard about them from a bad portrayal in iZombie but also said he understood that they weren't all like that. But this wasn't good enough for Pineapple because he wanted them to have never heard of furries before, assumed his dad was lying about that understanding, and just could not forgive them for being misinformed (because obviously they have an obligation to go study the details on every little thing on TV). Pineapple has subsequently been miserable for the past week because a fairy tale ending didn't just land in his lap, and he has since been a dick to his parents in a number of ways.
> 
> Ever since that first encounter, which I said went pretty damn well, he has in no way behaved commendably. He has ignored my advice to relax and lay low and has instead chosen to make a mess out of the whole thing. He has been petty and childish, and I feel very little sympathy for him right now.


I apologized to them after y'all talked me down from my rage.

but anyway, considering it's been a month and I'm still too scared to talk to them about it, you guys are probably right.

Now I just need to wrack up the courage to actually drink the bleach.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Well that depends on how well the fursona is written.
> 
> I apologized to them after y'all talked me down from my rage.
> 
> ...



Have fun with that mate

*1-800*-273-TALK (*8255*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

We I still believe in you Pinez, you got this.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Well that depends on how well the fursona is written.
> 
> I apologized to them after y'all talked me down from my rage.
> 
> ...


Okay im sorry in advance, but you can't say stuff like that after how everyone has tried to help you and give you the best advice in their view.

Its fair to say that you are your own worst enemy in regards to all this, and I'm afraid to say putting on the defensive "I hate everyone" rage stance is not helping peoples perceptions and respect. 

I have steered clear of this thread for that very reason, despite wanting to give my advice and views on the situation.

All i wish is that you find what you are looking for, and soon.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 19, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Okay im sorry in advance, but you can't say stuff like that after how everyone has tried to help you and give you the best advice in their view.
> 
> Its fair to say that you are your own worst enemy in regards to all this, and I'm afraid to say putting on the defensive "I hate everyone" rage stance is not helping peoples perceptions and respect.
> 
> ...


Eh. You have a point. I might as well stop doting around it and work on that halloween review. That'll take my mind offa the furry problem for awhile.

(It's alpha and omega 4) Well fuck me sideways with a cat/dragon/troll dildo.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 19, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> If it's making you have a mental breakdown then you should take a step back from it. Nothing is forcing you to be a furry.  My advice? Get ready for school next week, and when it starts, look for interests there. I was quiet and not athletic and I was still able to find something in my teeny tiny school. Do that, and hopefully you'll look back in a few months and feel silly.


I have to go back to the advice almost 2 months ago.



Shameful_Cole said:


> You're not confident if it's making you have a mental breakdown. Don't let this interest take away from the rest of your life, which if it's making you have a mental breakdown it will. You will not look back at something you tried in school and feel stupid because you tried it, but you will feel stupid about letting furry fandom letting you have a mental breakdown.


And you said...



um_pineapplez said:


> It's not taking away from the rest of my life, it's that I literally have nothing to do right now besides be furry.


Will you admit that you've let it take away from other parts of your life yet?  Your relationship with your parents? Your "relationships" with people here, at FAF?
I know there are people here trying to encourage you, but it's time to step back from the fandom.  You're in school now; you have no excuse to not go and look for other interests. All this stuff will be waiting later if you want to try again, only with some different faces. I tell all the kids that became a furry because of "KBz | Cole" the same thing, and all of them that quit it, didn't regret it.


Thread where the quotes are from forums.furaffinity.net: [S] Pineapplez: Have Mental Breakdown.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 19, 2016)

You not telling them any more is not the end of the world. If you are that into this fandom, somewhere along the line, it will come back up. So, it is really only up to you whether you continue to beat yourself up over all of this 'needing to tell them', or if you just let it ride & see what happens.

And remember, patience is a virtue.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 19, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> I have to go back to the advice almost 2 months ago.
> 
> 
> And you said...
> ...


But I don't want to quit being a furry.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But I don't want to quit being a furry.


Well doing what you want hasn't gotten you so far yet, has it?
One of the kids I talked to related to me how he was being stupid about the whole thing a month later, I think you'll feel the same way.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But I don't want to quit being a furry.


There's a difference between stepping down from public eye and stopping being a Furry.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 19, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> I have to go back to the advice almost 2 months ago.
> 
> 
> And you said...
> ...



That just sounds like a legit addiction. Holy shit



um_pineapplez said:


> But I don't want to quit being a furry.



Dude you have a literal addiction. You need help with that because that's fucking unhealthy


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 19, 2016)

Good news! 

I showed my parents my idea for a Halloween costume and they're perfectly willing to let me be sollux this year! Even if they can't get the stuff off the store, they're skilled enough to make it from scratch, which is a plus!

Oh, yeah, and I guess I told mom about the fandom and she was okay with it, I guess. (Putting emphasis on the wrong thing for comedic effect *intensifies.*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Good news!
> 
> I showed my parents my idea for a Halloween costume and they're perfectly willing to let me be sollux this year! Even if they can't get the stuff off the store, they're skilled enough to make it from scratch, which is a plus!
> 
> Oh, yeah, and I guess I told mom about the fandom and she was okay with it, I guess. (Putting emphasis on the wrong thing for comedic effect *intensifies.*)


Told you it would work out. I never stopped believing you could do it.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Good news!
> 
> I showed my parents my idea for a Halloween costume and they're perfectly willing to let me be sollux this year! Even if they can't get the stuff off the store, they're skilled enough to make it from scratch, which is a plus!
> 
> Oh, yeah, and I guess I told mom about the fandom and she was okay with it, I guess. (Putting emphasis on the wrong thing for comedic effect *intensifies.*)






Well there we go. Some tangible progress for you!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 19, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> View attachment 14206
> Well there we go. Some tangible progress for you!


Tangible? *TANGIBLE?!
*
I did it! I actually told her! It turns out that when she and dad met, he used to write her furry fanfictions, and I guess they sorta had cat and wolf fursonas or something. In space. Also dad's a weeaboo ^o^.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Tangible? *TANGIBLE?!
> *
> I did it! I actually told her! It turns out that when she and dad met, he used to write her furry fanfictions, and I guess they sorta had cat and wolf fursonas or something. In space. Also dad's a weeaboo ^o^.


Apparently I severely understated your post. You're right, That's way better than tangible, that's like you actually did it and now you know your parent's were like that. I mean that's a pretty damn good result!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 19, 2016)

Here, have a cookie, you deserve it.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Tangible? *TANGIBLE?!
> *
> I did it! I actually told her! It turns out that when she and dad met, he used to write her furry fanfictions, and I guess they sorta had cat and wolf fursonas or something. In space. Also dad's a weeaboo ^o^.


so you've been freaking out the last month over nothing? that's kind of funny to me. Now I want to know which was the cat, and which was the wolf. lol But congratulations, think they'll take you to Furfest now?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> so you've been freaking out the last month over nothing? that's kind of funny to me. Now I want to know which was the cat, and which was the wolf. lol But congratulations, think they'll take you to Furfest now?


Dad was the wolf. Mom was the cat. I mean, I have swim going in in December, so it might take all my convincing skills, but they might. That is, if I ever tell dad. But let's not panic about that. I did what I wanted to do, and that's enough for now.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Dad was the wolf. Mom was the cat. I mean, I have swim going in in December, so it might take all my convincing skills, but they might. That is, if I ever tell dad. But let's not panic about that. I did what I wanted to do, and that's enough for now.


if he used to be part of the fandom, I wouldn't worry about his reaction. Good luck, maybe i'll see you there.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Tangible? *TANGIBLE?!
> *
> I did it! I actually told her! It turns out that when she and dad met, he used to write her furry fanfictions, and I guess they sorta had cat and wolf fursonas or something. In space. Also dad's a weeaboo ^o^.


My God, I was actually right. Your parents are or at least were furries at some point. That's the best news you could've received! YAY! (Insert "YOU'RE MY BOY BLUE" meme here)


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 19, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> My God, I was actually right. Your parents are or at least were furries at some point. That's the best news you could've received! YAY! (Insert "YOU'RE MY BOY BLUE" meme here)


If your dad gets mad at you for being a furry now, he's just a hypocrite. Glad that you got some happy news!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> if he used to be part of the fandom, I wouldn't worry about his reaction. Good luck, maybe i'll see you there.


I don't think he knew about the fandom at the time.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I don't think he knew about the fandom at the time.


he was still a furry, lol.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I don't think he knew about the fandom at the time.





Abyssalrider said:


> he was still a furry, lol.


Yup. He may not have known, but he was one. That's the way most furries were, many just find out instead of never knowing. 

By the way, do you know if the characters were feral or anthropomorphic? If they were feral, he still would have been a furry, just less of one.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Good news!
> 
> I showed my parents my idea for a Halloween costume and they're perfectly willing to let me be sollux this year! Even if they can't get the stuff off the store, they're skilled enough to make it from scratch, which is a plus!
> 
> Oh, yeah, and I guess I told mom about the fandom and she was okay with it, I guess. (Putting emphasis on the wrong thing for comedic effect *intensifies.*)



The bloody hell is a sollux?



um_pineapplez said:


> Tangible? *TANGIBLE?!
> *
> I did it! I actually told her! It turns out that when she and dad met, he used to write her furry fanfictions, and I guess they sorta had cat and wolf fursonas or something. In space. Also dad's a weeaboo ^o^.



This is honestly really sad to me


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> The bloody hell is a sollux?
> 
> 
> 
> This is honestly really sad to me


No offense, but in the time it took you to write that post, you could have searched for it yourself. Anyways, you'll have to look for yourself, I have never heard anything about sollux so I can't really explain.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 19, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> No offense, but in the time it took you to write that post, you could have searched for it yourself. Anyways, you'll have to look for yourself, I have never heard anything about sollux so I can't really explain.


Sollux is one of twenty four trolls in Homestuck. He's a sorta hacker guy who's also a psionic.


*Insert Clever Name said:


> Yup. He may not have known, but he was one. That's the way most furries were, many just find out instead of never knowing.
> 
> By the way, do you know if the characters were feral or anthropomorphic? If they were feral, he still would have been a furry, just less of one.


Anthros. In space.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Anthros. In space.


That sounds trippy.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Sollux is one of twenty four trolls in Homestuck. He's a sorta hacker guy who's also a psionic.
> 
> Anthros. In space.



Oh Homestruck. Never understood the whole crave with it


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 19, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> That sounds trippy.


Sounds like a lost David Bowie track ^^


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 20, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Good news!
> 
> I showed my parents my idea for a Halloween costume and they're perfectly willing to let me be sollux this year! Even if they can't get the stuff off the store, they're skilled enough to make it from scratch, which is a plus!
> 
> Oh, yeah, and I guess I told mom about the fandom and she was okay with it, I guess. (Putting emphasis on the wrong thing for comedic effect *intensifies.*)





um_pineapplez said:


> I did it! I actually told her! It turns out that when she and dad met, he used to write her furry fanfictions, and I guess they sorta had cat and wolf fursonas or something. In space. Also dad's a weeaboo ^o^.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 20, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That just sounds like a legit addiction. Holy shit
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you have a literal addiction. You need help with that because that's fucking unhealthy


I can think of a lot worse addictions than being a furry.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 20, 2016)

Honestly I'm very surprised by how it's turned out for you, but do realise that you are lucky to have parents who once had these interests.

As long as you got what you wanted, that's all that matters.

Well done x


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Oct 20, 2016)

Penis


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can think of a lot worse addictions than being a furry.


Addiction is addiction and it ruins your life regardless


----------



## Jarren (Oct 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can think of a lot worse addictions than being a furry.


Addictive behavior is still something worth tempering and keeping an eye on.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can think of a lot worse addictions than being a furry.


You should go read that old thread I posted. It was surely unhealthy for him at the time. Hopefully this recent stroke of luck he had will stop the BS around being a furry, but he should keep on his toes.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 20, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Addiction is addiction and it ruins your life regardless


Eh, Sergei's got a point there. I keep trying to tell my teachers to just let me keep the Chromebook under my desk. Taking it away doesn't help end my addiction to it at all. But nope! No one listened and now I'm in a shitty mood.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 20, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Eh, Sergei's got a point there. I keep trying to tell my teachers to just let me keep the Chromebook under my desk. Taking it away doesn't help end my addiction to it at all. But nope! No one listened and now I'm in a shitty mood.



I highly suggest working on helping with addictions. Material addictions are a little easier to break luckily.

But medication addictions and dependance fucking suck and I'm talking from experience


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 20, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I highly suggest working on helping with addictions. Material addictions are a little easier to break luckily.
> 
> But medication addictions and dependance fucking suck and I'm talking from experience


I know, but it taking it away hasn't worked for two years, and I highly doubt it will work this time. Just a hunch.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 20, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Eh, Sergei's got a point there. I keep trying to tell my teachers to just let me keep the Chromebook under my desk. Taking it away doesn't help end my addiction to it at all. But nope! No one listened and now I'm in a shitty mood.


Just take notes the good ol' fashioned way, with a pencil/pen and a piece of notebook paper.  I still do that and I'm in college where they let us use laptops and such. Regardless of addiction or otherwise, you need to pay attention in class (Have I made it clear that I think school is important yet?  I'm not sure I have ;v). Either way pencil/paper note taking will keep you from doing anything you probably shouldn't be doing in class (or at least you'll doodle and "listen").


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> Just take notes the good ol' fashioned way, with a pencil/pen and a piece of notebook paper.  I still do that and I'm in college where they let us use laptops and such. Regardless of addiction or otherwise, you need to pay attention in class (Have I made it clear that I think school is important yet?  I'm not sure I have ;v). Either way pencil/paper note taking will keep you from doing anything you probably shouldn't be doing in class (or at least you'll doodle and "listen").


Drawing while listening can still be an effective way to take notes for those who are artistically inclined. Often seeing the drawing will help them remember what was being discussed as they drew it, a lot like the rumor about specific flavors of gum while studying.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 20, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> Just take notes the good ol' fashioned way, with a pencil/pen and a piece of notebook paper.  I still do that and I'm in college where they let us use laptops and such. Regardless of addiction or otherwise, you need to pay attention in class (Have I made it clear that I think school is important yet?  I'm not sure I have ;v). Either way pencil/paper note taking will keep you from doing anything you probably shouldn't be doing in class (or at least you'll doodle and "listen").



Damn straight school is important. I'm a teacher and I think the system in North America is pretty shitty for elementary and middle school. Huge reason why I prefer teaching in other countries


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Drawing while listening can still be an effective way to take notes for those who are artistically inclined. Often seeing the drawing will help them remember what was being discussed as they drew it, a lot like the rumor about specific flavors of gum while studying.


That would be a good idea if I ever knew what to draw, but oh well. Uf I ever figure out how to do cylinders I might finish that drawing of Can Town I have, but oh well.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Drawing while listening can still be an effective way to take notes for those who are artistically inclined. Often seeing the drawing will help them remember what was being discussed as they drew it, a lot like the rumor about specific flavors of gum while studying.


I was joking a bit there.  I draw during lectures a lot.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 20, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Addiction is addiction and it ruins your life regardless


Yep.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Damn straight school is important. I'm a teacher and I think the system in North America is pretty shitty for elementary and middle school. Huge reason why I prefer teaching in other countries


never would have guessed you were a teacher...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 20, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I highly suggest working on helping with addictions. Material addictions are a little easier to break luckily.
> 
> But medication addictions and dependance fucking suck and I'm talking from experience


I'm 40, Sergei. I think I might know a thing or two about addiction. Obsession and addiction are different monsters entirely.


----------



## Skylge (Oct 20, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Dad was the wolf. Mom was the cat. I mean, I have swim going in in December, so it might take all my convincing skills, but they might. That is, if I ever tell dad. But let's not panic about that. I did what I wanted to do, and that's enough for now.



 So your mom finally found the courage to tell you what she was, but your dad is still afraid to tell you what he was? 
So the world was upside down all along?

(joking) Glad you found your courage, and great to see you relaxed about it.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 20, 2016)

Skylge said:


> So your mom finally found the courage to tell you what she was, but your dad is still afraid to tell you what he was?
> So the world was upside down all along?
> 
> (joking) Glad you found your courage, and great to see you relaxed about it.


Nah. Mom told me that after I told her. Really dad being the wolf doesn't surprise me. He absolutely loves them. Not wolfaboo territory, but he still really likes them.

Also I don't think dad actually knows what weeaboos are. That and it was a long time before they found out about furries when dad did that stuff.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> never would have guessed you were a teacher...


Yeah lol.

Student: "Can you help me please? I don't understand why I got this question wrong."

Sergei: "You wouldn't have that problem if you listened to me!"

Student: "Please? I'm just not getting it. Could you explain it again?"

Sergei: "I wouldn't have to tell you if just listened the first damn time....You should have done what I told you to do!"

Student: "Just one more time? I'll listen!"

Sergei: "Go fuck yourself Jimmy"


----------



## Jarren (Oct 20, 2016)

No, I didn't go searching for this, it just showed up on the youtube homepage as a suggestion for some reason. I've never even watched stuff from the guy who made it. :\
That said, I think it actually ties into the discussion that sparked this thread and the drama surrounding it. Mostly, though, it reinforces a bunch of the points already made.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> never would have guessed you were a teacher...



We're people too ya know. Some of my co-workers loved to get stone drunk on weekends. I just enjoy shitposting



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm 40, Sergei. I think I might know a thing or two about addiction. Obsession and addiction are different monsters entirely.


I've been through addiction my friendo and he's beyond obsession at this point



*Insert Clever Name said:


> Yeah lol.
> 
> Student: "Can you help me please? I don't understand why I got this question wrong."
> 
> ...



I don't think you understand how many times I've wanted to tell some of the students this. I've only taught in North America for a couple of years and it fucking sucks for both teachers and students. You can't tell a student "well if Bobby is picking on you then punch him square in the jaw"

You've gotta tell them to report it and administration can't really do jack shit about it, nor will their parents usually. Parents in general are a whole other bloody story in North America though but holy fuck. I much preferred teaching overseas


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You can't tell a student "well if Bobby is picking on you then punch him square in the jaw"
> 
> You've gotta tell them to report it and administration can't really do jack shit about it, nor will their parents usually. Parents in general are a whole other bloody story in North America though but holy fuck. I much preferred teaching overseas


Last time someone tried bullying me or someone in front of me, (my junior year of high school) I told them "If I see or hear you do it again, I'll cut your eye out with a plastic spoon." and guess what? he never did it again.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Last time someone tried bullying me or someone in front of me, (my junior year of high school) I told them "If I see or hear you do it again, I'll cut your eye out with a plastic spoon." and guess what? he never did it again.


Getting that detailed is usually a one way ticket to therapy


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Getting that detailed is usually a one way ticket to therapy


that implies he ever told anyone about it. (he was harassing a member of the senior class/rape victim about her own rape) he never bullied anyone again until after I graduated. And that's not even close to detailed...a cookie dough scoop works best...i mean hypothetically speaking.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 21, 2016)

Completely unrelated, but a quick shout out to um_pineapplez for his 666th post.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 21, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Completely unrelated, but a quick shout out to um_pineapplez for his 666th post.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 21, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Completely unrelated, but a quick shout out to um_pineapplez for his 666th post.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 21, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Completely unrelated, but a quick shout out to um_pineapplez for his 666th post.


That's kinda funny.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 21, 2016)

Pretty fitting, given the month.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 22, 2016)

herpdederp


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 22, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> herpdederp


And even to this day I still don't understand how people can say that homosexuals deserve extra privileges just for being gay while saying that people who cosplay as anthros are satanic.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 22, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> And even to this day I still don't understand how people can say that homosexuals deserve extra privileges just for being gay while saying that people who cosplay as anthros are satanic.



Um no. Gay people don't deserve extra privileges. They deserve EQUAL privileges.

Also how the fuck did this relate to what I said.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 22, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Um no. Gay people don't deserve extra privileges. They deserve EQUAL privileges.
> 
> Also how the fuck did this relate to what I said.


Really I have no honest idea what you were trying to say with that comic.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 22, 2016)

It was ironic to your situation. It was backwards i guess.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 22, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> And even to this day I still don't understand how people can say that homosexuals deserve extra privileges just for being gay while saying that people who cosplay as anthros are satanic.



Whoa whoa whoa wait what. That comic had nothing to do with gays


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 22, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> And even to this day I still don't understand how people can say that homosexuals deserve extra privileges just for being gay while saying that people who cosplay as anthros are satanic.


1) not extra rights, equal rights. 2) bisexuals are also included in the LGBT category (so are lesbians and transgender) and 3) religious people are always going to find something to blame as being satanic, that's why I don't follow any religions and just passively praise the Greek Pantheon lol.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 22, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> 1) not extra rights, equal rights. 2) bisexuals are also included in the LGBT category (so are lesbians and transgender) and 3) religious people are always going to find something to blame as being satanic, that's why I don't follow any religions and just passively praise the Greek Pantheon lol.


I'm not the one saying that stuff tho.

Let's just ignore what I said so we don't get into a political debate or something. Hell, I'm not even old enough to vote yet.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 22, 2016)

This thread has gone well beyond the call of duty at this point.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 22, 2016)

Sooooo......then how do I close it?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 22, 2016)

call it completed and we just stop replying i guess? lol


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 22, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Sooooo......then how do I close it?


You don't. You let it fester to remind you of the train wreck that happened



Abyssalrider said:


> call it completed and we just stop replying i guess? lol



Ain't no stopping the shittrain


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 22, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You don't. You let it fester to remind you of the train wreck that happened
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't no stopping the shittrain


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 22, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Sooooo......then how do I close it?


Top right corner, unwatch thread.
And still look for interests at school > : (


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 22, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> herpdederp


That's hilarious!!


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 22, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Sooooo......then how do I close it?


At this point, I wouldn't close it. It has now become more of a "Let's chat with pineapplez and the people who stayed with him throughout" kind of deal. It's actually pretty nice.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 22, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> At this point, I wouldn't close it. It has now become more of a "Let's chat with pineapplez and the people who stayed with him throughout" kind of deal. It's actually pretty nice.


Das lame


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 22, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> At this point, I wouldn't close it. It has now become more of a "Let's chat with pineapplez and the people who stayed with him throughout" kind of deal. It's actually pretty nice.


Honestly, propably about 100 of my now 122 posts have been on this thread. I'd almost feel lost without it haha.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 22, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Das lame


----------

